# Keynote MacWorld 2009



## badboyprod (6 Janvier 2009)

iWorks 09 confirmé!

From apple directly!

Regardez dans la colonne de gauche le top download. Position 5: iWorks 09!

Ca commence!!!


----------



## julien.m (6 Janvier 2009)

L'apple store est fermé !!!!!!!!! Patience......


----------



## fpoil (6 Janvier 2009)

engadget :

At these times:

*07:00AM* - Hawaii
*09:00AM* - Pacific
*10:00AM* - Mountain
*11:00AM* - Central
*12:00PM* - Eastern
*05:00PM* - London
*06:00PM* - Paris
*02:00AM* - Tokyo (January 7th)


----------



## badboyprod (6 Janvier 2009)

L'apple sotre is down!

http://store.apple.com/


----------



## julien.m (6 Janvier 2009)

13 personnes actuellement sur le sujet...lol


----------



## badboyprod (6 Janvier 2009)

On monte en pression...


----------



## Jellybass (6 Janvier 2009)

Ah ah ah iWork '09 pas encore sorti mais déjà parmi les meilleurs téléchargements du site...

Et la marmotte...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Janvier 2009)

badboyprod a dit:


> On monte en pression...


Et après le keynote on finira en dépression.

Bouh, ils n'ont pas annoncé le super produit dont je rêvais.


----------



## badboyprod (6 Janvier 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Et après le keynote on finira en dépression.
> 
> Bouh, ils n'ont pas annoncé le super produit dont je rêvais.



Comme d'hab!! Enfin moi juste un mac mini et je serais content!!! Le reste serait du plus!


----------



## Clafou (6 Janvier 2009)

Tiens, j'avais pas vu le "Iwork 09'" sur le site d'Apple, ça confirme déjà bien ça ^^


----------



## Lullaby382 (6 Janvier 2009)

Je suis sensée travailler, j'ai déjà pas mal de retard, mais je suis tellement impatiente à l'idée de cette keynote que j'ai du mal à me concentrer lol
Bonne nouvelle pour l'Iwork 09, mais tant que je n'aurai pas de nouvelles concernant l'iMac, je ne serais toujours pas contente lol


----------



## julien.m (6 Janvier 2009)

J'aimerai bien voir les statistiques du site d'Apple d'aujourd'hui et de demain...
ça doit être la folie le nombre de visites !


----------



## Jellybass (6 Janvier 2009)

Lullaby382 a dit:


> Je suis sensée travailler, j'ai déjà pas mal de retard, mais je suis tellement impatiente à l'idée de cette keynote que j'ai du mal à me concentrer lol
> Bonne nouvelle pour l'Iwork 09, mais tant que je n'aurai pas de nouvelles concernant l'iMac, je ne serais toujours pas contente lol



 Pareil, j'ai comme une baisse de rendement, depuis un moment.

Et puis on est déjà 4 sur le salon MacG iChat.


----------



## julien.m (6 Janvier 2009)

et meme ceux de macgé.

ça serait sympa de savoir quel est l'apport en visibilité de macworld pour macge.


----------



## bene44 (6 Janvier 2009)

bon c'est quand là?!!!!
:rateau:


----------



## OuiOui (6 Janvier 2009)

Amis de la prédiction Bonsoir = ) 
Bon j'annonce ce que j'ai vu dans mon chocolat du matin, pour ce soir : 

&#8226; iPhone nano uniquement dispo aux US et UK. (en one more thing) 
&#8226; iWork et iLife 09.
&#8226; Nouveau MacMini 
&#8226; Un catalogue iTunes plus fournit avec notamment l'arrivée de gros major au format iTunes +

Après je sais pas j'étais en retard ce matin...


----------



## badboyprod (6 Janvier 2009)

Amis de la prédiction Bonsoir = ) 
Bon j'annonce ce que j'ai vu dans mon chocolat du matin, pour ce soir : 

 iPhone nano uniquement dispo aux US et UK. (en one more thing) 
 iWork et iLife 09 -> Confirmé via la news de Mac Gé
 Nouveau MacMini -> Ca c'est plus que sur
 Un catalogue iTunes plus fournit avec notamment l'arrivée de gros major au format iTunes + -> Annoncé chez Gizmodo

Après je sais pas j'étais en retard ce matin...[

A part l'iPhone nano, tu ne prends pas beaucoup de risque!!


----------



## Mamba (6 Janvier 2009)

Trop tard en tous cas ça fait déjà une heure que j'ai du mal de me concentrer sur quoi que ce soit ....
Je prie pour un nouvel imac


----------



## badboyprod (6 Janvier 2009)

iWorks 09 est redevenu iWorks 08.... 

Too late!!

J'imagine même pas la pression des stagiaires!!!


----------



## julien.m (6 Janvier 2009)

exact !
On aurai des espions de chez Apple sur le forum macgé ?


----------



## Mamba (6 Janvier 2009)

24 personnes qui nous regardent poster, pas mal. 
Salut aux anonymes


----------



## MamaCass (6 Janvier 2009)

35 minutes, pfuiii, ca aide pas à bosser les queue note...


----------



## Mamba (6 Janvier 2009)

Moment mythique de la demi heure ...


----------



## badboyprod (6 Janvier 2009)

C'est clair!! C'est pas évident de rester concentré!


----------



## Pascal_TTH (6 Janvier 2009)

Un nouveau MBA :



Ils ont osé, au CES et pendant la MacWorld ! :rateau:


Même quand on est nouveau chez Apple, on attend avec impatience...


----------



## Mamba (6 Janvier 2009)

The keynote is due to start in 20 minutes.


----------



## Shortbus (6 Janvier 2009)

15 minutes !


----------



## tamino (6 Janvier 2009)

15 minutes sur les écrans de contrôle de la NASA...


----------



## Calo (6 Janvier 2009)

Et pendant ce temps la page du live de MacGé en chie pour charger...


----------



## datchou (6 Janvier 2009)

Voir meme ne charge pas  arggg


----------



## Calo (6 Janvier 2009)

aussi...


----------



## badboyprod (6 Janvier 2009)

Pour les gens à l'aise avec l'anglais

Suivi de la Keynote au poil! Rapide, interventions concises, photos, bref y a tout ce qu'il faut!

14 minutes!


----------



## Mamba (6 Janvier 2009)

En effet  mais ça s'arrange ...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Janvier 2009)

Ça commence bien. Le site du keynote optimisé iPhone (et donc iPod Touch) n'est pas accessible. :rateau:


----------



## Boris 41 (6 Janvier 2009)

Y a Macrumors pour ça


----------



## freecom (6 Janvier 2009)

Humm plus que 10 minutes !!


----------



## Mamba (6 Janvier 2009)

http://keynote1.mac4ever.com/
Ici 4 serveurs prévu normalement ce devrait tenir


----------



## Calo (6 Janvier 2009)

ayé j'ai pu accéder à la page !!


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (6 Janvier 2009)

encore 9 minutes .. -.-


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (6 Janvier 2009)

Calo a dit:


> Et pendant ce temps la page du live de MacGé en chie pour charger...


Ouaip, elle a du mal là&#8230;


----------



## Pierre H (6 Janvier 2009)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Un nouveau MBA :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Enorme... en tout cas, si c'est aussi facile d'installer Leopard sur celui-ci que sur leurs Netbooks, ça risque d'être un succès parmi les Macintosh Users - euh pardon, parmi les Hackintosh Users !


----------



## Mamba (6 Janvier 2009)

10 min  ....


----------



## freecom (6 Janvier 2009)

7 minutes exactement


----------



## Tonio the best (6 Janvier 2009)

Yeaaaah flood !!!!
Bordel à queue la bi*e à c*l je pourrai pas regarder la Keynote du début j'ai cours... Je devrai la prendre en route bouhouuuuu =(


----------



## zepatente (6 Janvier 2009)

MamaCass a dit:


> 35 minutes, pfuiii, ca aide pas à bosser les queue note...





Tout un "programme"


----------



## Loufute (6 Janvier 2009)

Vous pensez qu'il y aura un jour une Keynote retranscrite en direct via iTunes ?


----------



## kuep (6 Janvier 2009)

freecom a dit:


> 7 minutes exactement



J'aurais dit 6 :/


----------



## freecom (6 Janvier 2009)

kuep a dit:


> J'aurais dit 6 :/


  bref soyons patient sa arrive


----------



## Calo (6 Janvier 2009)

Loufute a dit:


> Vous pensez qu'il y aura un jour une Keynote retranscrite en direct via iTunes ?


 
ca serait cool !!


----------



## porcinet26 (6 Janvier 2009)

qqun aurait le lien pour visualiser le keynote sur macgé car le lien fourni par l'article ne marche pas

Merki


----------



## Mamba (6 Janvier 2009)

The keynote is due to start in 5 minutes.

Si je flood vous le dites ...:rateau:


----------



## kuep (6 Janvier 2009)

freecom a dit:


> bref soyons patient sa arrive



Je rigole 

4


----------



## Liyad (6 Janvier 2009)

Loufute a dit:


> Vous pensez qu'il y aura un jour une Keynote retranscrite en direct via iTunes ?



Non parce qu'il faut toute la post-prod.
Les effets, les slides, etc...

Et puis y'a déjà tellement de site de fan qui utilise leurs bande passante, pourquoi gaspiller celle des serveurs d'Apple ?


----------



## Boris 41 (6 Janvier 2009)

Dommage on peut pas siffler comme à un concert


----------



## Loufute (6 Janvier 2009)

Calo a dit:


> ca serait cool !!


En effet... À la base je pensais que cela se passait d'office comme ça... Je cherchais partout je voyais plein de "live keynote"... Puis j'ai compris que c'était à travers ceux qui s'y trouvaient, et ai découvert que les vidéos n'aient disponibles qu'après cens... heu, qu'après mise en forme des images  (ceci dit c'est généralement très bien fait  )


----------



## Calo (6 Janvier 2009)

Liyad a dit:


> Non parce qu'il faut toute la post-prod.
> Les effets, les slides, etc...
> 
> Et puis y'a déjà tellement de site de fan qui utilise leurs bande passante, pourquoi gaspiller celle des serveurs d'Apple ?



a oui pas bête..


----------



## kuep (6 Janvier 2009)

Beaucoup de nouveaux inscrits qui floodent.

Intéressant.

3mn


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Janvier 2009)

Mac4ever, OK


----------



## tigroux44 (6 Janvier 2009)

trop bien çà commence


----------



## Mamba (6 Janvier 2009)

The keynote is due to start in 2 minutes.


----------



## freecom (6 Janvier 2009)

kuep a dit:


> Je rigole
> 
> 4




Plus qu'une minute, mais ne rêvons pas...
Sa arrive !!!!


----------



## Loufute (6 Janvier 2009)

Liyad a dit:


> Non parce qu'il faut toute la post-prod.
> Les effets, les slides, etc...
> 
> Et puis y'a déjà tellement de site de fan qui utilise leurs bande passante, pourquoi gaspiller celle des serveurs d'Apple ?


On peut faire une jolie vidéo post-keynote, tout en laissant un affichage streaming... Les sites des journaux télévisés le font bien (bien que l'audience ne soit certainement pas comparable )

De plus, ils n'ont plus besoin de lancer Mobile Me, ils ont surement de la bande passante à revendre *humour*


----------



## cl97 (6 Janvier 2009)

*pour la page du keynote de macg, merci de vider le cache. Ca devrait repartir, on a réglé un soucis*


----------



## badboyprod (6 Janvier 2009)

18:00 Time to go!!!

Chutt on s'assoie au fond!!!


----------



## freecom (6 Janvier 2009)

cl97 a dit:


> *pour la page du keynote de macg, merci de vider le cache. Ca devrait repartir, on a réglé un soucis*




Merci, sa soulage !!


----------



## MamaCass (6 Janvier 2009)

Bonne keynote à toutes et à tous


----------



## iLee (6 Janvier 2009)

Bonsoir!  Me voila parmi vouuuss!! OUIIII!! OK on s'en fout!


----------



## Calo (6 Janvier 2009)

MamaCass a dit:


> Bonne keynote à toutes et à tous



idem, je reviens après !!


----------



## sf1989 (6 Janvier 2009)

mais il y a un mec de MacG dans la salle?
si on met les iphones en mode avion comment il transmet? les macbook sont connectés à un réseau wifi?


----------



## Erffoc (6 Janvier 2009)

Question : ou peut ohn voir ?


----------



## Mamba (6 Janvier 2009)

6h


----------



## tigroux44 (6 Janvier 2009)

keynote trop biennnnn


----------



## sebneb (6 Janvier 2009)

Je ne pense pas qu'il soit possible de voir en direct la keynote... Tu pourras la télécharger sur l'applestore...


----------



## tigroux44 (6 Janvier 2009)

sur iTunes plutôt


----------



## Tonio the best (6 Janvier 2009)

Pauvre Phillou... j'imagine à peine le stress énorme ! C'est toute une communauté qui l'observe et n'hésitera pas à le critiquer en disant : "C'était mieux à l'époque de Steve" etc... D'où peut-être de belles grosses annonces =D ?


----------



## fireclader (6 Janvier 2009)

Me voici


----------



## zepatente (6 Janvier 2009)

la question que tous se posent : est ce que phil a une bouteille bouchon "sport"?


----------



## misterzoop (6 Janvier 2009)

Bonsoir tout le monde.

bon keynote..
Moi j'aimerai bien une bonne baisse des macbook pro car je me l'achete demain.. !!


----------



## porcinet26 (6 Janvier 2009)

en fait on ne peut suivre le keynote que par des fils, il 'y a pas de live en video?


----------



## ksl91 (6 Janvier 2009)

Reve pas trop misterzoop !


----------



## sf1989 (6 Janvier 2009)

Keynote > Schiller [06/01/2009 18:05:56]
retour sur les derniers stores ouverts à travers le monde

allemagne, chine france... ah non merde pas encore 

ok je sors...


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (6 Janvier 2009)

bon beh pas d'iphone nano "focusing on the mac"


----------



## sebneb (6 Janvier 2009)

9:06 amToday, we are focusing on the Mac.9:06 amPeople come because they want to try things out...iPhones, iPods, Macs.


----------



## melaure (6 Janvier 2009)

Impossible de bosser dans ces conditions !


----------



## sf1989 (6 Janvier 2009)

t'en mieux c'est une belle aberration cet iphone nano


----------



## sebneb (6 Janvier 2009)

ilife'09


----------



## ksl91 (6 Janvier 2009)

Mac à l'honneur wouhouuuu ! 
Alors annonce ?


----------



## And1_974 (6 Janvier 2009)

est ce que c'est possible de pouvoir regarder la keynote en live ?


----------



## WebOliver (6 Janvier 2009)

And1_974 a dit:


> est ce que c'est possible de pouvoir regarder la keynote en live ?



En vidéo non. Mais tu peux suivre le compte-rendu des équipes dépêchées sur place, oui. Ici par exemple keynote.macg.co


----------



## sf1989 (6 Janvier 2009)

non pas de keynote en live vidéo


----------



## badboyprod (6 Janvier 2009)

iWork 09 surement dans la foulée


----------



## SUiiT_ (6 Janvier 2009)

Commentaire supprimé.


----------



## melaure (6 Janvier 2009)

And1_974 a dit:


> est ce que c'est possible de pouvoir regarder la keynote en live ?



Ca ne se fait plus !


----------



## sebneb (6 Janvier 2009)

dans iphoto

faces : à priori reconnaissance des visages


----------



## fireclader (6 Janvier 2009)

"Faces" dans iPhoto pourra reconnaître les visages.


----------



## iLee (6 Janvier 2009)

Sympa Faces ... Hate de voir en vrai s'il est vraiment efficace!


----------



## And1_974 (6 Janvier 2009)

ok merci de votre réponse je suis aussi sur macG


----------



## sf1989 (6 Janvier 2009)

je pensais que c'était plus les fesses... faces...


----------



## sf1989 (6 Janvier 2009)

en gros iPhoto c'est picasa PC...


----------



## badboyprod (6 Janvier 2009)

Ouais jusque là rien de transcendent...


----------



## Alix75 (6 Janvier 2009)

Heureusement que y'aura pas d'iPhone Nano, c'était totalement ridicule comme idée...


----------



## PO_ (6 Janvier 2009)

mmmouais, faces, la géolocalisation, c'est un peu beaucoup du gadget tout ça !


----------



## badboyprod (6 Janvier 2009)

PO_ a dit:


> mmmouais, faces, la géolocalisation, c'est un peu beaucoup du gadget tout ça !



Carrément!


----------



## afficiomacos (6 Janvier 2009)

Ca existe déjà en plus


----------



## sf1989 (6 Janvier 2009)

iPhoto'09 s'ouvre également à Facebook et Flickr (chouette !!! message perso)


ça c'est très cool je trouve aussi


----------



## iphoneforever (6 Janvier 2009)

merde,je viens d'acheter le macbook et voila le nouvel ilife !!


----------



## misterzoop (6 Janvier 2009)

pour l'instant, rien de vraiment interessant !!


----------



## LaurentR (6 Janvier 2009)

Alix75 a dit:


> Heureusement que y'aura pas d'iPhone Nano, c'était totalement ridicule comme idée...



Et pourquoi ? Un Iphone genre Ipod avec téléphone et dépourvu de 3G ou autre techno de ce style à un prix raisonnable avec un mini forfait, ça m'aurait bien plu. C'est un peu gonflant d'être obligé quand on choisit un portable de courir le net pour savoir si il est compatibe isync tout en sachant que même dans ce cas, on sera obligé de télécharger la musique via bluetooth manuellement.


----------



## Mac.77 (6 Janvier 2009)

passons à la suite


----------



## Liyad (6 Janvier 2009)

iLife 09 a l'air sympa.

Pour moi, photographe, la reconnaissance des visages et géniale !


----------



## badboyprod (6 Janvier 2009)

Du gadget sympa, mais rien de transcendent


----------



## mephisto_baal (6 Janvier 2009)

On comprendras le gros fake du macbook wheel


----------



## sebneb (6 Janvier 2009)

ça commence gentiment mais c'edst la suite ui nous intéresse même si ilife me plait bien...


----------



## Mlik-fm (6 Janvier 2009)

Pour le moment que du gadget quoi!


----------



## PO_ (6 Janvier 2009)

ouaip assez d'amuses gueules (faces), qu'on en raiive aux choses sérieuses !


----------



## oflorent (6 Janvier 2009)

C'est quand les choses sérieuses !


----------



## JPTK (6 Janvier 2009)

Ouah les relous par ici :rateau:


----------



## PO_ (6 Janvier 2009)

j'voudrais bien voir la Fonction Faces à lOeuvre, dans ma base iPhoto (400 000 photos), oui 400 000 !


----------



## zepatente (6 Janvier 2009)

Liyad a dit:


> iLife 09 a l'air sympa.
> 
> Pour moi, photographe, la reconnaissance des visages et géniale !



et surtout flickr compatible !!!


----------



## tonio08 (6 Janvier 2009)

moi je trouve l'intégration avec facebook pas mal du tout ainsi que les nouvelles possibilités de diaporama. Ca en jette toujours plein la vue !!


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (6 Janvier 2009)

Ici  un live video (filme le type devant son mac) mais au moins vous avez le son !!!

http://chris.pirillo.com/live/


----------



## afficiomacos (6 Janvier 2009)

Euh... Ca commence à quelle heure le Keynote? Parceque pour l'instant, c'est du gadget inutile


----------



## Boris 41 (6 Janvier 2009)

Macrumors déconne : "9:24 amSTEVE JOBS JUST DIED :" 

Quel humour !


----------



## mephisto_baal (6 Janvier 2009)

vraiement rien d'intéressant pour le moment...


----------



## CharlesX (6 Janvier 2009)

C'est long...:mouais:


----------



## badboyprod (6 Janvier 2009)

On va bien dans le détail là?? Ca craint pour la suite, non?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (6 Janvier 2009)

Si Apple présente de la reconnaissance faciale à la volée pendant des vidéos, je ne serais qu'à moitié étonné si elle présentait dans la foulée un Core i7 dans un Mac Pro confused. :love:

Intel avait fait une démonstration lors d'une présentation très privée du Core i7...


----------



## PO_ (6 Janvier 2009)

C'est relou, le battage sur la géoloc, parce qu'il faut avoir un appareil avec cette fonction. Pour toutes les autres fonctions, c'est OUT !


----------



## WebOliver (6 Janvier 2009)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Ouah les relous par ici :rateau:



Pourris gâtés j'aurais dit...


----------



## belgiman69 (6 Janvier 2009)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:


> Ici  un live video (filme le type devant son mac) mais au moins vous avez le son !!!
> 
> http://chris.pirillo.com/live/



impec merki !


----------



## sebneb (6 Janvier 2009)

imovie'09


----------



## badboyprod (6 Janvier 2009)

Allez iMovie maintenant...


----------



## Flash Gordon (6 Janvier 2009)

c'est quand qu'il parle du mac mini ... :love::love:


----------



## oflorent (6 Janvier 2009)

_On pourra tout aisément chercher des photos selon leur lieu de prise de vue. Il suffit de cliquer un endroit sur une carte pour qu'iPhoto livre toutes les images prises à cet endroit_

bah, ça va être moins rigolo au barmacgé, avec le petit jeu de recherche des sites....


----------



## kuep (6 Janvier 2009)

!next


----------



## HmJ (6 Janvier 2009)

... une demi-heure et toujours (quasi) rien...


----------



## WebOliver (6 Janvier 2009)

belgiman69 a dit:


> impec merki !



Surtout qu'on entend que dalle.


----------



## PO_ (6 Janvier 2009)

ouf c'est fini avec iPhoto 09, maintenant on va se tartiner encore 15 minutes sur iMovie


----------



## iLee (6 Janvier 2009)

Bon j'espère que iMovie va redonner un peu de beps à la suite


----------



## Boris 41 (6 Janvier 2009)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:


> Ici  un live video (filme le type devant son mac) mais au moins vous avez le son !!!
> 
> http://chris.pirillo.com/live/



Merci c'est excellent


----------



## Rez2a (6 Janvier 2009)

Pour la suite iLife, on a droit à une MàJ gratuite si on a une version précédente ou c'est juste compris avec l'achat d'un nouveau Mac et payant séparément ?

[Edit]
Oula iMovie maintenant... je vais me faire couler un bain.


----------



## fpoil (6 Janvier 2009)

On va se taper tout ilife 9 pfffffffffffffff

maj gratuite  à 100 euros près


----------



## HmJ (6 Janvier 2009)

Quand je pense qu'il est 2:30 du matin au Japon, faut vraiment etre motive :rateau:


----------



## HmJ (6 Janvier 2009)

fpoil a dit:


> On va se taper tout ilife 9 pfffffffffffffff



"et alors la, je clique sur le bouton et installer, et hoooooo, ca s'installe tout seul !"


----------



## OKTOPUSSYKAT (6 Janvier 2009)

moi je trouve ça flippant le "Faces"


----------



## oflorent (6 Janvier 2009)

Ilife 09 : j'aimerai connaître la config mini....


----------



## belgiman69 (6 Janvier 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Surtout qu'on entend que dalle.



new écouteurs in ear + maitrise totale de l'anglais = bon son


----------



## Boris 41 (6 Janvier 2009)

Visiblement Macrumors ce fait hacker en plein keynote


----------



## WebOliver (6 Janvier 2009)

belgiman69 a dit:


> new écouteurs in ear + maitrise totale de l'anglais = bon son



Ouais: les gens à l'arrière de la salle quoi. Mais on s'en tape un peu...  Remarque si ça permet à certains d'être dans l'ambiance pourquoi pas.


----------



## Flash Gordon (6 Janvier 2009)

système de stabilisation d'image automatique, nouveaux effets, rien de top ... :/


----------



## belgiman69 (6 Janvier 2009)

quelqu'un veut une bière? parce que là ça vole pas haut...


----------



## misterzoop (6 Janvier 2009)

ca arrive quand les vrais annonces ???
parske la c'est un peu endormant... rien de tres palpitant


----------



## HmJ (6 Janvier 2009)

Tiens, on parle de iMovie : ben franchement, la version '08 m'avait emballee : n'importe quelle camera d'un pote se branche facile et s'apprivoise, chapeau Apple. Non, je dis ca aux grincheux qui trouvaient cette version pas terrible..


----------



## crusz (6 Janvier 2009)

Trop de râleurs sur les forums ... ! ... ya pas que le hardware dans la vie ...


----------



## oflorent (6 Janvier 2009)

Un ingénieur !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mephisto_baal (6 Janvier 2009)

Je suis tellement intéressé que g déjà pris 3 bières... surtout que ya rien de révolutionnaire mais que des choses copiés


----------



## HmJ (6 Janvier 2009)

belgiman69 a dit:


> quelqu'un veut une bière? parce que là ça vole pas haut...



J'en prendrais bien une


----------



## oflorent (6 Janvier 2009)

_On pourra récupérer le segment audio d'un extrait vidéo et l'appliquer, sans efforts, sur une autre séquence vidéo. _

ça c'est plutôt cool.


----------



## Macati (6 Janvier 2009)

y ont l'air soufflé sur la video !!!


----------



## iphoneforever (6 Janvier 2009)

d'habitude jobs ne vas pas autant dans "les détails "  des logiciels, et une présentation par ...UN INGENIEUR !! On dirait qu'il veulent meubler un peu (en esperant que se soit faux )


----------



## badboyprod (6 Janvier 2009)

Non on rale pas, c'est joli, mais bon c'est quand même léger! Quasiment 40 minutes sur iLife. On va se taper tout iWorks après?


----------



## kisscoolm6 (6 Janvier 2009)

Et mon macbook pro 17", il l'annonce quand?!!!


----------



## pitchul (6 Janvier 2009)

Juste pour dire que je suis la 

Ilife ?


----------



## bene44 (6 Janvier 2009)

ousp.....j'arrive à l'instant.....!!!
j'en profite pour saluer mamacass!!!!!!


----------



## Mamba (6 Janvier 2009)

Ne parle pas de malheurs


----------



## sebneb (6 Janvier 2009)

Le tiercé du jour ?  		[06/01/2009 18:36:50] 			 	Phil Schiller parlait de trois nouveautés : iLife, iWork et Mac mini ? Réponse dans quelques minutes

Et bah si c'est çan c'est pas top...


----------



## oflorent (6 Janvier 2009)

_Phil Schiller parlait de trois nouveautés : iLife, iWork et Mac mini ? Réponse dans quelques minutes_

ça fait plutôt court pour une keynote très attendue.
mais pas surprenant compte tenu de la nouvelle politique de la pomme !


----------



## oflorent (6 Janvier 2009)

_Le développeur d'Apple montre ensuite comment corriger les tremblements d'une image résultant de sa prise de vue._

je trrrreeeeemmmmmmmmmmmmmbbbbbbbblllllllllllllleeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## HmJ (6 Janvier 2009)

... en meme temps, le Mac Pro 2008 avait ete annonce une semaine apres la macworld via un simple communique. Faut croire qu'effectivement y'a pas que le hardware dans la vie...


----------



## properso (6 Janvier 2009)

purée, il y a rien pour l'instant... bon imovie est l'apéro, il y aura un produit derrière...


----------



## belgiman69 (6 Janvier 2009)

ils ont l'air complétement convaincu sur le live vidéo... comprends pas prk...


----------



## mmmm (6 Janvier 2009)

Bordel la pire keynote qu'il met était donné de suivre
D'un chiant.....
Tu parle d'évènements


----------



## sclicer (6 Janvier 2009)

Ouais mais ce serait vraiment absurde de faire une keynote pour 2 logiciels avec juste 2-3 babiole en plus qui ne sont pas indispensable...
Aller qui on s'essouffle déjà


----------



## properso (6 Janvier 2009)

ilife, je l'utilise juste pour l'installation, et puis c'est tout...


----------



## crusz (6 Janvier 2009)

j'avoue que l'ingé !!!!  .. tant qu'ils font pas monter la compta sur scène ...


----------



## HmJ (6 Janvier 2009)

c'est vraiment la crise... meme des idees...


----------



## Lullaby382 (6 Janvier 2009)

Bon, c'est bien gentil tout ça, mais c'est un peu du blabla pour rien... A quand les news hardware? Je veux mon iMac moi...


----------



## belgiman69 (6 Janvier 2009)

non il passe à garageband ! :'(


----------



## sclicer (6 Janvier 2009)

EN fait le coup de l'ingé c'est à cause de la crise.
Jobs est malade/viré
Le département marketing  a été licencié...
Donc plus de speaker, faut un ingé maintenant


----------



## badboyprod (6 Janvier 2009)

On va attaquer les choses sérieuses...


----------



## sebneb (6 Janvier 2009)

A present new GarageBand 09


----------



## Mac*Gyver (6 Janvier 2009)

ces commentaires d'americains "jeeeezus... I need it nooow..."

Oh my gosh.... je les supporte plus


----------



## Macati (6 Janvier 2009)

ca sent le sapin les copains ...


----------



## properso (6 Janvier 2009)

je crois que ça fait 45 minutes, ils vont mettre 1 heure pour iLife + 30 minutes pour iworks


----------



## CharlesX (6 Janvier 2009)

iTunes devient payant! 





Oh, ca va, faut bien mettre un peu d'ambiance!:love:


----------



## kisscoolm6 (6 Janvier 2009)

Bon, on est content de ilife mais quand c'est que les choses serieuses vont commencé.. Allez phhil annonce le macbook pro 17"


----------



## Lonneki (6 Janvier 2009)

Je sent que l'action Apple va baisser suite a cette fabuleuse Keynote 
Ca doit faire 5 fois que je me casse de l'écran tellement elle est gonflante


----------



## Mamba (6 Janvier 2009)

too boring


----------



## sebneb (6 Janvier 2009)

ça doit durer combien de temps ? normalement. Car si c'est 1 heure, ça sent très fort le sapin... mais sans cadeau à son pied


----------



## tigroux44 (6 Janvier 2009)

gosh !!!!!! GARAGEBAND

on va se taper toute la suite iLife : j'adoreee: i want it now, plzzzz


----------



## citizenlink (6 Janvier 2009)

et cette MAJ ilife 2009, elle sera gratuite? Désolé, j'y connais pas grand chose sur ces évolutions...
merci de votre réponse


----------



## properso (6 Janvier 2009)

pendant ce temps là HP présente 2 portables  et un netook
http://www.boursorama.com/infos/actualites/detail_actu_societes.phtml?&symbole=AAPL&news=6242798


----------



## Tonton Nestor (6 Janvier 2009)

BOOOOORRRRRIIIIIIINNNNNNGGGGGGG !!!!!!!

C'est ça le futur d'Apple sans Steve ?  

J'ai rien contre le software mais il y a d'autres manières de présenter les choses que de tout détailler par le menu. 

Où alors, ils sont obligés de combler le vide pour gagner du temps ?


----------



## mmmm (6 Janvier 2009)

Vous me réveillez quand ça commence


----------



## fidicen (6 Janvier 2009)

mon débit est trop lent pour afficher la vidéo... même pas de son :'(


----------



## sebneb (6 Janvier 2009)

de toute façon pour le moment tu ne rate rien du tout...


----------



## Tonton Nestor (6 Janvier 2009)

citizenlink a dit:


> et cette MAJ ilife 2009, elle sera gratuite? Désolé, j'y connais pas grand chose sur ces évolutions...
> merci de votre réponse



Ah non, c'est pas gratuit sauf si tu achètes un nouveau Mac car c'est inclus. ,


----------



## sf1989 (6 Janvier 2009)

3 annonces pour aujourd'hui: iPhoto, iMovie et Garage Band... ça fait trois non?


----------



## tigroux44 (6 Janvier 2009)

BORING


----------



## belgiman69 (6 Janvier 2009)

je rêve où il a annoncé que les leçons serait payant (4,99$ ???)


----------



## leckto (6 Janvier 2009)

Même question : MAJ gratuite ?? :love:


----------



## toumtoum7 (6 Janvier 2009)

kkun connait une url pour matter la vidéo en live ?


----------



## iphoneforever (6 Janvier 2009)

ou c'est que vous regarder les video en live ??


----------



## mephisto_baal (6 Janvier 2009)

ils sont un peu simple d'esprit les ricains sur la video


----------



## tigroux44 (6 Janvier 2009)

et SL dans tout çà ? au moins quitte à parler software autant le faire sur SL au lieu de détailler des MENUS !!!! 

il y a la NOTICE pour çà GOSHHHHHH


----------



## properso (6 Janvier 2009)

Tonton Nestor a dit:


> Ah non, c'est pas gratuit sauf si tu achètes un nouveau Mac car c'est inclus. ,



sauf que pour le moment il n'y a pas de nouveaux macs...


----------



## tonio08 (6 Janvier 2009)

non 9 sont inclus avec garageband les autres payantes


----------



## Mac*Gyver (6 Janvier 2009)

ma premiere Keynote... dire que ca m'emballait, l'attente, les commentaires tout ca...

ben c'est pas terrible les gars

y zon du trier sur les volets les gars qui applaudissent parce que je vois rien de trancensdant (bon, en meme temps, je vois rien )


----------



## Elren (6 Janvier 2009)

Ca commence déjà à raler.

Franchement regardez ce que fait le nouveau iLife ça a l'air vraiment pas mal, en plus la réaction des gens dans la salle à l'air vraiment bonne.

Ne vous inquiétez pas le hardware va arriver


----------



## badboyprod (6 Janvier 2009)

Vous voyez la video avec le son ou??? Car la moi j'arrive a rien... Merci de votre aide


----------



## WebOliver (6 Janvier 2009)

Richard Clayderman arrive sur scène!


----------



## Lullaby382 (6 Janvier 2009)

Non, je crois que Ilife 09 correspond à une des 3 nouveautés...


----------



## mmmm (6 Janvier 2009)

Je m'emmerde !!!


----------



## kisscoolm6 (6 Janvier 2009)

citizenlink a dit:


> et cette MAJ ilife 2009, elle sera gratuite? Désolé, j'y connais pas grand chose sur ces évolutions...
> merci de votre réponse


 
La mis a jour est gratuite pour ce qui ont la version précédente


----------



## sebneb (6 Janvier 2009)

L'application sera livrée avec 9 leçons basiques de piano et de guitare avec notamment Sting comme prof. D'autres arriveront, elles seront payantes.


----------



## Vincent_è (6 Janvier 2009)

Ahahahahahahahah c'est pire qu'un somnifère cette Keynote.
Du grand n'importe quoi!

Mais où va-t'on les enfants où va t'on???!!!!

Perso je vais faire autre chose car là je perds mon temps depuis 48min....


----------



## iphoneforever (6 Janvier 2009)

c'est ou les videéo en live ?? (quel lien )


----------



## belgiman69 (6 Janvier 2009)

mephisto_baal a dit:


> ils sont un peu simple d'esprit les ricains sur la video



qui a dit pléonasme dans la salle ? c'est pas cool faut pas dire ça !


----------



## Grug (6 Janvier 2009)

*Bonbons, caramels, chocolats glacés&#8230;*

un oreiller peut être ?


----------



## misterzoop (6 Janvier 2009)

si j'achete mon MBP demain j'aurai droit à ilife 2009 ?


----------



## fidicen (6 Janvier 2009)

quelqu'un aurait une idée du prix de la MàJ? iphoto et imovie ont l'air pas trop mal quand même..


----------



## abccba (6 Janvier 2009)

page 7 ou 8 regardez


----------



## La mouette (6 Janvier 2009)

MacRumors a été hacké pendant la Keynote...


----------



## sf1989 (6 Janvier 2009)

oui et c'est pas cher... tu en as un certain nombre par défaut et après c'est payant
normal quand c'est avec Sting ou Norah Jones
plus franchement regarde le prix de la moindre leçon crois moi c'est pas cher!


----------



## abccba (6 Janvier 2009)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:


> Ici  un live video (filme le type devant son mac) mais au moins vous avez le son !!!
> 
> http://chris.pirillo.com/live/



la video


----------



## properso (6 Janvier 2009)

je veux bien un chocolat glacé, l'entracte est longue...


----------



## fpoil (6 Janvier 2009)

79$ et 99$ le pack familial as usual


----------



## sf1989 (6 Janvier 2009)

MAJ= 79$


----------



## sebneb (6 Janvier 2009)

we have a completely new version of iWork

ilife à priori fin janvier


----------



## pierre-auvergne (6 Janvier 2009)

Bon. Et IWeb se fait attendre. En attendant, les nouveaux effets proposés, surtout dans IPhoto et IMovie ont l'air impressionnants ! Je me pose la question de savoir combien il faudra débourser pour cette suite version '09.

En tout cas, pour l'instant, c'est  !


----------



## Tonton Nestor (6 Janvier 2009)

Elren a dit:


> Ca commence déjà à raler.
> 
> Franchement regardez ce que fait le nouveau iLife ça a l'air vraiment pas mal, en plus la réaction des gens dans la salle à l'air vraiment bonne.
> 
> Ne vous inquiétez pas le hardware va arriver



Ouais, c'est marrant, c'est zoli toussa, mais c'est du gadget. 

Ca devrait être la cerise sur le gateau ce genre de choses. 
Là, c'est le plat principal... :hein:


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (6 Janvier 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Richard Clayderman arrive sur scène!


Clayderman Academy


----------



## sf1989 (6 Janvier 2009)

hacké pendant la keynote??
c'est chaud... qu'est ce qui se passe sur leur site?


----------



## Vincent_è (6 Janvier 2009)

kisscoolm6 a dit:


> La mis a jour est gratuite pour ce qui ont la version précédente



nan désolé c'est 79Euros pour la MAj!!!!


----------



## properso (6 Janvier 2009)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> Bon. Et IWeb se fait attendre. En attendant, les nouveaux effets proposés, surtout dans IPhoto et IMovie ont l'air impressionnants ! Je me pose la question de savoir combien il faudra débourser pour cette suite version '09.
> 
> En tout cas, pour l'instant, c'est  !



super, je me régale aussi !!


----------



## Mac*Gyver (6 Janvier 2009)

dire que je cherchais des tuto pendant des mois comme un fou.....   alors qu'en fait, faut juste assister a la Keynote pour qu'on nous explique tout de a a z "Ilife  9 pour a les nuls"...

bon, ca va me passer, me jetez pas dehors


----------



## tigroux44 (6 Janvier 2009)

iWorks 09 : PRESENTATION FAITE SUR KEYNOTE '09 QUELlle chance


----------



## zepatente (6 Janvier 2009)

pas d'iweb 09 snif :mouais:


----------



## fidicen (6 Janvier 2009)

merci!
cher quand même, tout ça uniquement pour épater les copains hésitant sur le switch!lol


----------



## mmmm (6 Janvier 2009)

Allez on y croit finalement la keynote commençait à 19h
Quelque chose d'intéressant s'il vous plait


----------



## Lullaby382 (6 Janvier 2009)

Pour Ilife 09 c'est terminé, on passe à autre chose, j'espère...


----------



## bene44 (6 Janvier 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Richard Clayderman arrive sur scène!


----------



## sf1989 (6 Janvier 2009)

c'est moi ou le F de la boîte iLife c'est le F de Facebook...?! lol


----------



## Simbouesse (6 Janvier 2009)

79$ la MàJ....
donc ce n'est pas gratuit pour ceux qui ont iLife 08' !!
Arrêtez donc de raconter des conneries un peu les enfants!!
Papa essaie de regarder le film!


EDIT: c'est p'tètre faux ce que j'ai dit en fait... désolé... je vais attendre un peu avant de savoir si j'y aurais droit... ou pas!


----------



## iluro_64 (6 Janvier 2009)

Il semble que ce soit terminé pour iLife '09

A priori ce n'est pas une MAJ mineure. Il y a des choses intéressantes


----------



## leckto (6 Janvier 2009)

79$ = 79 avec les taux de conversions Apple c'est bien ça


----------



## Flash Gordon (6 Janvier 2009)

mmmm a dit:


> Allez on y croit finalement la keynote commençait à 19h
> Quelque chose d'intéressant s'il vous plait



ah donc ça veut dire que tout ce qu'on a vu, c'etait l'apero ? et qu'à partir de 19h00 la vraie keynote commence ?


----------



## oflorent (6 Janvier 2009)

c'est effectivement bien terminé pour ilife


----------



## miaou (6 Janvier 2009)

la mise a jour .  même prix que l'ancienne complète..  
la complète  20$ de plus 
non?

 et non...     j'avais mal compris. c'est comme avant ..


----------



## sf1989 (6 Janvier 2009)

Vincent_è a dit:


> nan désolé c'est 79Euros pour la MAj!!!!



mdr y'en a qui ont de l'espoir!


----------



## borbor (6 Janvier 2009)

frustrant pour l'instant...


----------



## damien_t (6 Janvier 2009)

Nouveau macbook pro 17 ? 

http://www.apple.com/fr/macbookpro/17-inch/features.html


----------



## fpoil (6 Janvier 2009)

du matos!! du matos!!


----------



## sebneb (6 Janvier 2009)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Il semble que ce soit terminé pour iLife '09



c'est terminé... On passe maintenant à iwork'09

c'est le 2ème évènement


donc le 3ème sera soit un PB"17 ou le mac mini... y'aura des déçus


----------



## properso (6 Janvier 2009)

mmmm a dit:


> Allez on y croit finalement la keynote commençait à 19h
> Quelque chose d'intéressant s'il vous plait



iwork ????


----------



## oflorent (6 Janvier 2009)

bon, ben, on peut aller se coucher.


----------



## Zed-K (6 Janvier 2009)

sebneb a dit:


> c'est terminé... On passe maintenant à iwork'09
> 
> c'est le 2ème évènement
> 
> ...


...ou une démo de Snow Leopard.

Game Over.


----------



## mmmm (6 Janvier 2009)

properso a dit:


> iwork ????



 Franchement un rien pathétique cette keynote
On se croirait à l'école


----------



## oflorent (6 Janvier 2009)

sebneb a dit:


> c'est terminé... On passe maintenant à iwork'09
> 
> c'est le 2ème évènement
> 
> ...



je vote mac mini


----------



## sebneb (6 Janvier 2009)

Zed-K a dit:


> ...ou une démo de Snow Leopard.
> 
> Game Over.




lol mais on n'est pas couché car vu comme il rentre dans les détails...


----------



## zepatente (6 Janvier 2009)

zepatente a dit:


> pas d'iweb 09 snif :mouais:



et si il y en aura un mais à voir tout a l'heure sur le store et le site


----------



## properso (6 Janvier 2009)

ouaip... vu l'heure, il n'y aura rien d'autres... 1 h pour ilife, 1/2 h pour iwork


----------



## tigroux44 (6 Janvier 2009)

j'aurais préférer qu'il rentre dans les détails pour SNOW LEOPARD


----------



## Le Loupiot (6 Janvier 2009)

Quelqu'un aurait une blague sous la main ?

Je dis ça, c'est pour patienter


----------



## julien51 (6 Janvier 2009)

properso a dit:


> ouaip... vu l'heure, il n'y aura rien d'autres... 1 h pour ilife, 1/2 h pour iwork




sauf que 3 nouveautés sont annoncées


----------



## sf1989 (6 Janvier 2009)

vous avez l'iphone de l'image??
il est zarb non??


----------



## Lullaby382 (6 Janvier 2009)

Je crois que pour l'iMac, c'est foutu... A moins qu'ils ne le mettent à jour, dans quelques semaines...


----------



## oflorent (6 Janvier 2009)

Soeur Anne, ne vois-tu rien venir ?


----------



## od30n (6 Janvier 2009)

Ah. J'ai commande mon mbpro y'a 1 semaine. Vous croyez qu'il y aura ilife 09 dessus?


----------



## Alix75 (6 Janvier 2009)

Bon c'est un peu relou iLife et iWork... En plus ça fait déjà deux produits, il n'en reste plus qu'un...


----------



## CFKane (6 Janvier 2009)

Pour Ilife 09, la MAJ n'est pas à 79$, c'est le logiciel entier qui est à ce prix...Le pack familial (3 postes j'imagine...) est à 99...enfin c'est ce que j'ai compris..


----------



## badboyprod (6 Janvier 2009)

Pourquoi le nain sur la buche de noel a t-il toujours le sourire?


----------



## Jack_Bauer (6 Janvier 2009)

vous êtes au taquet les filles !

La MAJ d'un Mac va venir, ca n'a jamais duré juste une heure pile poil...   Patience... 

Par contre, ça ne va pas être des nouvelles de fou, ca c'est sûr, vraiment visionnaire ce Steve, il vient même pas à une keynote pas top...


----------



## Le Loupiot (6 Janvier 2009)

Je sens qu'elle va être cochonne celle-là 



badboyprod a dit:


> Pourquoi le nain sur la buche de noel a t-il toujours le sourire?


----------



## sf1989 (6 Janvier 2009)

bon alors réponse définitive:
iLife coûte 79$
le pack familial lui 99$

!!! :mouais:


----------



## sebneb (6 Janvier 2009)

badboyprod a dit:


> Pourquoi le nain sur la buche de noel a t-il toujours le sourire?



car il sait qu'on va lui suc** le bout...


----------



## mephisto_baal (6 Janvier 2009)

chute vertigineuse pour le cours de la bourse Apple, après ce soir..., c'est certains !


----------



## properso (6 Janvier 2009)

la 3e nouveauté sera mobile me version 2 :love:


----------



## Zed-K (6 Janvier 2009)

Je doute qu'ils aient le temps de présenter un nouveau Mini avec tous les changements qu'il pourrait impliquer depuis sa dernière mise à jour en 2007.

Snif un peu.

EDIT: Présenter, pas préparer ^^;


----------



## Loufute (6 Janvier 2009)

CFKane a dit:


> Pour Ilife 09, la MAJ n'est pas à 79$, c'est le logiciel entier qui est à ce prix...Le pack familial (3 postes j'imagine...) est à 99...enfin c'est ce que j'ai compris..



Logiciel entier ? C'est-à-dire ?
Perso' j'ai eu la MàJ iLife '08 gratos... Je pensais qu'iLife était toujours gratos ^^


----------



## mephisto_baal (6 Janvier 2009)

la 3 ième nouveauté c'est 10.5.7


----------



## julien51 (6 Janvier 2009)

mephisto_baal a dit:


> chute vertigineuse pour le cours de la bourse Apple, après ce soir..., c'est certains !


en general, ca s'observe en temps presque reel, et pour le moment, ca tient le coup..


----------



## badboyprod (6 Janvier 2009)

sebneb a dit:


> car il sait qu'on va lui suc** le bout...



Trop fort!!


----------



## sebneb (6 Janvier 2009)

Loufute a dit:


> Logiciel entier ? C'est-à-dire ?
> Perso' j'ai eu la MàJ iLife '08 gratos... Je pensais qu'iLife était toujours gratos ^^



ah nan ilife n'est pas gratuit...

tu l'as avec l'achat d'un nouvel ordi...


----------



## mmmm (6 Janvier 2009)

Allez histoire de s'occuper je pari pour le mac mini
Histoire d'utiliser toutes ces jolies nouveautés ultra intéressantes....

Mac Mini : 1 point
Imac : o vote


----------



## sf1989 (6 Janvier 2009)

la maj dont on parle aujourd'hui c'est le passage de 08 à 09...
y'en a qui ont du mal!


----------



## fpoil (6 Janvier 2009)

Bon les enfants on se calme 

Pour ilife, y a jamais eu de maj (sauf dans le langage Apple)

Donc pour chaque nouveau  ilife c'est plein pot :

79 $ licence simple ou 99 $ pack familial

sinon gratuit si achat nouveau mac (attention sur apple store sinon si c'est du stock chez un revendeur, ilife 8.... )

je meuble je meuble


----------



## esyoner (6 Janvier 2009)

regardez dans google le mac book wheel je suis déçus !! d'abord i life ensuite ça !! :s il ne reste donc plus qu'un produit peut étre snif !!


----------



## naturalbornsamy (6 Janvier 2009)

c'est par ou la keynote en video? (je e suis pas le premier a demandé mais a pas trouver:rose:


----------



## badboyprod (6 Janvier 2009)

C'est bon c'est fini iwork.... Alors Mac Mini?


----------



## CFKane (6 Janvier 2009)

C'est à dire que la suite Ilife 09 coute 79$ en magasin. J'imagine qu'elle sera fournie avec tout mac neuf. 

Concernant une MAJ gratuite depuis iLife 08, je n'ai pas d'info..


----------



## misterzoop (6 Janvier 2009)

Rien : 1 point
Imac: 0 point
Mac mini: 0 point

et keynote endormante: 150 points


----------



## estcethomas (6 Janvier 2009)

je viens de prendre en route... Et ben dis donc... c'est quand même pas top top tout ça!

je sais pas si c'est pas parce que jobs n'est pas mais c'est pas terrible du tout!


----------



## La mouette (6 Janvier 2009)

Sur Engadget ils commencent à :sleep:


----------



## Damonzon (6 Janvier 2009)

Bon déjà 1h sur les nouveautés logicielles...... c'est pour quand les nouveautés matériels ???


----------



## Iain (6 Janvier 2009)

Bon mais au bout du compte la mise à jour de iLife de 08 en 09 ça va être possible ou va falloir commander le truc entier à 79 euros ?


----------



## oflorent (6 Janvier 2009)

autrement, qu'est-ce qu'il y a ce soir à la télé, c'est 20h30 maintenant, hein, c'est ça


----------



## Le Loupiot (6 Janvier 2009)

Petite blague (de saison) :
Pourquoi y a-t-il le chauffage sur la vitre arrière des Lada ?


----------



## sf1989 (6 Janvier 2009)

la troisième et dernière c'est MobileMe qui évolue les mecs
ne cherchez pas Apple avait déjà prévenu qu'il n'y aurait pas de nouveautés matos cette année


----------



## greggorynque (6 Janvier 2009)

Salut a tous c'est parti pour un super partage d'impressions et autres coups de boule ! ! !


----------



## properso (6 Janvier 2009)

naturalbornsamy a dit:


> c'est par ou la keynote en video? (je e suis pas le premier a demandé mais a pas trouver:rose:



non ,j'ai pas trouvé non plus, je suis la keynote ailleurs !!! lol


----------



## sebneb (6 Janvier 2009)

on se rapproche du 3ème....

Leopard is needed for the new iLife, we've got a new product called the Mac Box Set, Leopard, iLife, and iWork for $169


----------



## borbor (6 Janvier 2009)

C'est quoi ce gros iphone/ipodtouch sur la photo ?

ah, c'est la photo qui est déformée...

MDR


----------



## oflorent (6 Janvier 2009)

Iain a dit:


> Bon mais au bout du compte la mise à jour de iLife de 08 en 09 ça va être possible ou va falloir commander le truc entier à 79 euros ?



tu commandes le truc entier à 79 euros...


----------



## fpoil (6 Janvier 2009)

la boite tout en un, c'est la crise les gars, faut vendre du leopard


----------



## xtyou (6 Janvier 2009)

iLife '09 :

$49 with a new Mac. It starts shipping today


----------



## pierre-auvergne (6 Janvier 2009)

greggorynque a dit:


> Salut a tous c'est parti pour un super partage d'impressions et autres coups de boule ! ! !



On peut plus mettre de coup de boule !


----------



## sf1989 (6 Janvier 2009)

la troisième et dernière c'est MobileMe qui évolue les mecs
ne cherchez pas Apple avait déjà prévenu qu'il n'y aurait pas de nouveautés matos cette année


----------



## Le Loupiot (6 Janvier 2009)

20h35 sur les chaînes publiques.


oflorent a dit:


> autrement, qu'est-ce qu'il y a ce soir à la télé, c'est 20h30 maintenant, hein, c'est ça












Et pendant ce temps, à Vera-Cruz


----------



## davi18 (6 Janvier 2009)

Je veux juste iWorks 09 puisse importer et exporter au format ODF


----------



## Vincent_è (6 Janvier 2009)

http://chris.pirillo.com/live/

la vidéo en live


----------



## Mac*Gyver (6 Janvier 2009)

Pour le Loupiot, mais aussi pour toi public   :



                         Deux informaticiens discutent vers le 2 janvier :
- Qu'est ce que tu as pris comme résolution cette année ?
  - 1024 x 768, et toi ?


----------



## Loufute (6 Janvier 2009)

Roh, suis déçu...

Je pensais qu'iMovie et iPhoto faisaient partie des logiciels qui sont distribués gratuitement et participaient à la pub d'Apple ^^;


----------



## properso (6 Janvier 2009)

la bourse + 2%... doit y avoir un noueau matos, c'est pas possible


----------



## CFKane (6 Janvier 2009)

Le Loupiot a dit:


> Petite blague (de saison) :
> Pourquoi y a-t-il le chauffage sur la vitre arrière des Lada ?



Pour chauffer les mains de celui qui pousse


----------



## Iain (6 Janvier 2009)

Le Loupiot a dit:


> Petite blague (de saison) :
> Pourquoi y a-t-il le chauffage sur la vitre arrière des Lada ?


Pourquoi ?

Et sinon, comment se procurer des pièces détachées de LADA ?


----------



## mmmm (6 Janvier 2009)

Quel ennui


----------



## naturalbornsamy (6 Janvier 2009)

gracias!


----------



## badboyprod (6 Janvier 2009)

C'est long à mourrir!!!!!!!


----------



## pitchul (6 Janvier 2009)

Meunier, tu dors....


----------



## Simbouesse (6 Janvier 2009)

Le Loupiot a dit:


> Petite blague (de saison) :
> Pourquoi y a-t-il le chauffage sur la vitre arrière des Lada ?



Pour chauffer les mains de ceux qui poussent!
:style:


----------



## estcethomas (6 Janvier 2009)

elle va finir à minuit c'est pas possible!


----------



## julien51 (6 Janvier 2009)

Iain a dit:


> Pourquoi ?
> 
> Et sinon, comment se procurer des pièces détachées de LADA ?


  En suivant une lada ?


----------



## oflorent (6 Janvier 2009)

_MacBox Set = iLife + iWork + Lepoard le tout pour 169 $_

Jeu, SET et match....


----------



## illicoo (6 Janvier 2009)

c'est quoi le gros truc en photo?
GROS ipod ????


----------



## Vincent_è (6 Janvier 2009)

de nada

Bon à cote de cette keynote les pubs microsoft me font plus envie!!!


----------



## toumtoum7 (6 Janvier 2009)

je n'arrive pas à croire qu'ils puissent annoncer que des modif logicielles !!!!!!!!
c'est plus que décevant !!! 
Si ça se confirme, Mac ne sera plus ce qu'il représentait à mes yeux...


----------



## Iain (6 Janvier 2009)

julien51 a dit:


> En suivant une lada ?


Bien vu, en en suivant une autre...


----------



## badboyprod (6 Janvier 2009)

Vincent_è a dit:


> http://chris.pirillo.com/live/
> 
> la vidéo en live



Au taf via mozilla ca marche pas... Et sur IE ca plante...


----------



## properso (6 Janvier 2009)

allez ça vient !!! la 3e nouveauté !!!


----------



## sebneb (6 Janvier 2009)

et dire qu'il y en a qui se sont déplacés pour ça... j'aurai la rage...


----------



## Simbouesse (6 Janvier 2009)

Pas mal la Mac Box!!
ça fait quand même iLife + iWork 09' à 60$ !

c'est pitètre ça dans quoi je vais investir moi!


----------



## esyoner (6 Janvier 2009)

Bah la bourse monte et je vous est dit plus loins :

Le nouveau mac book et la macbook wheel regarder la video sur google ( 2éme proposition)

Je suis super déçus du produit .


----------



## abccba (6 Janvier 2009)

si quelqu'un peut me répondre. Ca fait longtemps qu'elle existe la version 2.2 de l'iPhone ?


----------



## Iain (6 Janvier 2009)

Cela dit j'aimerais bien GarageBand 09, le 08 était pas mal, en alternance avec Logic 08.


----------



## sebneb (6 Janvier 2009)

abccba a dit:


> si quelqu'un peut me répondre. Ca fait longtemps qu'elle existe la version 2.2 de l'iPhone ?


mi ou fin novembre il me semble...

mais pas d'iphone sur ctte keynote


----------



## Mac*Gyver (6 Janvier 2009)

Meme si c'est plus tres vrai aujourdhui (crise oblige) :
Pourquoi un clavier coûte plus cher en France qu'en Angleterre.?


----------



## mephisto_baal (6 Janvier 2009)

On comprend pourquoi Steve n'a pas voulu faire la keynote... rien de révolutionnaire et pas de quoi faire un macworld...


----------



## Iain (6 Janvier 2009)

abccba a dit:


> si quelqu'un peut me répondre. Ca fait longtemps qu'elle existe la version 2.2 de l'iPhone ?


Depuis Mi novembre un truc du genre il me semble...
La 2.3 serait attendue selon certains pour fin janvier (cycle d'environ 3 mois).


----------



## estcethomas (6 Janvier 2009)

bon et ben déja pas de snow leopard ça c'est sur!


----------



## benjamin (6 Janvier 2009)

mephisto_baal a dit:


> On comprend pourquoi Steve n'a pas voulu faire la keynote... rien de révolutionnaire et pas de quoi faire un macworld...


T'as pas encore vu le nouveau Mac mini.


----------



## julien51 (6 Janvier 2009)

abccba a dit:


> si quelqu'un peut me répondre. Ca fait longtemps qu'elle existe la version 2.2 de l'iPhone ?


pas assez pour avoir une 2.3 dans peu de temps... ,(


----------



## globeman (6 Janvier 2009)

il y aura peut etre un "one more thing" en plus des 3 nouveautés ! cela fait longtemps qu'ils ne l'ont pas fait


----------



## badboyprod (6 Janvier 2009)

1H10... Ca devient un peu long là quand même...


----------



## naturalbornsamy (6 Janvier 2009)

y'a pas  une vidéo ou on a utre chose que la tête de ce type?


----------



## Samus (6 Janvier 2009)

Wow, 1h10 de keynote sur Ilife 09 ?? Je comprends mieux pourquoi Steve est resté au chaud chez lui..


----------



## Damonzon (6 Janvier 2009)

Sa sent la fin de cette keynote sans rien de réellement nouveau.... tant de buz pour nada.


----------



## Vincent_è (6 Janvier 2009)

ah ça bouge..le one more thing arrive


----------



## sebneb (6 Janvier 2009)

t's the new 17-inch MacBook Pro


----------



## fpoil (6 Janvier 2009)

macbook pro 17


----------



## PO_ (6 Janvier 2009)

estcethomas a dit:


> bon et ben déja pas de snow leopard ça c'est sur!



c'était couru d'avance, on n'est pas à une conf développeurs


----------



## sf1989 (6 Janvier 2009)

nouveau portable!!!


----------



## yack (6 Janvier 2009)

one more thing the 17"!


----------



## fpoil (6 Janvier 2009)

third thing


----------



## sebneb (6 Janvier 2009)

pas de mini.... peut être nnoncé plus tard sinon c'est fini


----------



## sf1989 (6 Janvier 2009)

il est en train de l'annoncer!


----------



## globeman (6 Janvier 2009)

macbook pro 17'' !!!!


----------



## Le Loupiot (6 Janvier 2009)

[FONT=Arial,]C'est une blonde qui va faire sa vidange : 
- M'sieur l'garagiste, qu'est ce que vous mettez comme huile ? 
- De l'Igol 
- Pourquoi ?
Le garagiste, un brin facétieux :
- Parce qu'avec l'Igol, on s'envole ! 
- Dans ce cas là mettez moi de la Motul !

(désolé) 
[/FONT]


----------



## oflorent (6 Janvier 2009)

mac mini


----------



## kisscoolm6 (6 Janvier 2009)

YESSSS, le macbook pro 17"


----------



## mephisto_baal (6 Janvier 2009)

Le mac mini = gros fake !!!


----------



## Elren (6 Janvier 2009)

C'est quoi cette blague là, c'est pas un one more thing il en promet 3 ca veut dire qu'avec un one more thing y'en aurait 4.

Franchement je pense que tout le monde attendait un mac mini ou une update pas un macbook pro a plus de 2000 euros ...


----------



## sf1989 (6 Janvier 2009)

UNE MERDEEEEEE
le truc dont on se fou total c'est le mb pro 17


----------



## sebneb (6 Janvier 2009)

le "one more thing" était le 3ème évènement donc plus rien derrière...


----------



## esyoner (6 Janvier 2009)

Pourquoi personne ne m'écoute ??? lol 

MACBOOK WHEEL les gars c'est la nouveauté et c'est super naze !!!!!!!


----------



## Loufute (6 Janvier 2009)

Pffff pas drôle cette keynote... Suis déçu.


----------



## badboyprod (6 Janvier 2009)

Mac mini ou pas?? Abusez si juste MBP 17"!


----------



## Simbouesse (6 Janvier 2009)

Au fait, je voudrais juste dire que toutes ces évolutions ne sont peut-être pas celles que vous attendiez mais elles représentent du travail et, je pense que Apple continue de montrer qu'ils sont les meilleurs du numérique avec ces logiciels (même si MS Office est the best!!)...

Alors on ne parle plus des MàJ des MacBook Alu et tout de suite vous râlez parce qu'ils présentent leurs nouveautés...


----------



## mmmm (6 Janvier 2009)

Le 17'' !!! Un soit disant "portable" ...

Bref RIEN DE NOUVEAU DANS CETTE KEYNOTE
Je me souviendrai longtemps du 6 janvier 2009

Un vrai foutage de gueule


----------



## bene44 (6 Janvier 2009)

qu'est ce qu'on mange ce soir?


----------



## damien_t (6 Janvier 2009)

option anti-reflets:  $50


----------



## Vincent_è (6 Janvier 2009)

bene44 a dit:


> qu'est ce qu'on mange ce soir?



Compotes de pommes!!!!!


----------



## -oldmac- (6 Janvier 2009)

Et le new mac-mini c'est pour quand ???????? Je crois que j'ai le temps de faire mes devoirs

Comment ça ? pas de nouveau mini ?


----------



## Alix75 (6 Janvier 2009)

Elle pue la mer** cette keynote.


----------



## globeman (6 Janvier 2009)

ecran mat en option, et pourquoi pas sur le 15 '' ???


----------



## Zed-K (6 Janvier 2009)

Donc la seule nouveauté matos avait déjà été annoncée, mais est juste méga à la bourre.

Ca devient de mieux en mieux les keynote, continuez dans cette voix Apple !
Surtout ne vous souciez pas de votre seule machine abordable pour les petits budgets !

Prochaine keynote je me ferais une partie de Counter Strike Source à la place je crois


----------



## sebneb (6 Janvier 2009)

Simbouesse a dit:


> Au fait, je voudrais juste dire que toutes ces évolutions ne sont peut-être pas celles que vous attendiez mais elles représentent du travail et, je pense que Apple continue de montrer qu'ils sont les meilleurs du numérique avec ces logiciels (même si MS Office est the best!!)...
> 
> Alors on ne parle plus des MàJ des MacBook Alu et tout de suite vous râlez parce qu'ils présentent leurs nouveautés...



Je suis d'accord avec toi... mais faire autant de bruit pour simplement deux logiciels et le MB pro 17" extra cher, perso je trouve ça un peu léger...


----------



## sf1989 (6 Janvier 2009)

pas fameux mais il fallait s'y attendre aussi...


----------



## fpoil (6 Janvier 2009)

écran mat non ?


----------



## mmmm (6 Janvier 2009)

sf1989 a dit:


> UNE MERDEEEEEE
> le truc dont on se fou total c'est le mb pro 17



+ 1 !!!!


----------



## badboyprod (6 Janvier 2009)

Bon allez le mac mini quand même... Le 17" c'était couru d'avance... Put** c'est nase!


----------



## Iain (6 Janvier 2009)

Merveilleux le macbook pro 17.


----------



## WebOliver (6 Janvier 2009)

Zed-K a dit:


> Prochaine keynote je me ferais une partie de Counter Strike Source à la place je crois



T'auras tout le temps oui...


----------



## damien_t (6 Janvier 2009)

fw800
3usb2
minidisplayport
expresscard
temoins lumineux batteriesur le coté
jusqu'à 2.93 GHz dual core
jusqu'à 8GB de RAM (ddr3)


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2009)

cé de la daube cette keynote, et le mac mini ....


----------



## benjamin (6 Janvier 2009)

Essayez de rester corrects, même dans vos critiques les plus virulentes. 
Putain de bordel de merde.


----------



## kisscoolm6 (6 Janvier 2009)

Pour moi, c'est la meilleur keynote, j'attendais le macbook pro 17"... et les bonus sur ilife à jour et iwork. C'est parfait!!!


----------



## tigroux44 (6 Janvier 2009)

JE SERAIS A LA MW JE SIFFLERAI A LA FIN


j'espères qu'ils vont SIFFLER ce PHIL !!!!


HONTE


----------



## lord danone (6 Janvier 2009)

Zed-K a dit:


> Donc la seule nouveauté matos avait déjà été annoncée, mais est juste méga à la bourre.
> 
> Ca devient de mieux en mieux les keynote, continuez dans cette voix Apple !
> Surtout ne vous souciez pas de votre seule machine abordable pour les petits budgets !
> ...



Chuis sur que non


----------



## GrInGoo (6 Janvier 2009)

La pomme est tombé de l'arbre, c'est mort !!


----------



## Iain (6 Janvier 2009)

8Go de ram max excellent. Je le veux.


----------



## properso (6 Janvier 2009)

bon, ben bonne soirée les gars, l'intérêt n'est plus là pour moi... 

logiciel grand publics, c'est pas mon truc...


----------



## sf1989 (6 Janvier 2009)

moi qui bosse dans un apple shop je peux vous dire qu'on va inonder avec iWork avec cette nouveauté sur les tarifs au moment de l'achat
Office va être en difficulté sur mac


----------



## greggorynque (6 Janvier 2009)

*8h d'autonomie *
*8h d'autonomie 
**8h d'autonomie 
**8h d'autonomie *


----------



## mmmm (6 Janvier 2009)

Simbouesse a dit:


> Au fait, je voudrais juste dire que toutes ces évolutions ne sont peut-être pas celles que vous attendiez mais elles représentent du travail et, je pense que Apple continue de montrer qu'ils sont les meilleurs du numérique avec ces logiciels (même si MS Office est the best!!)...
> 
> Alors on ne parle plus des MàJ des MacBook Alu et tout de suite vous râlez parce qu'ils présentent leurs nouveautés...



Et la marmotte ...


----------



## benjamin (6 Janvier 2009)

J'aime bien l'option ant-reflets à 50 dollars.


----------



## fpoil (6 Janvier 2009)

batterie innamovible


----------



## Simbouesse (6 Janvier 2009)

J'avoue tout de même que je suis déçu moi aussi de ne pas voir de Mac mini...


----------



## bene44 (6 Janvier 2009)

Vincent_è a dit:


> Compotes de pommes!!!!!


----------



## oflorent (6 Janvier 2009)

17 en brillant....


----------



## Yo83 (6 Janvier 2009)

Bonsoir tout le monde,
ben moi suis super déçu ce soir. Vraiment pas palpitant.
Et toujours pas de mini... suis deg.


----------



## Jack_Bauer (6 Janvier 2009)

je vote le retour de Steve dans les keynotes, c'était quand même mieux...


----------



## Iain (6 Janvier 2009)

Hmmm nouvelle batterie...


----------



## Nicky Larson (6 Janvier 2009)

fpoil a dit:


> Option d'un traitement anti-reflet sur l'écran pour 50$.



Putain mais c'est le monde à l'envers maintenant. Ils vendent en option le mode anti reflet.

Je vous vends une caisse avec les pneus à plat et c'est 50$ pour les gonfler....


----------



## badboyprod (6 Janvier 2009)

Moi je me demande si c'est pas les organisateurs de la Macworld qui ont viré Apple pour 2010... Avec une keynote aussi nulle...


----------



## usmar (6 Janvier 2009)

et dire que j'ai attendu la keynote pour acheter mon iphone ! degouté ! du coup j'ai raté la promo de noel à 99 euros le 16 go... et je vais le payer 30 euros de plus sans compter toute cette frustration de pas l'avoir pour noel


----------



## kuep (6 Janvier 2009)

En même teeeemps, rien de spectaculaire c'est ce qui aurait pu sembler le plus probable rapport à ce qui a été dit sur le pourquoi de leur retrait du MacWorld


----------



## Iain (6 Janvier 2009)

8H c'est pas mal quand même.
Mais j'aimerais bien savoir combien en faisant tourner le wifi le bluetooth...etc.


----------



## WebOliver (6 Janvier 2009)

kuep a dit:


> sur le pourquoi de leur retrait du MacWorld



Apple s'est exprimée là-dessus.


----------



## Lullaby382 (6 Janvier 2009)

Bon, bah, bien dégoutée, keynote nulle et je n'ai toujours pas la maj de l'iMac...


----------



## Zed-K (6 Janvier 2009)

lord danone a dit:


> Chuis sur que non


Pas sûr...
Et si Apple ne se décide pas à mettre à jour le Mini, elle se prive de LA machine qui a poussé un max d'utilisateurs à switcher.

Alors pas de mise à jour du Mac Mini + sortie prochaine de Windows Seven qui s'avère plus que prometteur et qui risque bien d'avoir beaucoup de succès... pas sûr que ça soit un très bon calcul.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2009)

MAC MINI  R.I.P


----------



## toumtoum7 (6 Janvier 2009)

hyper déçu !!! la seule nouveauté matos est accessible à 1% de la population vu le prix...
je sifflerai bien également s'ils pouvaient m'entendre


----------



## Tonton Nestor (6 Janvier 2009)

WORST KEYNOTE EVER !!! 

Jour à marquer d'une pierre noire. La pire que j'ai pu suivre depuis 3 ans...


----------



## Alix75 (6 Janvier 2009)

benjamin a dit:


> J'aime bien l'option ant-reflets à 50 dollars.



Surtout qu'elle rend l'écran moche je trouve...


----------



## Damonzon (6 Janvier 2009)

C'est tout ??? Izon rien oublié ?


----------



## Iain (6 Janvier 2009)

Heu la batterie inamovible ça pue un peu ça.


----------



## Zed-K (6 Janvier 2009)

Nicky Larson a dit:


> Putain mais c'est le monde à l'envers maintenant. Ils vendent en option le mode anti reflet.
> 
> Je vous vends une caisse avec les pneus à plat et c'est 50$ pour les gonfler....


Je me suis fait exactement la même remarque.
Ecoeurant.


----------



## bene44 (6 Janvier 2009)

Bon allez....BT, SFR...faites petez vos offres maintenant!!!


----------



## adriii (6 Janvier 2009)

Je comprend pourquoi Apple arrête les Keynotes!
Ils se cassent le c*l à nous pondre un ILife '09, un iWork '09, préparent iWork.com et sont en train de developper SnowLeopard jusqu'a ce qu'il soit bien au point.
Ils présentent un nouveau 17" mais comme "tout le monde s'y attendait" alors tout le monde s'en fout et on critique Apple pasque y'a pas de nouveautés !


----------



## pitchul (6 Janvier 2009)

Nicky Larson a dit:


> Putain mais c'est le monde à l'envers maintenant. Ils vendent en option le mode anti reflet.
> 
> Je vous vends une caisse avec les pneus à plat et c'est 50$ pour les gonfler....



Et encore, les pneus, tu les gonfler tout seul apres, quand a traiter son ecran tout seul ....


----------



## kuep (6 Janvier 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Apple s'est exprimée là-dessus.



Oui c'est ce que j'ai voulu dire. D'après leurs explications ca parait logique qu'ils ne présentent rien d'exceptionnel aujourd'hui, mais ca suivra dans le courant de l'année, non ?


----------



## iphoneforever (6 Janvier 2009)

putain ! a part le coup de la baterie du mb pro et les 2 ou 3 gadget ilife et les améliorations iwork c'est un triste jour


----------



## mmmm (6 Janvier 2009)

greggorynque a dit:


> *8h d'autonomie *
> *8h d'autonomie
> **8h d'autonomie
> **8h d'autonomie *



sur word peut-être 
tu peux diviser par 2


----------



## Simbouesse (6 Janvier 2009)

mmmm a dit:


> Et la marmotte ...
> Un rien fanatique jeune homme ?



meuh non mais c'est juste que des critiques... des critiques.. des critiques... à la fin ça me saoûl un peu...

Je pense quand même que les évolutions de iLife et iWork sont intéressantes tout de même...


----------



## tigroux44 (6 Janvier 2009)

SIFFLONS TOUS


----------



## sf1989 (6 Janvier 2009)

usmar a dit:


> et dire que j'ai attendu la keynote pour acheter mon iphone ! degouté ! du coup j'ai raté la promo de noel à 99 euros le 16 go... et je vais le payer 30 euros de plus sans compter toute cette frustration de pas l'avoir pour noel



t'es juste c**
comment un tu voulais qu'ils en sortent un nouveau alors que le 3G n'a même pas 1 an?? :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2009)

mais ou est passé le mac mini ...


----------



## WebOliver (6 Janvier 2009)

tigroux44 a dit:


> SIFFLONS TOUS


----------



## badboyprod (6 Janvier 2009)

adriii a dit:


> Je comprend pourquoi Apple arrête les Keynotes!
> Ils se cassent le c*l à nous pondre un ILife '09, un iWork '09, préparent iWork.com et sont en train de developper SnowLeopard jusqu'a ce qu'il soit bien au point.
> Ils présentent un nouveau 17" mais comme "tout le monde s'y attendait" alors tout le monde s'en fout et on critique Apple pasque y'a pas de nouveautés !



Non mais faut reconnaître que 2 logiciels et un BMP 173 ca n'a rien de revolutionnaire. La dernière keynote l'était un peu plus!!


----------



## zepatente (6 Janvier 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


>



:sleep: siffle pas trop fort çà m'a réveillé


----------



## estcethomas (6 Janvier 2009)

ouai ben un peu decus quand même... surtout une batterie innamovible comment c'est possible ça? au bout de deux ans ton truc tu le balances?


----------



## MacDays (6 Janvier 2009)

adriii a dit:


> Je comprend pourquoi Apple arrête les Keynotes!
> Ils se cassent le c*l à nous pondre un ILife '09, un iWork '09, préparent iWork.com et sont en train de developper SnowLeopard jusqu'a ce qu'il soit bien au point.
> Ils présentent un nouveau 17" mais comme "tout le monde s'y attendait" alors tout le monde s'en fout et on critique Apple pasque y'a pas de nouveautés !


 
+1

Je suis aussi "un peu" déçu, mais de là à réagir comme un ado trop gâté qui fait un caca nerveux parce qu'il a pas eu son gadget... Pas déconner...
Redescendez sur terre un peu, Apple va pas sortir des machines tous les 3 mois...


----------



## fpoil (6 Janvier 2009)

Les keynotes sont de plus en plus techos.... les ingés ont pris le pouvoir chez apple


----------



## sebneb (6 Janvier 2009)

$2799." 2.66GHz, 4GB RAM, 320GB hard drive


allé, cassez la tire lire


----------



## Loufute (6 Janvier 2009)

Ouais c'est clair.
Mais aller payer pour quelques fonctionnalités alors que les autres sont bien..

Et refaire un modèle "mat" mais le foutre 50&#8364; plus cher...

Fin c'est une keynote bizarre.

Sur ce, bonne soirée à tou(te)s !


----------



## mmmm (6 Janvier 2009)

adriii a dit:


> Je comprend pourquoi Apple arrête les Keynotes!
> Ils se cassent le c*l à nous pondre un ILife '09, un iWork '09, préparent iWork.com et sont en train de developper SnowLeopard jusqu'a ce qu'il soit bien au point.
> Ils présentent un nouveau 17" mais comme "tout le monde s'y attendait" alors tout le monde s'en fout et on critique Apple pasque y'a pas de nouveautés !



Le pire post de ce keynote
Bravo on a un winner


----------



## Iain (6 Janvier 2009)

La batterie qui dure 8h c'est avec ou sans wifi/bluetooth etc...


----------



## Macati (6 Janvier 2009)

ha ben moi j'ai perdu le son ... en même temps je crois que j'ai tout entendu ...


----------



## Bones (6 Janvier 2009)

Je plussoie.


----------



## an3k (6 Janvier 2009)

Doh ! La pression était pourtant là depuis 2 semaines...


----------



## verazano (6 Janvier 2009)

Super keynote très intéressantes


----------



## badboyprod (6 Janvier 2009)

One last thing?


----------



## sebneb (6 Janvier 2009)

"We do have one last thing in this keynote..."

pas tout à fait fini


----------



## Elren (6 Janvier 2009)

ONE LAST THING  LE MAC MINI ALLLEZZ


----------



## Iain (6 Janvier 2009)

suspense.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2009)

le miniiiiiiiiiiiiii:love:


----------



## sebneb (6 Janvier 2009)

à priori c'est sur itunes


----------



## globeman (6 Janvier 2009)

one more thing,


itunes !!!!


----------



## abccba (6 Janvier 2009)

perdu


----------



## fpoil (6 Janvier 2009)

c'est cuit pas de mini

one last thing sur itunes et surement la fin des drms


----------



## properso (6 Janvier 2009)

ah l'action baisse... avec ces nouveautés, c'était à prévoir...
de 2% > 1 % pour l'instant


----------



## Macati (6 Janvier 2009)

one last thing ??????


----------



## badboyprod (6 Janvier 2009)

iTunes??????? C'est qui la blague là?


----------



## tigroux44 (6 Janvier 2009)

Phil est fièr de sa batterie



mais les batteries INAMOVIBLES vont être interdites en UE

c'est déjà le problème avec l'iPhone.

on doit pouvoir retirer les batteries avec aisance pour* respect de l'environnement*


*ils vont prendre chèr[/*I][/U][/B]


----------



## PO_ (6 Janvier 2009)

l'ababdon des DRM je suppose


----------



## Iain (6 Janvier 2009)

SUPAIRE.


----------



## Alix75 (6 Janvier 2009)

Pfff le one more thing ils se le mettent où je pense :-D


----------



## estcethomas (6 Janvier 2009)

déçus aussi par l'absence totale de l'iphone...
bon et ben moi j'espère quand même une baisse des prix des macbook... Comme ça juste pour le plaisir du porte monnaie! Et oui je crois encore au père noel...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2009)

un mac mini à la place du macbook pro 17 ca auraut été mieux


----------



## Simbouesse (6 Janvier 2009)

Pas de mac mini... poil au kiki...


----------



## Zed-K (6 Janvier 2009)

sebneb a dit:


> *$2799*." 2.66GHz, 4GB RAM, 320GB hard drive
> allé, cassez la tire lire


Et pour te remercier de dépenser une petite fortune, Apple t'offre une batterie de rechange !

Ou pas.


----------



## benjamin (6 Janvier 2009)

Iain a dit:


> SUPAIRE.



Oui, SUPAIRE. Ce n'est pas du tout anodin, même si c'était attendu.


----------



## sf1989 (6 Janvier 2009)

mdr 
itunes... mdr c'est comme drm?


----------



## usmar (6 Janvier 2009)

> t'es juste c**
> comment un tu voulais qu'ils en sortent un nouveau alors que le 3G n'a même pas 1 an??



merci pour le c**!
j'attendais pas un nouvel iphone mais peut-être une annonce du passage au 32 go.


----------



## Mac*Gyver (6 Janvier 2009)

ok, ya une attente demesuree de chaque Keynote ce qui cree le degout quand rien n'arrive.

mais bon, en meme temps, quand on a rien a montrer, on fait pas ce genre de show
imaginez chaque boite de developpement qui nous fait ca pour chaque mise a jour de son soft, c'est a mourir

bon allez, c'est pas fini, 

ps: il s'est fait choper avec mon eepc sur les genoux le chris pirillo? parce qu'il transmet plus du tout la


----------



## sebneb (6 Janvier 2009)

estcethomas a dit:


> déçus aussi par l'absence totale de l'iphone...
> bon et ben moi j'espère quand même une baisse des prix des macbook... Comme ça juste pour le plaisir du porte monnaie! Et oui je crois encore au père noel...



on le sait depuis le départ qu'il n'y aurait rien sur l'iphone...


----------



## CharlesX (6 Janvier 2009)

iTunes => fin des DRM


----------



## Iain (6 Janvier 2009)

Fin des DRM. zlol.


----------



## Nicky Larson (6 Janvier 2009)

et en plus Apple a baissé son pantalon


> Nouveautés tarifaires. Les majors veulent de la flexibilité dans les prix. Ca va aller de 0,69$ (au lieu de 0,99) à 1,29$.



Magnifique !!

Et on s'en tape de la fin des DRMS tant que les fichiers sont taggués avec les infos de celui qui les achètent ...


----------



## nicoplanet (6 Janvier 2009)

N'empêche, entre l'anti-reflets et la nouvelle batterie, ça laisse augurer un super MacBook Air pour la prochaine révision ça ! 

Miam.... 10h d'autonomie ;-)


----------



## Flash Gordon (6 Janvier 2009)

WTF... Meme pas de mac mini... et le one more thing de merd*


----------



## damien_t (6 Janvier 2009)

iTunes store :
Prix variables
Plus de DRM sur Itunes Store


----------



## sebneb (6 Janvier 2009)

wahou!!!! pour un "one more thing"...


----------



## Dark Templar (6 Janvier 2009)

Non rien&#8230;


----------



## mmmm (6 Janvier 2009)

itune en One More Thing !!!

Et bien on l'a bien profond les amis
Quelle connerie cette keynote
Même plus envie de rire
Triste vraiment


----------



## DrFatalis (6 Janvier 2009)

Le "pack" leo+ilife+iwork est une bonne idée.
Iwork. com va permettre de bien bosser avec pages, et de proposer d'excellents documents sans besoin d'une visionneuse. Cela va grandement populariser iworks et le mac sur la base des travaux réalisables avec. C'est bien pensé.
Mais il va falloir que tout cela fonctionne de façon impeccable, sans "correctifs" de 400 Mo impossible à télécharger sans une connexion de course...

Mais ces soft sont ils optimisés pour SL ?

Pour le hard, je comprend les déceptions, surtout pour le macmini.


----------



## Dark Templar (6 Janvier 2009)

&#8230; j'ai vu de la lumière je suis rentré&#8230;


----------



## benjamin (6 Janvier 2009)

Mac*Gyver a dit:


> ok, ya une attente demesuree de chaque Keynote ce qui cree le degout quand rien n'arrive.
> 
> mais bon, en meme temps, quand on a rien a montrer, on fait pas ce genre de show
> imaginez chaque boite de developpement qui nous fait ca pour chaque mise a jour de son soft, c'est a mourir
> ...



"Mais la donne a changée, Apple s'est retirée peu à peu de tous les salons, et l'ancien salarié en donne son explication : si Macworld avait permis de faire parler d'Apple lorsque ses affaires n'étaient guère florissantes et qu'elle avait cruellement besoin de couverture médiatique, à mesure que la société reprenait des couleurs, *le salon avait fini par imposer à Apple un calendrier qui devenait de plus en plus intenable* : arrivant après Noël et donc après le plus gros trimestre en terme de ventes, obligeant les ingénieurs à négliger les fêtes pour livrer à temps les produits qui allaient être annoncés, parfois sans succès ce qui repoussait l'annonce à la WWDC suivante, ou pire encore aboutissait à la sortie d'un produit qui souffrait en qualité, la grande messe devenait un véritable poids plus qu'un avantage."

La suite dans cet article : Macworld vu de l'intérieur.


----------



## Zed-K (6 Janvier 2009)

CharlesX a dit:


> iTunes => fin des DRM


...et augmentation des tarifs pour certains albums.

On est vraiment gâtés.


----------



## Orus (6 Janvier 2009)

Apple nous déçois une fois de plus. Et c'était pas le moment. Le gateau c'est le filtre anti-reflet 'surement collé sur l'écran par une petite main chinoise payé au lance pierre) pour 50$ ???  on croit réver là, y a pas de petits bénéfices. Et la cerise sur le gato c'st la batterie inamovible, et la prose lyrique digne d'un peintre d'art moderne, pour nous justifier tout cela. Hallucinant et pathétique.


----------



## damien_t (6 Janvier 2009)

pricing iTunes:


----------



## Vincent_è (6 Janvier 2009)

Zed-K a dit:


> Et pour te remercier de dépenser une petite fortune, Apple t'offre une batterie de rechange !
> 
> Ou pas.



De la vaseline ouai ils vont offrir...ou pas....nan mais c'est n'importe quoi niveau tarif!


----------



## globeman (6 Janvier 2009)

mise à jour des morceaux payante !
c'est un comble ! on paye pour un morceau avec DRM et il faut repayer pour l'avoir sans DRM


----------



## Iain (6 Janvier 2009)

256Kbps encoding
mise à jour payante pour la musique déjà achetée
à partir d'aujourd'hui

Hmf.


----------



## fpoil (6 Janvier 2009)

Pas de mini donc ... vraiment dommage... place au plan B alors ou plutôt plan H


----------



## WebOliver (6 Janvier 2009)

globeman a dit:


> mise à jour des morceaux payante !
> c'est un comble ! on paye pour un morceau avec DRM et il faut repayer pour l'avoir sans DRM



C'était déjà le cas.


----------



## sf1989 (6 Janvier 2009)

Vincent_è a dit:


> De la vaseline ouai ils vont offrir...ou pas....nan mais c'est n'importe quoi niveau tarif!



aaah haha c'était hard ça!


----------



## bene44 (6 Janvier 2009)

un verre de Brouilly, ça interesse quelqu'un?8


----------



## Iain (6 Janvier 2009)

C'est qui Tony Benêt ?


----------



## an3k (6 Janvier 2009)

Ils auraient pu envoyer un miel pour ces annonces. La dernière fanfare... ils auraient pu faire un effort.


----------



## badboyprod (6 Janvier 2009)

bene44 a dit:


> un verre de Brouilly, ça interesse quelqu'un?8



Ouais moi... besoin de ça pour oublier la keynote...


----------



## fidicen (6 Janvier 2009)

Quelqu'un sait si la MàJ vers snow léopard pourrait inclure ilife 09'?


----------



## zepatente (6 Janvier 2009)

Vincent_è a dit:


> De la vaseline ouai ils vont offrir...ou pas....nan mais c'est n'importe quoi niveau tarif!



c'est en option le tube mais il y a une joli pomme dessus


----------



## Yo83 (6 Janvier 2009)

globeman a dit:


> mise à jour des morceaux payante !
> c'est un comble ! on paye pour un morceau avec DRM et il faut repayer pour l'avoir sans DRM



Je suis bien d'accord, c'est vraiment nous prendre pour des c**s.


----------



## WebOliver (6 Janvier 2009)

bene44 a dit:


> un verre de Brouilly, ça interesse quelqu'un?8



Volontiers!  Musique! :love:

[YOUTUBE]gfsgXJQ0ebU[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## sf1989 (6 Janvier 2009)

http://www.deezer.com/#music/album/32594

c'est lui Tony Bennett...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2009)

on à l'habitude avec apple.......  d'être prit pour des con


----------



## PO_ (6 Janvier 2009)

en attendant, le titre de la chanson de TOny Benett " THe best is yet to come", on dirait comme un message


----------



## Iain (6 Janvier 2009)

sf1989 a dit:


> http://www.deezer.com/#music/album/32594
> 
> c'est lui Tony Bennett...



Cheers


----------



## droomer (6 Janvier 2009)

Vous croyez que si on appel le SAV d'Apple ils vont nous rembourser le temps perdu à voir leur pathétique keynote?:rateau:


----------



## Marcel Degairande (6 Janvier 2009)

pas grand'chose à se mettre sous la dent ! Pas de quoi se déplacer là-bas


----------



## kevvvv (6 Janvier 2009)

Si on achète un MacBook maintenant on s'assoit sur SL ou pas ?


----------



## Lullaby382 (6 Janvier 2009)

Plus que déçue, bon je prie toujours pour une maj des iMac dans quelques semaines...
Mais pour moi, c'était vraiment une keynote inutile...


----------



## JPTK (6 Janvier 2009)

nan mais le mini quoi merde... là je vais faire la gueule


----------



## figaro (6 Janvier 2009)

fidicen a dit:


> Quelqu'un sait si la MàJ vers snow léopard pourrait inclure ilife 09'?



Normalement ce ne sera pas le cas car ce sont deux mises à niveaux différentes.

Après ils ont l'air de faire des bundle avec leoport+ilife+iwork donc pourquoi pas ?


----------



## mmmm (6 Janvier 2009)

C'EST UN GAG CETTE KEYNOTE !!!!


----------



## estcethomas (6 Janvier 2009)

dagoncristal a dit:


> un mac mini à la place du macbook pro 17 ca auraut été mieux




pas d'accord!




sebneb a dit:


> on le sait depuis le départ qu'il n'y aurait rien sur l'iphone...



à vrai dire je ne m'étais pas trop renseigné histoire de pas être trop decus! Mais ça faisait quand même partie des rumeurs!


----------



## sebneb (6 Janvier 2009)

Well that's it folks -- no Steve, no iPhone nano, no new Mini, no new iMac, no shockers, no surprises. We're off to the floor... but hey, Tony Bennett is incredibly smooth. And that's something, right?


----------



## Foguenne (6 Janvier 2009)

Super Keynote,

Il n'y a que du bon. :love:

(Ok, certains en voulaient plus mais ça c'est habituel.  )


----------



## Mac*Gyver (6 Janvier 2009)

benjamin a dit:


> "Mais la donne a changée, Apple s'est retirée peu à peu de tous les salons, et l'ancien salarié en donne son explication : si Macworld avait permis de faire parler d'Apple lorsque ses affaires n'étaient guère florissantes et qu'elle avait cruellement besoin de couverture médiatique, à mesure que la société reprenait des couleurs, *le salon avait fini par imposer à Apple un calendrier qui devenait de plus en plus intenable* : arrivant après Noël et donc après le plus gros trimestre en terme de ventes, obligeant les ingénieurs à négliger les fêtes pour livrer à temps les produits qui allaient être annoncés, parfois sans succès ce qui repoussait l'annonce à la WWDC suivante, ou pire encore aboutissait à la sortie d'un produit qui souffrait en qualité, la grande messe devenait un véritable poids plus qu'un avantage."
> 
> La suite dans cet article : Macworld vu de l'intérieur.




Yes, j avais lu cet article et je suis d'accord.
A terme, si Apple peut pas offrir des nouveaute ultra geniales tous les 6 mois (ce que personne ne peux faire surtout sur du long terme) ben va falloir arreter ces Keynotes parce que ca peux creer plus de frustration qu'autre chose chez leurs fans

Alors qu'une petite bonne nouvelle de temps en temps quand c'est pres (nouveau mac mini) ca fera toujours plaisir


----------



## mmmm (6 Janvier 2009)

PO_ a dit:


> en attendant, le titre de la chanson de TOny Benett " THe best is yet to come", on dirait comme un message



Ca ne va pas être difficile


----------



## Vincent_è (6 Janvier 2009)

dagoncristal a dit:


> on à l'habitude avec apple.......  d'être prit pour des con



ouaip sauf que vu la contexte économique actuel, les gens commencent quand même à regarder un peu plus leur sous et dans quoi il le dépense...à tarif équivalent le macbook pro 17...se fait enterrer par n'importe quel PC portable faut arrêter 2min...


----------



## sf1989 (6 Janvier 2009)

Iain a dit:


> Cheers




on peut attendre sa chanson From Rags to Riches dans les Affranchis de Scorcese


----------



## sebneb (6 Janvier 2009)

estcethomas a dit:


> pas d'accord!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




c'est vrai.. je l'espérais aussi un peu...
l'espoir fait vivre !!!


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2009)

VIVE LE MAC MINI


----------



## G.rom (6 Janvier 2009)

Dommage pas de mini


----------



## gutiero (6 Janvier 2009)

De la daube ce keynote...


----------



## sok (6 Janvier 2009)

quelle deception !!!!!
allé une de plus au compteur ... 
c'est quand meme honteux de faire tout un pataclan pour 2/3 mises a jour logiciels, un portable et une arnaque musicale.


----------



## mmmm (6 Janvier 2009)

Foguenne a dit:


> Super Keynote,
> 
> Il n'y a que du bon. :love:
> 
> (Ok, certains en voulaient plus mais ça c'est habituel.  )



Le problème c'est que là il n'y a rien donc plus c'est un minimum


----------



## estcethomas (6 Janvier 2009)

aaaaaah sauvé!!!! une petite chanson de Tony Bennett je RA-SSU-RE! aucune déceptions!


----------



## sf1989 (6 Janvier 2009)

arretez avec votre Mac Mini, on s'en tape les coconuts on the table!
c'est une machine qu'on utilise plus que dans les casinos


----------



## Orphanis (6 Janvier 2009)

On doit pas être normaux pour continuer à suivre ces keynote (c'est la première fois qu'ils nous font le coup). 

Donc je résume: 

-Ilife 08 avec comme principales nouveautés: 
           - De corriger la béta qu'était IMovie 
           - Rajouter des noms sur les photos et les poster sur FB + classement par noms/ 
           - GarageBand avec 9 leçons gratuites et le reste à 4,99$ (donc 4,99)
           - Pas d'IDVD
           - Aucune trace d'Iweb.... 

-Iwork qui évolue un peu et un Iwork.com (quand on sait que Me met un temps fou à charger des photos, je me demande ce que ça va être avec Iwork). 

-Un MBP déjà annoncé...

-Une invitation à repayer vos morceaux sur Itunes... 

Oué, on se demande sérieusement pourquoi ils ont convoqués la presse pour des broutilles pareilles...Un simple Update sur le site aurait suffit. Cela dit les scénaristes des _Simpson_ ne doivent pas être loin de la vérité...


----------



## figaro (6 Janvier 2009)

Pour des gens comme moi qui n'attendaient pas de MaJ matériels (j'ai changé mon fixe et mon portable il y a moins de 6 mois) je suis déçu car j'attendais une preview se Snow Leopard.

Autrement elle était assez remplie cette keynote ! En revanche iWork 08 me comblera encore largement je pense.


----------



## benjamin (6 Janvier 2009)

J'ai ajouté un sondage.


----------



## melaure (6 Janvier 2009)

Excellent début Phil !!!

Ca promet pour la suite ... 

Il vaut mieux en effet ne plus faire de keynote et sortir juste les produits sur le store.


----------



## Iain (6 Janvier 2009)

sf1989 a dit:


> on peut attendre sa chanson From Rags to Riches dans les Affranchis de Scorcese


J'avoue que j'ai pas vu, mais merci du tuyau.


----------



## sf1989 (6 Janvier 2009)

haha sondage:
perso tout, tout de suite mdr

la blague cette keynote


----------



## Foguenne (6 Janvier 2009)

Lullaby382 a dit:


> Plus que déçue, bon je prie toujours pour une maj des iMac dans quelques semaines...
> Mais pour moi, c'était vraiment une keynote inutile...



Si pour toi une keynote utilise c'est une keynote ou Apple sort exactement ce que tu attendais alors oui, elle inutile. 

Une super mise à jour de soft qui était déjà très sympa.
Un nouveau portable haut de gamme sublime, moi, ça me va.


----------



## JPTK (6 Janvier 2009)

*TU PARLES D'UN ÉVÉNEMENT LE MPB 17 !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











IL FOUT QUOI STEVE JOBS MIS À PART SE FAIRE POUSSER LES SEINS ??? 









*


----------



## Elren (6 Janvier 2009)

Apple store ouvert


----------



## badboyprod (6 Janvier 2009)

Le store est toujours fermé...


----------



## sebneb (6 Janvier 2009)

mmmm a dit:


> Le problème c'est que là il n'y a rien donc plus c'est un minimum



si moi je prendrai ilife car j'aime bien... mais dans ce genre d'évènement je m'attend à plus... maintenant la faute aux rumeurs... Si on avait rien entendu on aurait été super content de ces mises à jours...

Je suis sur que 90% des personnes ici auront ilife 09 et diront qu'il est TOP...

Déception oui mais ne vous inquiétez pas... des annonces Hardware arriveront (du moins je l'espère)


----------



## PA5CAL (6 Janvier 2009)

sf1989 a dit:


> arretez avec votre Mac Mini, on s'en tape les coconuts on the table!
> c'est une machine qu'on utilise plus que dans les casinos


C'est pas le casino chez moi !

C'est une gamme de Mac qui présente des avantages certains, et dont on attend depuis longtemps une mise-à-jour.


----------



## Iain (6 Janvier 2009)

Apple store back on...


----------



## sf1989 (6 Janvier 2009)

melaure a dit:


> Excellent début Phil !!!
> 
> Ca promet pour la suite ...
> 
> Il vaut mieux en effet ne plus faire de keynote et sortir juste les produits sur le store.



euh... c'est pas lui qui a donné l'impulsion de ce vide mec
ils l'ont envoyé lui justement parce qu'il n'y avait rien, tu peux pas le reprocher à Phil


----------



## Mac*Gyver (6 Janvier 2009)

benjamin a dit:


> J'ai ajouté un sondage.




Et il va faire un tabac 

j'aurais aimé pouvoir repondre sans le "rendez-nous Steve" (j'ai rien contre lui mais je suis pas certain que cela aurait ete different avec)


----------



## badboyprod (6 Janvier 2009)

pAS LE us


----------



## Elren (6 Janvier 2009)

Petite coquille : 


                                                                2.499,00 &#8364;                                                                                                    

                                            ou seulement 2.499,00 &#8364; par mois           
^^


----------



## Loufute (6 Janvier 2009)

Rah... Je pensais que "la dernière MacWorld" aurait une surprise cachée... Genre un événement autre, qui serait annoncé lors de la Keynote... Un truc grandiose et jamais paru avant...
Tant pis.. Pour une dernière Mac World, Apple était déjà à moitié absent.

Ok, les MàJ sont bien
Ok, Appel s'adresse encore plus à un public riche

Mais à part ça, ça reste 2 màj de programmes et un portable encore plus cher


----------



## Flash Gordon (6 Janvier 2009)

sf1989 a dit:


> arretez avec votre Mac Mini, on s'en tape les coconuts on the table!
> c'est une machine qu'on utilise plus que dans les casinos



tu m'dira ce qu'on en a à foutre du mbp 17"


----------



## benjamin (6 Janvier 2009)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> *
> IL FOUT QUOI STEVE JOBS MIS À PART SE FAIRE POUSSER LES SEINS ???
> 
> 
> ...



Merde, faut que je réactive les coups de boule.  



Elren a dit:


> Apple store ouvert



Ah.



badboyprod a dit:


> Le store est toujours fermé...



Bon. 



Foguenne a dit:


> Une super mise à jour de soft qui était déjà très sympa.
> Un nouveau portable haut de gamme sublime, moi, ça me va.



Spèce de grand bourgeois belgo-luxembourgeois. Nous, en France, on n'a pas les moyens.


----------



## figaro (6 Janvier 2009)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> *TU PARLES D'UN ÉVÉNEMENT LE MPB 17 !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c'est ce qu'on appel exprimer son mécontentement


----------



## lord danone (6 Janvier 2009)

Il est possible comme à une keynote l'année dernière (je me souviens plus laquelle) que les imacs et mac mini aient été mis à jour discrètement sur l'apple store... A voir dans une petite demi-heure.

edit: perdu


----------



## sf1989 (6 Janvier 2009)

PA5CAL a dit:


> C'est pas le casino chez moi !
> 
> C'est une gamme de Mac qui présente des avantages certains, et dont on attend depuis longtemps une mise-à-jour.



c'était pour rigoler un peu 
je sais bien que c'est une belle machine!


----------



## G.rom (6 Janvier 2009)

sf1989 a dit:


> arretez avec votre Mac Mini, on s'en tape les coconuts on the table!
> c'est une machine qu'on utilise plus que dans les casinos


Tu les as trouvé tes coconuts?


----------



## iLee (6 Janvier 2009)

Bon... Je suis étonné qu'il n'y ai pas plus de nouveautés hardware.. J'imagine maintenant que les iMac ou Mac mini vont être mis à jour sans annonces.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2009)

Bien pour iwork mais le reste...

Et le macmini et l'imac alors ?


----------



## RaëL (6 Janvier 2009)

Allez, je m'en vais me réconforter en mettant à jour mes chansons en drm free....


----------



## mmmm (6 Janvier 2009)

Foguenne a dit:


> Si pour toi une keynote utilise c'est une keynote ou Apple sort exactement ce que tu attendais alors oui, elle inutile.
> 
> Une super mise à jour de soft qui était déjà très sympa.
> Un nouveau portable haut de gamme sublime, moi, ça me va.



Et il insiste le bougre


----------



## Zed-K (6 Janvier 2009)

En musique de fin moi j'aurais bien vu "Noooon, noooon, rien n'a changé....."


----------



## estcethomas (6 Janvier 2009)

le store est ouvert!!!
chouette je vais pouvoir profiter de toutes ces nouveautés mais par laquelle commencée?

quoi déjà fini que ça?


----------



## wydad91 (6 Janvier 2009)

j'attendais beaucoup de cette keynote mais je dois avouer que je suis tres deçu notamment concernant le macmini, un nouveau macmini avec une configuration actuelle aurait permis de retourner sur un écran mat avec un systeme apple et pour pas trop chere.


----------



## Iain (6 Janvier 2009)

Bon ce qui fait chier c'est que je veux juste GarageBand 09.


----------



## sf1989 (6 Janvier 2009)

G.rom a dit:


> Tu les as trouvé tes coconuts?



haha oué elles étaient au cul de ta mère :rateau:


----------



## Foguenne (6 Janvier 2009)

mmmm a dit:


> Le problème c'est que là il n'y a rien donc plus c'est un minimum



À bon, un nouveau MacBook 17' super puissant et avec une autonomie énorme ce n'est rien ?
Deux suites de logiciel mis à jour ce n'est rien ?
La fin des DRM ce n'est rien ?

et bien, je ne sais ce qu'il te faut.

Rien que pour la nouvelle version d'iWork je suis ravi. (je bosse tous les jours avec Keynote et Pages.


----------



## Iteck (6 Janvier 2009)

Wahouuu, ça c'était de la Keynote !!!
Franchement, là, ils ont abusés !


----------



## figaro (6 Janvier 2009)

lord danone a dit:


> Il est possible comme à une keynote l'année dernière (je me souviens plus laquelle) que les imacs et mac mini aient été mis à jour discrètement sur l'apple store... A voir dans une petite demi-heure.
> 
> edit: perdu



tant qu'il y a de la vie il y a de l'espoir mais à ce moment là je doute que les mini soit tout en alu


----------



## Iain (6 Janvier 2009)

Il sort quand le iLife 09 déjà ?


----------



## julien.m (6 Janvier 2009)

1080 &#8364; pour passer du 4iga au 8giga !!!!


----------



## Albook (6 Janvier 2009)

Vraiment très déçu  
Complètement inutile des keynotes de ce type 
Je comprends que Steve ne veuille plus en faire 

Nous voulons du super matériel performant :
plus puissants et efficaces que les pc    
Un Super mac Mini facilement transportables 
Un super iMac avec des quad et la possibilité d'utiliser le Gpu :love:
pour les traitements d'images et vidéo


----------



## -oldmac- (6 Janvier 2009)

Ouais c'est vrais les iMac et Mini peuve être mis à jour sur le store sans keynote, mais je suis pas sur que ce sois la meilleure solution comme il y a quelques années avec les iBook G4


----------



## julien.m (6 Janvier 2009)

810&#8364; pour avoir le SSD 256 giga !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2009)

Flash Gordon a dit:


> tu m'dira ce qu'on en a à foutre du mbp 17"



Tout à fait raison , un mbp 17" c'est une machine surpuissante transportable et à un prix exorbitant..


----------



## fidicen (6 Janvier 2009)

le communautarisme par le partage de ilife 09' avec deux autres potes, ça marche?


----------



## sf1989 (6 Janvier 2009)

julien.m a dit:


> 1080  pour passer du 4iga au 8giga !!!!



de quoi tu parles??


----------



## gautik94 (6 Janvier 2009)

quelle **** j'espérais que phil Schiller nous sortirais le grand jeu our nous épater un bon coup... mais non ...


----------



## figaro (6 Janvier 2009)

Foguenne a dit:


> À bon, un nouveau MacBook 17' super puissant et avec une autonomie énorme ce n'est rien ?
> Deux suites de logiciel mis à jour ce n'est rien ?
> La fin des DRM ce n'est rien ?
> 
> ...



+1 moi je suis entièrement satisfait (même si iWork 08 continuera à me suffir !).

Cependant j'avoue avoir voulu en voir un peu sur Snow Leopard c'est ma seule déception !


----------



## Foguenne (6 Janvier 2009)

benjamin a dit:


> Spèce de grand bourgeois belgo-luxembourgeois. Nous, en France, on n'a pas les moyens.



Je ne pense même pas changer mon MacBook pro 17' cette fois-ci. 
Il n'empêche que je trouve ce nouveau 17' sublime.


----------



## baba123 (6 Janvier 2009)

c est comme tu dit mmmm ce n est rien il a rien eu hihihihihihihihihihihihiihihihihihihihihihi

un portable de 17 mais pas capable de changer la batterie alors pas vraiment fort 

mais elle dur 3 fois plus long alors apres 5 ans quand je le vend dois dire bien il est beau mais la betterie est fini  hihihihi vivrer apple est c est connerie hihihihihiihihihihihihihi


----------



## an3k (6 Janvier 2009)

Ahahahaha ! je repensais juste à la rumeur sur l'iphone nano !


----------



## esyoner (6 Janvier 2009)

BON POUR CEUX QUI N'ONT PAS LUS MES ANNONCES , JE SUIS D'ACCORD C'EST POURRIS ET FAUDRAS SE CONTENTER DU "MACBOOK WHEEL" 

http://www.stanetdam.com/apple-exclusif-le-macbook-wheel/

PERSO JE N'AIME PAS DU TOUS !!!!!!


----------



## Lullaby382 (6 Janvier 2009)

lord danone a dit:


> Il est possible comme à une keynote l'année dernière (je me souviens plus laquelle) que les imacs et mac mini aient été mis à jour discrètement sur l'apple store... A voir dans une petite demi-heure.
> 
> edit: perdu




XD, Tu me remettais de bonne humeur, et en te citant je vois ton edit... Doublement dégoutée XD


----------



## mmmm (6 Janvier 2009)

Foguenne a dit:


> À bon, un nouveau MacBook 17' super puissant et avec une autonomie énorme ce n'est rien ?
> Deux suites de logiciel mis à jour ce n'est rien ?
> La fin des DRM ce n'est rien ?
> 
> ...



Un "portable" 17 N'importe quoi
Un iMac 24 là je comprend

Je te rappelle que les drm c'est pas free


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2009)

4704 pour le mbp 17" plus le ssd , les 8go de ram et la dalle antireflet :rateau:


----------



## benjamin (6 Janvier 2009)

baba123 a dit:


> mais elle dur 3 fois plus long alors apres 5 ans quand je le vend dois dire bien il est beau mais la betterie est fini  hihihihi vivrer apple est c est connerie hihihihihiihihihihihihihi



C'est un peu pareil, batterie remplaçable ou pas.


----------



## figaro (6 Janvier 2009)

Foguenne a dit:


> Je ne pense même pas changer mon MacBook pro 17' cette fois-ci.
> Il n'empêche que je trouve ce nouveau 17' sublime.



Pfff tu dis ça mais attend de mariner quelques jours devant la pub du nouveau MBP et de flâner sur l'Apple store


----------



## Francisby (6 Janvier 2009)

A part faire couler de l'encre avant et après... un gros coup de com' rondement mené...:love:


----------



## Gallenza (6 Janvier 2009)

hihiihihi
Les Apple Fans doivent être au fond du trou....des logiciels en client lourd, proprios, payants, dont tout le monde se tappe, et un macbook pro 17" qu'ils auraient dû anoncer la dernière fois!!!
MDR comme on dit..
Steve revient, c'était mieux avant !!


----------



## skeet (6 Janvier 2009)

Comme beaucoup d'entre nous, je suis terriblement déçu par le peu d'annonce Hardware. Ni iMac, ni Mac mini :-(
A quoi bon faire un Keynote de la sorte ? Pas à grand chose...
Et du côté d'iTunes, même si je salue le passage à iTunes plus (DRM free) du catalogue, je regrette qu'Apple abandonne sa grille tarifaire unique à 0,99/morceau.
Les Majors ont gagnées :-( Et nous perdu, par la même...


----------



## michaelprovence (6 Janvier 2009)

Plus nul tu meurs !!

2800 Euros pour un ordi sans lecteur bluray ben il sert à quoi le super écran à voir des DVD ??? 

Heureusement c'est la dernière keynote tellement c'est nul.

Steve Jobs tu as bien fais de te barrer de cette merde !!! iwork on line me font marrer google fait la même chose gratos et 10X mieux


----------



## Loufute (6 Janvier 2009)

benjamin a dit:


> Spèce de grand bourgeois belgo-luxembourgeois. Nous, en France, on n'a pas les moyens.



Je te rassure, je suis belge, province du luxembourg, juste à côté de la frontière luxembourgeoise, et, non, je n'en ai pas les moyens


----------



## Macuserman (6 Janvier 2009)

Pas grand chose c'est vrai&#8230;
Mais je pense que faut arrêter de lancer des rumeurs souvent à la con et on ne sera pas déçus.

Même si c'est pauvre en nouveauté, il faut vraiment croire que ce sera en courant d'année que le neuf va arriver!


----------



## fidicen (6 Janvier 2009)

@figaro
Cependant j'avoue avoir voulu en voir un peu sur Snow Leopard c'est ma seule déception !

+1, surtout que s'il y avait un truc à annoncer en grande pompe cette année, c'est bien SL, face à windows7...


----------



## ficelle (6 Janvier 2009)

Voilà, Apple est débarrassé des keynote, vive les "special event"...  il y en aura forcement un d'ici la fin du mois pour la gamme desktop et un autre avant la fin mars pour l'iPhone et Snow Leopard...

la dernière fois que SJ avait laissé PS conduire une Keynote, c'était à Paris en 2000, et la seule nouveauté était un ibook vert pomme...


----------



## DarkDhalia (6 Janvier 2009)

bon et bah ça se confirme. ça fait quelques keynotes qu'Apple me décoit, mais là on a touché le fond, Apple ne me fait même plus rêver 

quel intérêt d'une telle keynote si c'est pour faire 75% de logiciel, et pas mettre à jour des ordinateurs qui en ont grandement besoin... 

J'espère que ça aura au moins servi de leçon aux mecs qui s'enflamment en lancant des rumeurs à la con. ça commence à bien faire cet ahurissant brouhaha autour d'une marque qui capitalise sur ses acquis.


----------



## Foguenne (6 Janvier 2009)

figaro a dit:


> Pfff tu dis ça mais attend de mariner quelques jours devant la pub du nouveau MBP et de flâner sur l'Apple store



héhé, je vais m'interdire la visite de la page du MacBook Pro 17'.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2009)

Il est magnifique le 17" avec la dalle anti-reflet a mon gout


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (6 Janvier 2009)

pffff, j'aurais du reviser au lieu de suivre cette keynote de MAYRDE -_-


----------



## Ekiike (6 Janvier 2009)

julien.m a dit:


> 1080  pour passer du 4iga au 8giga !!!!



Chez Apple, la mémoire est plaquée or ...
:bebe:


----------



## hugues (6 Janvier 2009)

iWork en téléchargement, c'est ici http://www.apple.com/iwork/download-trial/


----------



## baba123 (6 Janvier 2009)

cest nul nul et nul nul nul nul nul nul nul 

vraiment rien a faire de apple est c est annonce a la con 


vivre les msi avec osx a la tu parle en plus pas chere hihihihihihihi et la batterie ce change ......


nul nul nul


----------



## Bonjour, je suis Mac. (6 Janvier 2009)

Eh ben ils font bien d'arrêter le MacWorld... Vraiment plus que déçu ! l'arrivée des nouveaux Macbook était plus spectaculaire !!!!!!

Tout ça pour un MBP 17"... sur le design des MB et MBP existant... bravo !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2009)

puree qu'est ce qu'il est beau le mac mini, le nouvel imac aussi

ils doivent tous etre en train de pleurer dans les chaumieres les redacteurs des macbidouille, mac plus et tous les sites de news qui y croyaient comme au pere noel 


pour ma part je savais que l'imac changerait pas, le nouvel imac n'est pas si vieux que ca 

ils vont pas s'amuser a sortir un nouveau modele, il faut le temps de rentabiliser les cout de developpement du imac avec cette dalle...

bon les marges sont confortables mais quand meme, ca n'aurait pas ete judicieux de sortir un nouveau modele si vite

la grosse deception c'est le mac mini


----------



## ForTheFun (6 Janvier 2009)

Ce que je retiendrai de cette last keynote :

iLife09 : merci pour iphoto et imovie, par contre garageband rien de bien nouveau au premier abord si ce n'est une pompe à fric de plus (je sais je suis dure mais les logiciels en kit pas mon truc !)

iWork 09 : rien à redire que du bonheur.

Le macbook pro 17" : de mon point de vue ne m'intéresse pas car je cherche un portable et pas un transportable même s'il est fin, il est trop large/profond et lourd. Un jour je remplacerai mon powerbook 12" par le nouveau macbook je pense :rateau:

Sinon la carte bleu était à côté de moi mais restera dans le portefeuille car je voulais acheter un futur new macmini mais non c'est pas encore pour aujourd'hui. Alors Steve si jamis tu passe par ici, sache qu'il y a plein de petits frenchies qui voudraient un macmini booster au chipset Nvidia 

Sinon merci à macgénération pour leur live.


----------



## bensouze31 (6 Janvier 2009)

Cette keynote m'a plutot déçu. Pas de nouveauté sur l'iphone à part la possibilité d'utiliser itunes music par 3G, le nouveeau macbook pro est hors de prix et la nouvelle gamme de logiciel iWork et iLifen'a pas grand intérets.


----------



## fidicen (6 Janvier 2009)

> pffff, j'aurais du reviser au lieu de suivre cette keynote de MAYRDE -_-


pareil!!


----------



## figaro (6 Janvier 2009)

Lullaby382 a dit:


> XD, Tu me remettais de bonne humeur, et en te citant je vois ton edit... Doublement dégoutée XD



Merci j'ai bien rigolé 

Oups je parlais du macbook wheel


----------



## estcethomas (6 Janvier 2009)

bon il faut quand même relativisé ils ont mis à jour deux suites de logiciels, sortit un nouveau MBP avec une autonomie record c'est pas rien quand même!

la plupart des desceptions sont au niveau hardware... Bon on pouvait en espérer plus, et d'ailleurs j'en espérai plus mais on ne peut quand même pas dire qu'ils ont rien fait!

j'espère juste que d'ici septembre-octobre ils auront passé le clavier retroéclairé sur le macbook unibody d'entrée de gamme! et oui je ne pense qu'à ma gueule!


----------



## cookie (6 Janvier 2009)

Les Keynotes sont très clairement de moins en moins intéressantes.
Pour des nouveautés pareilles, un simple communiqué de presse aurait pu faire l'affaire.

C'est je pense un petit-peux dangereux de la part d'Apple de faire monter la sauce comme ça pour rien. C'est le meilleur moyen de faire chuter leur action et de se mettre à dos les fan de a pomme.

Vraiment, vraiment très déçu !!


----------



## figaro (6 Janvier 2009)

Foguenne a dit:


> héhé, je vais m'interdire la visite de la page du MacBook Pro 17'.



 patience, patience 

Au fait bravo pour le sondage : Sympa, sans plus. Heureusement que ça a fini avant Plus Belle la vie   

Bon je vous laisse je dois filer devant France télévision


----------



## Foguenne (6 Janvier 2009)

mmmm a dit:


> Je te rappelle que les drm c'est pas free



J'ai énormément de morceaux achetés sur iTunes avec DRM, je ne vais pas payer pour OT les DRM par contre je suis content que sur les prochains morceaux, il n'y ai plus de DRM


----------



## properso (6 Janvier 2009)

sanction immédiate

la bouse vient de passer au rouge pour apple alors qu'elle était à +2% au début de la keynote... (et c'est pas fini !!!)


----------



## shimrode (6 Janvier 2009)

Aucun intérêt, effectivement.

Enfin si Apple fait un special event a chaque fois qu'elle change un truc sur une machine on a pas fini.

C'est bien jolie tout ca, mais des machines qui sont upgrader une fois l'an (et encore) ca fait tache quand on se rapproche toujours plus d'un hardware "Pc".

Niveau logiciel, pas un mot sur SL bon on se ferras une raison.

Un peu chiant en fait de pas savoir a quoi va ressembler le matos. J'ai besoin d'acheter une machine de bureau je fais quoi? J'attend sans savoir ou je prend un truc ailleurs.

Il y'avais une news aujourd'hui ce qu'il y allais être annoncé aujourd'hui. A sa lecture, j'étais dis ca va rasoir si c'est ca. Bah ce fut pire que rasoir.


----------



## Lamar (6 Janvier 2009)

Je n'attendais rien de particulier de la keynote, donc je ne suis pas déçu. Je trouve les annonces sympa (iwork en partage, c'est pas mal et je m'en fous de ce que fais google, moi j'utilise pages et keynote), la batterie du mbp c'est le futur (8 heures d'autonomie, c'est pas mal), la fin des drm et les tarifs modulés ça peut être bien et ilife 09, ben c'est la nouvelle version d'iLife, normal en début d'année). Sympa aussi le pack iLife, iWork et Leopard, j'espère qu'il sera dispo avec Snow Leopard, ça pourrait m'intéresser.
J'attends de voir la video pour comparer le charisme de Steve à la prestation de Phil.


----------



## misterzoop (6 Janvier 2009)

Si j'achete mon MBP demain, est-ce que j'ai le droit a ilife 09 ???


----------



## baba123 (6 Janvier 2009)

mmmmmm


il y a logiciel pour enlever ca les drm google est ton ami


----------



## mac_gyver (6 Janvier 2009)

Heureusement qu'il y a du neuf dans iWork. Je me suis un peu ennuyé. Ce sera ma prochaine acquisition 
Sinon, je m'attendais à quelques mots sur Snow Leopard, mais bon, ... tant pis, on en saura plus bientôt de toute façon


----------



## Gauthier (6 Janvier 2009)

Même pas un mot ou un avant goût de SL... :hein:


----------



## figaro (6 Janvier 2009)

Je vous trouve super dur ! Franchement ils ont remis à jour leurs deux suites logiciels, le laptop des professionnels, un nouveau service pro (iwork.com), je ne suis pas développeur, loin de là, mais j'imagine que ça prend du temps !

De plus en lisant l'article de MacGénération sur Macworld vu de l'intérieur, eh bien, si j'étais acheteur potentiel d'iMac ou de Macmini je l'achèterai tout de suite..... ou bien je serais content qu'ils ne me livrent pas un produit inachevé, bourré de défauts de fabrication !

edit : j'oubliais les négociation avec les label pour supprimer les DRM et vendre certains titres moins cher (bon ok d'autres plus cher )


----------



## Loufute (6 Janvier 2009)

Mouhahahaha ! 
Le macbook seulement 2.499&#8364; par mois ! En combien de mois ? 

http://www.pibody.be/images/macbookpro17p.jpg


----------



## micka100 (6 Janvier 2009)

en un mot: N-U-L-L-I-S-S-I-M-E !!!!


----------



## michaelprovence (6 Janvier 2009)

Rien à carrer d'iwork y'a la même chose sur google documents en mieux !!! 

D'ailleurs c'est promis à un sacré bide ça me rappele ichat personne ne l'utilise ça sert plus à rien.

je prefere attendre 6 mois et me payer un windows seven 17" vachement mieux équipé et 2 x moins cher avec esata, blu-ray et hmi. 

Quel bande de looser heureusement j'ai pas d'action de cette boite qui part en couille zauront pas mes euros !!!


----------



## JPTK (6 Janvier 2009)

baba123 a dit:


> cest nul nul et nul nul nul nul nul nul nul
> 
> vraiment rien a faire de apple est c est annonce a la con
> 
> ...




Nan mais va mourir toi et ton orthographe de télétubies, faudrait passer un permis de forums avant de venir polluer ces derniers parce que là déjà ton commentaire tout le monde s'en fout et en plus tu es une véritable pollution pour les yeux et l'esprit. :hein:


----------



## JPTK (6 Janvier 2009)

properso a dit:


> sanction immédiate
> 
> la bouse vient de passer au rouge pour apple alors qu'elle était à +2% au début de la keynote... (et c'est pas fini !!!)



De toute façon c'est le cas quoi qu'apple présente, alors les actionnaires ils peuvent tous crever ça nous fera des vacances


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2009)

Trop dégoûté, toujours pas nouveau MacMini.
Et je les fais switcher quand mes parents? Par ce qu'ils ne veulent pas acheter un iMac car ils ont déjà un écran récent (et je les comprend). Alors qu'un petit macmini d'entrée de gamme conviendrait parfaitement à leur besoin (et budget). Mais pas un modèle vieux de 2 ans, c'est trop l'arnaque le macmini actuellement.


----------



## supermoquette (6 Janvier 2009)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:


> pffff, j'aurais du reviser au lieu de suivre cette keynote de MAYRDE -_-



Bah quoi, un seul laptop présenté par le clone de Steve Balmer, c'est super nan ?


----------



## fairway (6 Janvier 2009)

bon et bien je pars deprimer dans mon coin.


----------



## ficelle (6 Janvier 2009)

Foguenne a dit:


> héhé, je vais m'interdire la visite de la page du MacBook Pro 17'.



resiste !!!


----------



## Ma6 (6 Janvier 2009)

hyper déçu de cette keynote
pas de nouveaux imac
pas de nouveaux mac mini
aucune précision sur ces 2 produits ...
j'espère qu'il vont quand même vite faire la mise à jours pour que je puisse acheter !


----------



## benjamin (6 Janvier 2009)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Nan mais va mourir toi et ton orthographe de télétubies, faudrait passer un permis de forums avant de venir polluer ces derniers parce que là déjà ton commentaire tout le monde s'en fout et en plus tu es une véritable pollution pour les yeux et l'esprit. :hein:



Riche idée, à intégrer dans ma liste de propositions pour assainir ces forums.


----------



## ericsem45 (6 Janvier 2009)

Je trouve que ces mises à jour successives d'Ilife et IWork sont une véritable pompe à fric ...
La version seule est abordable, mais si on cumule le coût des mises à jour annuelles, c'est une rente !
La prochaine MAJ  concernera Leopard Snow, à parier qu'elle sera également payante...
Les nouveautés sont séduisantes, mais elles s'accompagnent souvent de correction de bugs ou de jeunesse.
En attendant, toujours pas de changement du côté du carnet d'adresse, d'Ical. Pas d'intégration, ni d'évolutions pour faciliter la gestion de plusieurs Mac et Iphone le tout synchronisé avec MobileMe (gestion d'un carnet d'adresse par personne, le tout disponible sur toutes les machines synchronisées ensemble...). Pour le pratiquer au sein de la famille (bien équipée Mac !), on atteint très très vite les limites et les bugs !
Et puis au vu du prix des Mac, il est temps de rattrapé le retard qui se creuse avec les PC.
Fidèle, mais de plus en plus déçu.


----------



## jdiogon (6 Janvier 2009)

Ça craint un max quand même de pas avoir touché à l'iMac et/ou au Mac Mini.
J'ai besoin d'un desktop, ben je sais pas quoi faire.
Si je commande un iMac maintenant et qu'ils mettent à jour dans 2 mois je vais franchement avoir les glandes !!!


----------



## baba123 (6 Janvier 2009)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Nan mais va mourir toi et ton orthographe de télétubies, faudrait passer un permis de forums avant de venir polluer ces derniers parce que là déjà ton commentaire tout le monde s'en fout et en plus tu es une véritable pollution pour les yeux et l'esprit. :hein:



il est fru   hihihihihihihi car rien eux hihihihihih


----------



## supermoquette (6 Janvier 2009)

fairway a dit:


> bon et bien je pars deprimer dans mon coin.



Et nettoie avant de partir.


----------



## bapt076 (6 Janvier 2009)

Et sinon quelqu'un sait ce que ça donne pour le soit disant nouveau MSN qui doit être présenté ?


----------



## JPTK (6 Janvier 2009)

michaelprovence a dit:


> je prefere attendre 6 mois et me payer un windows seven 17" vachement mieux équipé et 2 x moins cher avec esata, blu-ray et hmi.



Ah mais hésite pas, et casse toi, on a tout à gagner à pas se traîner des boulets dans ton genre 


Ça y est je suis de mauvaise humeur merde... :rateau:


----------



## michaelprovence (6 Janvier 2009)

Concernant snow leopard ils vont l'annoncer 1 jour avant sa sortie comme cela les gens continueront d'acheter des macs avec leopard et ils pourront racker pour s'acheter snow leopard... Et pour pas trop énerver les derniers clients ils feront un don gratos à ceux qui ont acheté l'ordi 1 mois avant.


----------



## Iain (6 Janvier 2009)

Bon ben moi j'vais bouffer.


----------



## Foguenne (6 Janvier 2009)

michaelprovence a dit:


> Rien à carrer d'iwork y'a la même chose sur google documents en mieux !!!



arghhhhhh qu'est ce qu'il ne faut pas lire.   

Tu as déjà fait une présentation avec Keynote ? une mise en page avec Pages ?
J'en doute.
(J'utilise aussi la suite Google mais pour des trucs hyper basique.)

Bon, à part ça, je viens de commander iWork 09.


----------



## steevywonder (6 Janvier 2009)

312,29 &#8364; pour mettre a jour ma bibliothèque d'achats ... Faudrait ouvrir un fond international d'aide pour la mise a jour ... Personne a une CB qui traine et qu'il n'utilise pas parce que moi, perso, je suis pas fan du prix ...

Je suis également impressionné par la qualité des ''du'' produit présenté aujourd'hui ... 2400&#8364; pour un portable en configuration standard ... Moi je dis ''BRAVO"  

iLife me tente bien, surtout pour la géolocalisation, la reconnaissance des visages et les cours de guitare ... Oops, il est commandé ...


----------



## benjamin (6 Janvier 2009)

ericsem45 a dit:


> Je trouve que ces mises à jour successives d'Ilife et IWork sont une véritable pompe à fric ...
> La version seule est abordable, mais si on cumule le coût des mises à jour annuelles, c'est une rente !
> La prochaine MAJ  concernera Leopard Snow, à parier qu'elle sera également payante...
> Les nouveautés sont séduisantes, mais elles s'accompagnent souvent de correction de bugs ou de jeunesse.



En somme, il existerait une taxe Apple ?


----------



## supermoquette (6 Janvier 2009)

jdiogon a dit:


> Ça craint un max quand même de pas avoir touché à l'iMac et/ou au Mac Mini.
> J'ai besoin d'un desktop, ben je sais pas quoi faire.
> Si je commande un iMac maintenant et qu'ils mettent à jour dans 2 mois je vais franchement avoir les glandes !!!



Tu auras alors toujours les glandes, les actuels sont pas mal du tout.


----------



## estcethomas (6 Janvier 2009)

misterzoop a dit:


> Si j'achete mon MBP demain, est-ce que j'ai le droit a ilife 09 ???



oui de toute tu le prénommante!


----------



## DrFatalis (6 Janvier 2009)

michaelprovence a dit:


> Rien à carrer d'iwork y'a la même chose sur google documents en mieux !!!



Ben donne moi vite une adresse que je vois les présentations et les documents que tu produits avec ces outils merveilleux. 

Pour moi iwork est la meilleure solution pour des documents destinés à l'enseignement, c'est tout. Si tu veut le vérifier, c'est là: www.exobiologie.info.


----------



## JPTK (6 Janvier 2009)

De toute façon il me manquait 450  pour acheter un mini alors hein


----------



## benjamin (6 Janvier 2009)

[message de service]
 *Aux 23 qui ont voté pour le "Sympa, sans plus",
je rappelle que Plus Belle la vie démarre dans dix minutes.*
 [/message de service]


​


----------



## figaro (6 Janvier 2009)

michaelprovence a dit:


> Concernant snow leopard ils vont l'annoncer 1 jour avant sa sortie comme cela les gens continueront d'acheter des macs avec leopard et ils pourront racker pour s'acheter snow leopard... Et pour pas trop énerver les derniers clients ils feront un don gratos à ceux qui ont acheté l'ordi 1 mois avant.



Si tu as déjà acheté un des logiciels Apple tu as des coupons à l'intérieur à envoyer si un nouveau produit sort dans un période donnée après ton achat tu peux recevoir la nouvelle version gratuitement.

Je pense que c'est la même chose pour les mac.


----------



## jdiogon (6 Janvier 2009)

supermoquette a dit:


> Tu auras alors toujours les glandes, les actuels sont pas mal du tout.


Bah j'attendais les quad core voire les i7.
Mais bon vraisemblablement c'est pas non plus pour demain, et ça aurait peut-être été uniquement sur le haut de gamme (genre 24") et c'est pas trop ce que je peux me payer (je suis parti sur un 20" plutôt).
Donc moyennement de regret.
Mais sur le coup, déception, j'attendais beaucoup plus de cette keynote :'(


----------



## figaro (6 Janvier 2009)

benjamin a dit:


> [message de service]
> *Aux 23 qui ont voté pour le "Sympa, sans plus",
> je rappelle que Plus Belle la vie démarre dans dix minutes.*
> [/message de service]
> ...



j'avoue avoir choisi cette proposition parce que j'aime plus belle la vie .... j'aurai choisir le "j'achète tout de suite !" sinon


----------



## Pifou80 (6 Janvier 2009)

benjamin a dit:


> [message de service]
> *Aux 23 qui ont voté pour le "Sympa, sans plus",
> je rappelle que Plus Belle la vie démarre dans dix minutes.*
> [/message de service]
> ...



love ^^


----------



## JPTK (6 Janvier 2009)

Je reprends une chimay bleue puisque c'est ça, c'est ce qui était prévu si il y avait un nouveau mac mini, je fais comme si j'avais rien vu


----------



## LaurentR (6 Janvier 2009)

ericsem45 a dit:


> Je trouve que ces mises à jour successives d'Ilife et IWork sont une véritable pompe à fric ...
> La version seule est abordable, mais si on cumule le coût des mises à jour annuelles, c'est une rente !
> La prochaine MAJ  concernera Leopard Snow, à parier qu'elle sera également payante...



Je ne trouve de que le prix demandé soit excessif. Le prix de certaines "Mises à jour" dépasse largement le prix demandé pour ILife et IWork et comme on achète des produits complets, je suppose que l'on peut toujours récupérer une partie de sa mise en revendant l'ancienne version, non ?


----------



## macinside (6 Janvier 2009)

J'aime bien les gens qui sont deçu ... Ils ont toujours pas compris que rien ne leurs est dû ! Donc aucune raison d'être deçu 
Mon ilife 2009 sera commder demain matin


----------



## JPTK (6 Janvier 2009)

N'empêche que le pouvoir d'HA du service hospitalier belge a l'air de bien se porter, mais que fait Sarkozy bon sang ??


----------



## JPTK (6 Janvier 2009)

macinside a dit:


> J'aime bien les gens qui sont deçu ...



Attends j'ai pas 1 million d'actions apple pour m'entendre dire ce genre de truc, mairde quoi


----------



## estcethomas (6 Janvier 2009)

michaelprovence a dit:


> Rien à carrer d'iwork y'a la même chose sur google documents en mieux !!!
> 
> D'ailleurs c'est promis à un sacré bide ça me rappele ichat personne ne l'utilise ça sert plus à rien.
> 
> ...



la blague.... google c'est mieux! 

moi j'utilises ichat et je ne parles pas tout seul je te rassure donc je ne suis pas le seul!

je te conseils un bon windows une bonne crise de nerf et puis on se revois dans un ans sur le forum de switch "oui je viens de craquer j'ai balancé mon ordi windows seven par la fenetre je vais ressortir mon ibook du placard mais je voudrai passer sur un mac mieux que me conseillez vous?:rateau::rateau::rateau:

looser deux mise à jour de suite et un portable géant par la taille et les capacités et t'appels ça des looser... dans l'histoire c'est toi le vainqueur le vaillant chevalier!


----------



## Agrippa II (6 Janvier 2009)

En même temps je vois pas pourquoi meugler sur les Imacs ils sont très bien 
Les suites Ilfe et Iwork me plaisent bien


----------



## tonio08 (6 Janvier 2009)

normalement le port est gratuit à l'achat d'ilife ou iwork lors de leur sortie non?
l'année dernière c'était comme ça et là non.


----------



## pftlyon (6 Janvier 2009)

Bonsoir,

 Je suis plutôt déçu par la keynote mais d'un autre côté, je pense qu' à partir de maintenant Apple va cesser ces grands shows (retrait d'apple expo, maintenant de macworld..). Peut-être faire moins de nombreuses annonces lors de ces shows programmé longtemps à l'avance et plus ponctuellement lors de special event surprises.

Mais tout de même : rien sur snow Leopard censé sortir ce premier trimestre 2009
rien concernant le mac mini
... pas de mise à jour du soft de l'iphone ni d'iphone nano (a quoi vont servir les housses mises en vente sur certains sites???)

Bref, de quoi occuper certains mardi de cet hiver...

En revanche les mises à jour d'iLife sont sympas (et apportent pas mal dans un usage familial ou quotidien) mais ça fait cher la mise à jour. Même chose pour iwork!

en résumé, mieux vaut attendre quelques semaines pour certainement voir les vraies nouveautés de cet hiver...


----------



## Foguenne (6 Janvier 2009)

tonio08 a dit:


> normalement le port est gratuit à l'achat d'ilife ou iwork lors de leur sortie non?
> l'année dernière c'était comme ça et là non.



Oui, habituellement c'est gratuit.
Il n'y a décidément pas de petit profit. (8 en Belgique.)


----------



## papalou (6 Janvier 2009)

Il est quand même cool, je trouve, ce nouveau Mac-Mini... Mettre un écran intégré, il fallait y penser ! Il n'y avait qu'Apple pour oser un truc comme ça. Et l'onduleur intégré avec autonomie de 8 heures ? Personne n'y avait pensé avant ! Par contre, il devient quand même cher avec toutes ces options, c'est un peu dommage...


----------



## supermoquette (6 Janvier 2009)

tonio08 a dit:


> normalement le port est gratuit à l'achat d'ilife ou iwork lors de leur sortie non?
> l'année dernière c'était comme ça et là non.



firewire ou usb ?


----------



## Iain (6 Janvier 2009)

Bon ben je vais commander iLife...Mais il va sortir quand ? Je vois qu'il est qu'en precommande.


----------



## rachmede (6 Janvier 2009)

papalou a dit:


> Il est quand même cool, je trouve, ce nouveau Mac-Mini... Mettre un écran intégré, il fallait y penser ! Il n'y avait qu'Apple pour oser un truc comme ça. Et l'onduleur intégré avec autonomie de 8 heures ? Personne n'y avait pensé avant ! Par contre, il devient quand même cher avec toutes ces options, c'est un peu dommage...



Quel nouveau macmini ?


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (6 Janvier 2009)

Incroyable, c'est une honte! Comment peuvent ils avoir l'arrogance de passer sur processeur PPC et laisser leurs gammes sans màj pendant des mois!! J'étais persuadé que les MacPro et MacMini au minimum seraient updaté, c'est une honte! Pour la première fois je pense qu'Apple aurait mieux fait de rester au PPC, le ridicule lui aurait été épargné. 
Ben voilà, mac user depuis toujours, je viens de me commander un PC portable Alienware, je ne peux pas le croire...
Allez séchons nos larme, on peut se dire qu'au moins Apple propose une exclusivité: les seules lecteurs combo du marché.


----------



## tirhum (6 Janvier 2009)

benjamin a dit:


> [message de service]
> *Aux 23 qui ont voté pour le "Sympa, sans plus",
> je rappelle que Plus Belle la vie démarre dans dix minutes.*
> [/message de service]
> ...


 



macinside a dit:


> J'aime bien les gens qui sont deçu ... Ils ont toujours pas compris que rien ne leurs est dû ! Donc aucune raison d'être deçu
> Mon ilife 2009 sera commder demain matin


Comment vous faîtes, pour vous acheter des...  des "trucs" sans arrêt ?!...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2009)

papalou a dit:


> Il est quand même cool, je trouve, ce nouveau Mac-Mini... Mettre un écran intégré, il fallait y penser ! Il n'y avait qu'Apple pour oser un truc comme ça. Et l'onduleur intégré avec autonomie de 8 heures ? Personne n'y avait pensé avant ! Par contre, il devient quand même cher avec toutes ces options, c'est un peu dommage...


 
Tu débarques de quel planète ?


----------



## Flash Gordon (6 Janvier 2009)

dagoncristal a dit:


> Tu débarques de quel planète ?



Il me semble que c'est de l'humour...


----------



## michaelprovence (6 Janvier 2009)

ouai ok je suis tellement énervé que j'en devient extreme mais bon

un portable à 2500 euros avec un lecteur de dvd franchement moi je regarde l'intérieur du pc par la coque en alu je m'en fiche !!

Si apple veux devenir le cartier ou le montblanc des ordinateurs je pourrais pas suivre et je ferais un switch sur Windows 7 qui est pas si nul que ça !! 

c'est bien beau de cracher sur windows mais au moins ça s'adresse au peuple par à l'élite avec des prix de ouf...


----------



## benjamin (6 Janvier 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Comment vous faîtes, pour vous acheter des...  des "trucs" sans arrêt ?!...



D'un côté, un talentueux dessinateur, de l'autre, un trafiquant de tapis de souris capable de trouver 79 euros dans son budget.
Triste vie.


----------



## EgonShift (6 Janvier 2009)

papalou a dit:


> Il est quand même cool, je trouve, ce nouveau Mac-Mini... Mettre un écran intégré, il fallait y penser ! Il n'y avait qu'Apple pour oser un truc comme ça. Et l'onduleur intégré avec autonomie de 8 heures ? Personne n'y avait pensé avant ! Par contre, il devient quand même cher avec toutes ces options, c'est un peu dommage...



Ah bon, moi qui croyais que c'était le dernier iMac.

En tout cas pas mal la keynote. Surtout la reconnaissance faciale et la géolocalisation sur le nouvel iPhone nano.

Sinon MacGé, il va peut être falloir tirer les enseignements de cet event et lister tous les sites qui ont raconté de la merde pendant un mois histoire de ne plus vous sourcer là bas la prochaine fois et nous épargner quelques news inutiles.


----------



## supermoquette (6 Janvier 2009)

michaelprovence a dit:


> ouai ok je suis tellement énervé que j'en devient extreme mais bon
> 
> un portable à 2500 euros avec un lecteur de dvd franchement moi je regarde l'intérieur du pc par la coque en alu je m'en fiche !!
> 
> ...


phhhtuuuuu


----------



## JPTK (6 Janvier 2009)

Flash Gordon a dit:


> Il me semble que c'est de l'humour...




Y a des boulets ici en effet


----------



## tirhum (6 Janvier 2009)

benjamin a dit:


> D'un côté, un talentueux dessinateur, de l'autre, un trafiquant de tapis de souris capable de trouver 79 euros dans son budget.
> Triste vie.


Ah oui, mais j'ai des personnes à charge, moi; je ne concours pas pour être le célibataire le plus beau de France (et de Navarre ?!) !... 
En fait le seul "truc" que je voudrais me payer, c'est Tiger...
Je me sens limité sur certaines choses pour bosser... 
Mais pour l'instant...


----------



## Zed-K (6 Janvier 2009)

EgonShift a dit:


> Sinon MacGé, il va peut être falloir tirer les enseignements de cet event et lister tous les sites qui ont raconté de la merde pendant un mois histoire de ne plus vous sourcer là bas la prochaine fois et nous épargner quelques news inutiles.


J'arrive pas à trouver les archives des news, il y en a eu une la semaine dernière d'un analyste (un mec payé pour rapporter des rumeurs lues sur le net en gros), je me souviens plus de tout ce qu'il "prévoyait", mais il me semble bien qu'il était (sans grosse surprise) complètement à côté de la plaque (de verglas, c'est de saison )


----------



## macinside (6 Janvier 2009)

benjamin a dit:


> D'un côté, un talentueux dessinateur, de l'autre, un trafiquant de tapis de souris capable de trouver 79 euros dans son budget.
> Triste vie.



tu sais que j'en ai encore des tapis ?  et puis qui a dit j'allais payer mon "commercial sample"


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2009)

j'aime beaucoup l'option payante pour le filtre anti reflet car soit disant faut demonter l'ecran pour le mettre :love:


----------



## misterbrown (6 Janvier 2009)

*Enfin 8 giga officiellement supporté sur un portable mac.

8Go 1066MHz DDR3 SDRAM - 2X4Go                         [+ 1.080,00 ]* 


super.......


----------



## SUiiT_ (6 Janvier 2009)

Que pensez-vous, à première vue d'*iLife* et *iWork 09'* ?
Mon avis : De très bonnes nouveautés pour ces nouvelles versions. Séduit...












Bonne soirée à tous.
Et, avec du retard, bonne année 2009.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (6 Janvier 2009)

J'aimerais savoir si Apple a introduit un correcteur de grammaire, d'orthographe ainsi qu'un dictionnaire des synonymes dans iWork 09 ? Actuellement, c'est un peu léger pour mon usage (ou inexistant)...

Les autres nouveautés présentées pour iLife 09 ne n'intéressent pas du tout, j'utilise peu iLife 08 (juste iPhoto). Celles d'iWorks 09 un peu plus notamment le mode plein écran de Pages.


----------



## Zed-K (6 Janvier 2009)

misterbrown a dit:


> *Enfin 8 giga officiellement supporté sur un portable mac.
> 
> 8Go 1066MHz DDR3 SDRAM - 2X4Go                         [+ 1.080,00 ]*
> 
> ...


Euh, par contre y'a quelque chose que je pige pas trop.
Si Leopard semble bien être 64 bits, cette page : http://www.apple.com/macosx/technology/64bit.html semble sous-entendre que ça ne concerne que les Xeon des Mac Pro et Xserve.
Parc'que 8Go de RAM, si Leopard tourne en 32 bits, ça n'a pas gros intérêt ^^;
Je penche plus pour une erreur de ma part, je vois mal Apple faire ce genre de boulette tout de même.
http://www.apple.com/macosx/technology/64bit.html


----------



## JPTK (6 Janvier 2009)

je vais de ce pas m'acheter un pc avec windoz 7


----------



## Fabricius (6 Janvier 2009)

badboyprod a dit:


> Amis de la prédiction Bonsoir = )
> Bon j'annonce ce que j'ai vu dans mon chocolat du matin, pour ce soir :
> 
>  iPhone nano uniquement dispo aux US et UK. (en one more thing)
> ...



Moi j'adore le " Nouveau MacMini -> Ca c'est plus que sur"

Et finalement même pas l'ombre d'un Mini :-D

Fabricius


----------



## Ekiike (6 Janvier 2009)

La foule est en colère   

On va tout cramer


----------



## pierre-auvergne (6 Janvier 2009)

Ce qui est sympa, c'est le nouvel IWeb 09, avec le FTP intégré ! 

Edit. ça draine combien de nouveaux, un soir de Keynote ?

Sinon, le reste est sympa. Pour ceux qui sont pas contents, allez-y, proposez, on vous écoute. /D


----------



## -oldmac- (6 Janvier 2009)

*Cher Monsieur Apple, il faut se réveiller, les gens veulent de nouveau Mac Mini et iMac 

Dear Apple Man, wake-up ! (from sleep ), people need new Mac Mini and iMac*

Sinon petite comparaison personelle :

Mac Mini Intel vs PC (beurk) à 500

1.83 Ghz Intel Core 2 Duo (processeur abandonnée -> vielle architecture)
1 Go de Mémoire (le standarte est depuis l'année dernière à 2 Go)
Intel GMA 950 avec 64 Mo de Ram Partagée  :mouais: (Je connais pas c'est trot antique, c'est sur avec on vas pouvoir jouée à Crysis)
Disque-Dur 80 Go (Ce que j'avais y'a 6ans dans mon PC et encore le mien était un ... 7200 Tours)
et le tout puissant ... antique ... lecteur -----> COMBO (Avec vous pouvez ... nan pas gravé de DVD double couche ... non pas de DVD-RW ... non plus pas de DVD en faite ... mais vous pouvez graver des bon vieux CD --- perso n'importe quel PC est par défaut équipé d'un graveur DVD, c'est le strict minimum)

PC

2.2 Ghz Intel core 2 Duo avec 4 mo de cache
4 Go de mémoire DDR-2
ATI Readon HD 4850 512 Mo
640 Go de disque dur 7200 Tours
Windows Vista Home Premium


----------



## macinside (6 Janvier 2009)

misterbrown a dit:


> *Enfin 8 giga officiellement supporté sur un portable mac.
> 
> 8Go 1066MHz DDR3 SDRAM - 2X4Go                         [+ 1.080,00 ]*
> 
> ...



c'est le prix du marché


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2009)

Personnellement, le seul truc qui m'intéresse réellement dans cette nouvelle version d'iwork, et la possibilité de réaliser des bibliographies gérées par Endnote. 

Je vais attendre les retours.

Sinon, j'aime bien les boîtes...


----------



## baba123 (6 Janvier 2009)

moi je ne commande iwork etc etc

il est deja sur les newsgroups 


bye et bonne chance a vous


----------



## baba123 (6 Janvier 2009)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> je vais de ce pas m'acheter un pc avec windoz 7



windows 7 de la merde ca ,comme imac a prix tres fort, msi avec osx 10.5.6 mieux et vivre ton porte feuille


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2009)

Jean Le Cam est sain et sauf, il a été récupéré par Vincent Riou.
Je sais ça n'a rien à voir avec Apple, mais après l'immense déception de cette keynote, c'est la seule bonne nouvelle que j'ai trouvée.


----------



## fpoil (6 Janvier 2009)

Bon ben pas de mini, le vilain petit canard qu'apple aurait voulu ne pas avoir inventé....

Dommage, vraiment, c'est tellement le format idéal pour un média center discret (en taille et en bruit)

On va passer à autre chose et découvrir de nouveaux horizons en H


----------



## Duroc (6 Janvier 2009)

Imovie 09 m'interesse fortement, la pub est prometteuse : (extrait du site apple) 
*



			Nouveaux titres, effets et transitions
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...

*


> Apportez la touche finale à votre film en l'agrémentant de nouveaux titres, transitions et effets vidéo. iMovie '09 propose 18 nouveaux titres animés que vous pouvez prévisualiser en un clin d'il à l'aide du Navigateur de titres. Sélectionnez un titre et faites-le glisser vers un plan de votre vidéo. Ou déposez-le à un endroit sans séquence vidéo pour ouvrir une nouvelle Palette de prévisualisation dotée de magnifiques arrière-plans animés. Choisissez un arrière-plan et votre titre apparaît instantanément en surimposition.
> iMovie '09 intègre également huit nouvelles transitions que vous pouvez afficher dans la Palette de prévisualisation. Sélectionnez la transition idéale et appliquez-la instantanément à votre film, d'un simple clic.
> Pour modifier l'apparence de votre film, choisissez parmi 19 nouveaux effets vidéo applicables d'un simple clic, notamment Film rétro, Rêve, Science-fiction et Dessin animé.
> Des options de ralentissement ou d'accélération de l'image permettent d'apporter une touche comique ou dramatique à votre film. Il suffit de déplacer quelques curseurs dans iMovie '09. Déplacez un curseur pour régler la vitesse de lecture d'un plan. Ou inversez le sens de lecture d'un simple clic. Toutes vos modifications sont appliquées en temps réel.




==> Enfin les effets videos !!! et oui je n'ai pas connue Imovie 06 et j'en ai tellement entendu sur Imovie08 (nul- à chier - daube - regression inadmissible de la part d'Apple-qui-prend-les-gens-pour-des-xxxx) que je dit qu'Imovie09 va forcément redresser la barre.


----------



## Casodex (6 Janvier 2009)

il me manque...

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/r8L39UwOS-Y&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/r8L39UwOS-Y&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## estcethomas (6 Janvier 2009)

michaelprovence a dit:


> c'est bien beau de cracher sur windows mais au moins ça s'adresse au peuple par à l'élite avec des prix de ouf...



loool!
je suis l'élite de la nation! trop bon! je ne vais pas te détaillé ma vie mais disons juste que je préfère attendre un peu plus longtemps et me payer un bon macbook plutot qu'un gros pc bien lourd! Et pour ça je me démerde je fais des petits boulot et ainsi de suite! Donc si pour toi l'élite fait les course à des vieux et travail chez mcdo et ben je te demandes où nous allons?

Mais c'est bien ce sont les gens comme toi léger qui ne pèse absolument pas sur le monde qui font avancer les choses et qui nous sorte de la mer** dans laquelle on est!


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Janvier 2009)

Boaf...

Presque aussi fumeux que les annonces du gouvernement.


----------



## misterbrown (6 Janvier 2009)

macinside a dit:


> c'est le prix du marché


Euhm... j entends partout que la ram descend terrible. Qu elle est vendu sous son prix de vente. Que la ram ne vaut plus rien. Bon Ok, c est de la DDR3... 
 8Go 1066MHz DDR3 SDRAM - 2X4Go [+ 1.080,00 ]  

Et en plus c est juste le passage de 4giga a 8 pour 1000 euros !!
!
6500 francs quoi!!!
650 000 francs CFA!!
des millions de lires!!!
des milliards de roubles !!!!!


----------



## baba123 (6 Janvier 2009)

je viens de commander 50 a 4000 euro mac book pro 17 et deja en rupture de stock 

car il ne pencait pas en vendre 50 ihhihihiih


aller acheter acheter et les prochain vaut etre a 5000 eur 
ne lache pas 


vivre apple
en passant a la bourse apple - 5 % depuis le fameux show


----------



## easymacuser (6 Janvier 2009)

pithiviers a dit:


> Jean Le Cam est sain et sauf, il a été récupéré par Vincent Riou.
> Je sais ça n'a rien à voir avec Apple, mais après l'immense déception de cette keynote, c'est la seule bonne nouvelle que j'ai trouvée.


C'est sûr, pendant la keynote j'en profitais pour suivre en même les news de Jean Le Cam et recaler mon bateau dans la course virtuelle.


----------



## Flash Gordon (6 Janvier 2009)

baba123 a dit:


> je viens de commander 50 a 4000 euro mac book pro 17 et deja en rupture de stock
> 
> car il ne pencait pas en vendre 50 ihhihihiih
> 
> ...



Je ne sais pas si tu en es conscient, mais on ne comprend rien à ce que tu racontes... :mouais:


----------



## SuperGalien (6 Janvier 2009)

service minimum c'est peu dire......

Ok une mise a jour logiciels intéressante, mais pour certain composant pas du tout a la hauteur de la concurrences comme iWeb mais surtout iDvd (BluRay...)... et iWork.com bof que dire a part un interet limité puisque aucune modification du document n'est possible.

pour le MacBookPro 17" mise a part la batterie qui dure 8heures, le reste était ben pareil que le 15", et 320Go HDD c'est vraiment limite, un 500Go ou un 2x320Go aurait été la bienvenue pour un 17". belle effort pour le contraste mais 50$ l'écran mat vraiment mesquin pour un laptop qui cout minimum 2400$. 3eme port USB oui c'est bien mais un port SATA c'est mieux. j'imaginé l'adoption du nouveau quad core d'intel mais bon envoie bien que la gamme laptop n'est pas vraiment au complet face a la concurance, heureusement qu'il y a MacOsX....

en est en 2009 et apple propose toujours des carte graphique Radeon HD 2400 pour l'iMac d'entré de gamme, et dire que chez Ati on est passé par HD 3000 et Dh 4000...pour le mac mini no comment trop dégouté

merci.


----------



## JPTK (6 Janvier 2009)

"vivre apple" c'est si joliment dit :love:


----------



## tempest (6 Janvier 2009)

C'est toujours génial de voir comment les gens s'autochauffe avant es keynotes pour ensuite gueuler que c'était nul, qu'ils n'ont pas eu "ce qu'on leur avait promis" Oubliant souvent qu'Apple ne leur à rien promis et ne leur doit rien La bonne nouvelles dans la fin des keynotes c'est qu'au moins le débat post-keynote n'aura plus lieu puisque toute annonce sera "surprise".


----------



## fpoil (6 Janvier 2009)

Il n'y a pas que les francophones qui sont râleurs, du côté d'engadget c'est aussi la soupe à la grimace...

Un spécial event bientôt? mais quand? 

Pas sûr que je soit patient...


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (6 Janvier 2009)

tempest a dit:


> C'est toujours génial de voir comment les gens s'autochauffe avant es keynotes pour ensuite gueuler que c'était nul, qu'ils n'ont pas eu "ce qu'on leur avait promis" Oubliant souvent qu'Apple ne leur à rien promis et ne leur doit rien La bonne nouvelles dans la fin des keynotes c'est qu'au moins le débat post-keynote n'aura plus lieu puisque toute annonce sera "surprise".



Qu'est ce que tu n'as pas compris dans la loi du marché, l'industrie le commerce? 
On ne se chauffe pas, on regarde ce qui sort, ce qu'on pourrait attendre et ce qu'on paie. 
Apple est côtée en bourse aux dernières nouvelles.


----------



## prof58 (6 Janvier 2009)

Juste pour l'anecdote. Je viens de voir le chanteur de la keynote dans Bruce Tout puissant.


----------



## Homer06 (6 Janvier 2009)

Les avis sont mitigés sur cette Keynote, avec un petit peu plus de "déçus" que de "satisfaits" quand même, ma foi ....

Je pense que les fameuses "rumeurs" ne font pas de bien à Apple. Tout le monde s'attend à des tas de choses, et tout le monde monte en pression sur cette base.

Je trouve qu'il n'y a aucun équivalent dans le monde informatique en terme de mise à jour (ou plutôt de refonte) des softs et du matos. Sans parler des innovations tentées ça et là (MobileMe, iWork.com, iPhone ......), avec plus ou moins de succès certes ....
Apple est quand même très au dessus du monde PC en terme d'évolutions et/ou de mise à jour.

Certes ce n'est pas toujours une réussite, mais jamais en 15 ans de PC je n'aurais osé rêver tant d'événements (petits et grands) chaque année !

Je trouve que nous devenons toujours plus exigeant, et c'est à peu près valable pour tout. On ne prend plus le temps, et on le laisse encore moins ....

J'attendais une mise à jour des iMac (peut-être le 12 janvier, avec la fameuse phrase du site Apple sur la MAJ d'iLife 09), donc je suis un peu frustré, mais c'était quand même une très belle Keynote, avec un énorme travail des informaticiens derrière pour faire évoluer tout ce qui a été présenté.


----------



## Homer06 (6 Janvier 2009)

tempest a dit:


> C'est toujours génial de voir comment les gens s'autochauffe avant es keynotes pour ensuite gueuler que c'était nul, qu'ils n'ont pas eu "ce qu'on leur avait promis" Oubliant souvent qu'Apple ne leur à rien promis et ne leur doit rien La bonne nouvelles dans la fin des keynotes c'est qu'au moins le débat post-keynote n'aura plus lieu puisque toute annonce sera "surprise".



+1


----------



## Duroc (6 Janvier 2009)

prof58 a dit:


> Juste pour l'anecdote. Je viens de voir le chanteur de la keynote dans Bruce Tout puissant.


XXL !:king:
trop marrant ce fil, je me régale. :love:, surtout quand je relis tout ce qui était attendu 
moi ça me fait rire, mais d'autres rient jaune:rateau:. Ahhhhh une boite comme Apple, on ne verra plus jamais ça avant des millénaires !!!


----------



## tempest (6 Janvier 2009)

@Atlante

La majorité des clients d'Apple ne possède pas d'action de la société, donc ton raisonnement n'est pas cohérent. D'autre part ma critique ne porte ni sur le prix (haut ou bas) ni sur le matériel finalement proposé à la vente mais sur le fait que durant les 3 semaines qui précèdent un keynote beaucoup de gens se montent le bourrichon sur ce qu'il aimeraient avoir et pas sur ce qu'Apple à besoin de sortir. Apple n'attend pas après ces gens là pour établir son plan produit. Si un type est assez con pour dire "moi il n'y a pas de graveur de Bluray sur le nouveau Macbook, c'est décidé je passe à Windows 7 !" alors c'est qu'il n'a absolument pas compris a quoi sert un ordinateur Avoir les dernières innovations n'a jamais été l'apanage d'Apple mais cela ne l'a pas empêché d'être toujours à lavant garde car ce qui compte ce que l'on fait avec sa machine et la façon dont elle nous facilite le travail et non pas ce que l'on pourrait faire


----------



## Raf (6 Janvier 2009)

Il est bien beau se 17" ! Quand est ce qu'ils mettent les même options sur le 15" ? écran antireflet, 8Go, SSD 256 Go, 8h d'autonomie, etc...


----------



## Rez2a (6 Janvier 2009)

Et bien je suis un petit peu déçu aussi par le manque de nouveautés côté matos, même si le MBP 17" peut être un vrai ordi de luxe... à 4400$ le modèle avec 2.93GHz de proc et 8 Go de RAM, ça fait rêver mais bon...
Par contre les suites iLife et iWork ont l'air vraiment pas mal, allez voir la démo de iPhoto 09 sur leur site j'avoue que c'est franchement impressionnant leur système de reconnaissance de visages et les nouveaux diapos !


----------



## tempest (6 Janvier 2009)

Je viens d'acheter la télécommande Keynote sur l'AppStore mais surprise (ou pas) cette appliquette ne fonctionne semble-t-il qu'avec la version '09 de Keynote Donc pour ce soir c'est raté.
C'est curieux mais il ne m'a pas semblé voir une indication de ce fait sur l'AppStore


----------



## Jellybass (6 Janvier 2009)

tempest a dit:


> C'est curieux mais il ne m'a pas semblé voir une indication de ce fait sur l'AppStore



Si, si, c'est écrit. Je l'ai vu juste avant de cliquer sur 'buy'.


----------



## desertea (6 Janvier 2009)

baba123 a dit:


> je viens de commander 50 a 4000 euro mac book pro 17 et deja en rupture de stock
> 
> car il ne pencait pas en vendre 50 ihhihihiih
> 
> ...



On a trouvé la "truffe" du jour !!!!!! Youpi !!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Tu aurais dû te commander un seul dico à la place !!


----------



## sartre (6 Janvier 2009)

Sinon à votre avis le mac mini c'est pour quand ? Parce que moi les portables de 17" je vois pas trop l'intérêt. Ca rentre pas dans mon cartable...  Enfin bref, j'suis ronchon, elle m'a déçu cette Keynote. Je viens de tester Pages 2009 : c'est puissant, c'est le  même qu'avant avec option plein écran ! Chapeau bas Apple !


----------



## Mediterranneo (6 Janvier 2009)

Hello les gars 

J'attendais cette Keynote avec grande impatience après celle d'octobre car je dois finalement changer de Mac pour reprendre mes affaires. A savoir que je possède un G4 de 450Mhz qui date de plus de... 10 ans - mais pour être exact, 13 ans!

Aujourd'hui les tours ne m'intéressent plus tellement, ou moins - étant mobile, j'ai décidé de me tourner du côté des portables uniquement. Les tours ou iMac avancés seront pour le travail.

Concernant les rumeurs, le MacMini ne m'a jamais réellement branché puisque je suis sur Mac depuis l'âge de 15 ans... et aujourd'hui j'approche de mes 30 ans. Je me souviens que le premier Mac était un LC475 

Je constate plusieurs points: Apple a probablement fait cette keynote à "contre-coeur" puisqu'ils expliquent que ce n'est plus aussi rentable et que nous sommes dans une nouvelle ère. Les ingénieurs n'ont pas toujours le temps de finaliser les produits... et on connaît tous le perfectionnisme d'Apple. Steve est malade, certes - mais je pense que même s'il était en bonne santé, il n'aurait pas fait spécialement le déplacement vu l'annonce "légère" de cette MacWorld. Ok, les applications sont cool et ont évolués, c'est un fait et ça intéressera bien du monde. Le MacBookPro 17 Unibody est un bijou de luxe.

A mon humble avis, lors de la prochaine Keynote? (quand ça, vous auriez une idée en suivant le rythme et les fréquences) sera dédiée aux iMac et peut-être à SnowLeopard. Un vendeur d'un Apple Store qui flaire le SnowLeopard pour juin. Perso, je le vois bien arrivé pour le printemps... quand la neige aura fondu et l'hiver aura passé (Snow... Leopard) et sûrement que Steve Jobs aura trouvé une bonne mine suite à son traitement... vu qu'il le dit lui-même: tout ira mieux en printemps 2009.

Maintenant, cela fait déjà quelques années que je m'apprêtais à changer de Mac... et me décide de faire le saut pour le MacBookPro 15 Unibody entrée de gamme... Seul et véritable regret, dommage qu'ils ne proposent pas le film anti-reflet sur le 15 pouces comme ils le font pour le 17 pouces. Pensez-vous qu'ils le proposeraient?

J'ai eu beaucoup de plaisir à suivre les rumeurs, les articles de Macgénérations et de leurs confrères durant tous ces mois - je suis maintenant fixé, avec cette Keynote, niveau matériel, en ce qui me concerne, rien à me mettre sous la dent... mais en terme d'applications, je pense que je serai partisant de iLife et iWork.

Une bonne soirée à tous et surtout... ne soyez pas trop deçu... Apple bouge... à son rythme. Ils préfrent la qualité qu'à la quantité... et ça, c'est une très bonne chose.

A+


----------



## Bonofox (6 Janvier 2009)

je trouve qu'imovie patine grave...c'est de circonstance vous me direz mais la ça devient plus complexe que FCP. je pense qu'il faudrait faire une refonte en profondeur pour les particuliers.
imovie'08 annonçait deja qu'apple se prenait les pieds dans le tapis mais la c'est la même en plus prise de tête.

m'étonnerait que ça marche


----------



## tempest (6 Janvier 2009)

Puisque la mode ce soir est à la complainte alors j'y vais aussi de mon couplet : iMovie 08 est une merde sans nom un détritus innommable, un escrément de la lune, une daube sans pareille, une erreur grossière, un bug dans l'histoire du soft chez Apple, allez osons le mot : un produit digne de Microsoft.
Rendez-nous définitivement iMovie 06 qui était parfait. En fait je crois qu'Apple avait peur de finir par faire de l'autoconcurrence avec FC Express


----------



## properso (6 Janvier 2009)

apple n'a jamais dis qu'il ferait un nouveau mac mini, ce ne sont que des rumeurs...
de toute façon, ne vous attendez pas à une machine bon marché, ce n'est pas la politique d'apple, elle fait des ordinateurs avant tout haut de gamme, avec une qualité et un design...

tout le monde rêve du mac mini pouvant remplacer un mac pro, ou en partie les indépendants qui ont déjà leurs écrans, pourquoi pas ? mais rien n'est sur... apple ne va pas non plus cannibaliser sa gamme mac pro pour des mac bas de prix (entre 7 et 800  pour le mac mini minimum à mon estimation si l'on s'en refère aux caractéristiques des rumeurs), le mac mini aura certainement des concessions que le mac pro comblera...


----------



## BioSS (6 Janvier 2009)

Putain je suis en grosse galère. J'ai d'énormes projets vidéo en plan, j'attendais la Macworld pour me prendre soit un nouveau MacPro, soit un iMac quad-c&#339;ur s'il en sortait un. Résultat, aucun des deux. Rien. Bordel, les MacPro n'ont pas été mis à jour depuis un an ! Alors que les nouveaux Core i7 sont là ! Ca me rend malade.

Et là, je me sens pris au piège :
- Soit je prend un iMac gonflé à bloc (mais sous dimensionné par rapport à mes besoins) qui sera bientôt remplacé par un quad-c&#339;ur bien plus approprié
- Soit je prend un MacPro gonflé en ram, alors que dans moins de trois mois il y aura sûrement
les nouveaux modèles plus performants pour le même prix. (30% d'après les benchs de Core i7)

En gros : je paye maintenant pour un truc dont j'ai besoin, alors qu'avec la même somme
je pourrais acheter des machines optimales dans peu de temps. Vous feriez quoi vous ?


----------



## properso (6 Janvier 2009)

un mac pro... c'est autre chose qu'un imac...
en l'achetant maintenant, et au bout d'un an, la fiabilité est finalement pas si mal...


----------



## bompi (6 Janvier 2009)

Je dois avoir vu trop rapidement le compte-rendu de la présentation de P.Schiller mais il m'a semblé que rien ou ça ...
Bref, on comprend effectivement que Apple n'est plus trop intéressé par ce genre de manifestation et que c'est presque plus du remplissage qu'autre chose.

Je reste intrigué par la lenteur étonnante avec laquelle ils mettent à jour ou font évoluer leur matériel : il faut croire qu'ils atteignent quand même leurs objectifs de vente malgré tout, ce qui ne les pousse pas à se bouger plus que ça. Parce que c'est bien joli mais ... iWork, finalement, c'est pas fondamental. Un portable de luxe, ce n'est pas fondamental _non plus_.

J'ai beau ne rien attendre de particulier des présentations de Jobs ou autres, elles me paraissent être un peu _décalées_. Finalement, il est peut-être temps de revoir un peu cette stratégie de communication-là, en effet.


----------



## Psylo (6 Janvier 2009)

BioSS a dit:


> En gros : je paye maintenant pour un truc dont j'ai besoin, alors qu'avec la même somme
> je pourrais acheter des machines optimales dans peu de temps. Vous feriez quoi vous ?


Fait toi un gros hackintosh.


----------



## BioSS (6 Janvier 2009)

Ouais mais niveau fiabilité, mise à jour avec snow léopard, matériel tiers (tablettes graphiques etc), je suis sûr de rien.
Sans oublier le confort niveau bruit, encombrement, etc... Je préfère très nettement rester chez Apple.


----------



## properso (6 Janvier 2009)

tu as 100% raison... un hacintosh, c'est bon pour les bidouilleurs en herbe, quand on est pro, on achète du matériel pro...

le mac pro est ce qu'il se fait de mieux à l'heure actuelle (même au niveau des pc, il est encore très bien placé...).


----------



## Yeux (7 Janvier 2009)

properso a dit:


> tu as 100% raison... un hacintosh, c'est bon pour les bidouilleurs en herbe, quand on est pro, on achète du matériel pro...
> 
> le mac pro est ce qu'il se fait de mieux à l'heure actuelle (même au niveau des pc, il est encore très bien placé...).


 
Le Mac Pro est en fin de vie, l'ati 2600 vaut 50 euros au détail, et la 8800 gt moins de 100 euros, cela fait tâche dans une machine à 2000 euros...


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (7 Janvier 2009)

bompi a dit:


> Je reste intrigué par la lenteur étonnante avec laquelle ils mettent à jour ou font évoluer leur matériel : il faut croire qu'ils atteignent quand même leurs objectifs de vente malgré tout, ce qui ne les pousse pas à se bouger plus que ça. Parce que c'est bien joli mais ... iWork, finalement, c'est pas fondamental. Un portable de luxe, ce n'est pas fondamental _non plus_.
> 
> J'ai beau ne rien attendre de particulier des présentations de Jobs ou autres, elles me paraissent être un peu _décalées_.



 Exactement mon avis.

Je voudrais acheter 3 mini (éventuellement les écrans, mais ceux d'Apple battent tous les records...) pour mon bureau, l'attente devient très longue. 
Je voudrais un iphone quand il ferra 32 go et aura le copier coller, cela me semblais une évolution normale qui devrait déjà être là ...

Il n'y a qu'à regarder les meilleures ventes des machines chez Amazon en fin d'année, les mac actuels se vendent. Donc ceux qui veulent des machines rajeunies vont encore attendre (peut être pas trop longtemps).

A bientôt 

Laurent


----------



## Yeux (7 Janvier 2009)

"Donc ceux qui veulent des machines rajeunies vont encore attendre (peut être pas trop longtemps)."

Mon PowerMac G4 à 8 ans, et la gamme Mac actuelle ne me donne pas envie de changer... et c'est comme cela depuis 8 ans...

Si la prochaine génération propose encore des composants bas de gamme au prix de l'or, retour au PC.


----------



## BioSS (7 Janvier 2009)

Vous me conseilleriez donc un MacPro plutôt qu'un iMac 24 gonflé à fond ? J'ai peur qu'il soit très vite mis à jour et que je me retrouve avec une machine qui n'en vaut pas son prix, surtout au niveau de la carte graphique. Ptain Apple est vraiment fatiguant, ils peuvent pas mettre un Ati HD 4750 et des Core i7 comme sur tous les PC haut de gamme ?

Du coup, je me demande si c'est pas mieux de prendre un iMac à fond pour le moment, quitte à changer ensuite pour le nouveau MacPro quand il sortira : la perte sera moins sèche. J'aimerais vraiment vos avis, cette keynote a chamboulé mes plans qui comptaient beaucoup dessus.


----------



## Maya7 (7 Janvier 2009)

Moi aussi je suis particulierement déçu par cette Keynote , 

- pas d'évolution matériel 
- un portable hors de prix qui laisse a présager une hausse significative de tous les produits 
- pas de notebook 

et puis surtout cet affreux Imovie minable qui pert toute sa spontanéité , j'ai switché il y a Deux ans quand j'ai découvert la simplicité d'utilisation des softs de la pomme .

Pour moi il y a une véritable incohérence a vouloir Grandpublifier ses produits ( macbook , Imac ) et proposer des Suites Softs complexes , alors que Aperture , Photoshop et Finalcut existent 


Et puis désolé de revenir dessus encore , mais il manque un notebook à la Gamme Apple !!!!

Et puis il est ou Starcraft 2 Steve ????


----------



## BioSS (7 Janvier 2009)

Maya7 a dit:


> et puis surtout cet affreux Imovie minable qui pert toute sa spontanéité



iMovie est justement plus simple que jamais


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2009)

en tout cas si Steve a bien perdu du poids et etait absent, son remplacant, Phil (va falloir s'habituer a dire Phil desormais au lieu de Steve), lui, avait decidement pas mal de kilos en trop 


pas geniale cette keynote, ca commence mal 2009 chez apple


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Janvier 2009)

iWork '09, la version démo est en cours de téléchargement.

iMovie '09 pourrait me faire "switcher" d'iLife '08 à iLfe '09 comme iPhoto '08 m'a fait "switcher" d'Life '06 à iLife '08.

J'ai remarqué aussi qu'iWeb permettait - enfin - de publier ailleurs que sur MobileMe.


----------



## Bonofox (7 Janvier 2009)

BioSS a dit:


> P
> En gros : je paye maintenant pour un truc dont j'ai besoin, alors qu'avec la même somme
> je pourrais acheter des machines optimales dans peu de temps. Vous feriez quoi vous ?



on se refait pas de l'évolution de la bécane que l'on achète...de toutes façons, ton macpro équipé pour l'hiver serait deja dépassé quelques mois après. J'ai un G5 et je bosse aussi dans la vidéo. ça fait 5 ans qu'il tourne et qu'il tourne bien! pour l'instant, je change pas...si tu es pressé, prend le macpro sans hésitation! les prochains seront peut être plus performant mais vraiment beaucoup plus performant? ton logiciel a t-il vraiment besoin d'un processeur nucléaire pour tourner? je pense pas.


----------



## filss (7 Janvier 2009)

Tony Bennett c'est la classe quand même pour clore un keynote où on vend des produits.


----------



## cameleone (7 Janvier 2009)

Maya7 a dit:


> - un portable hors de prix qui laisse a présager une hausse significative de tous les produits



Pourquoi ? Le nouveau MacBook Pro 17" n'est pas plus cher que ne l'était l'ancien MBP 17"...



Maya7 a dit:


> - pas de notebook



 C'est quoi, un notebook, d'après toi ?
Tu voulais sûrement parler de netbook... 



Maya7 a dit:


> Pour moi il y a une véritable incohérence a vouloir Grandpublifier ses produits ( macbook , Imac ) et proposer des Suites Softs complexes , alors que Aperture , Photoshop et Finalcut existent



Je ne vois pas en quoi iMovie 08 (et son prolongement 09) est plus complexe que son prédécesseur iMovie HD - au contraire. Même remarque pour les autres ingrédients d'iLife 09. D'après le peu que j'en ai vu, rien ne laisse à penser une évolution qui ferait que ces produits empiètent sur la gamme "pro" (Aperture, Final Cut, etc...). Ce que j'ai surtout vu, ce sont de nouvelles possibilités (et je pense en particulier à iPhoto), peut-être un peu gadget, du moins dans un premier temps - Spaces, Faces..., mais nettement orientées "fun" et grand public...


----------



## BioSS (7 Janvier 2009)

Si j'ai vraiment des gros gros besoins. De la post-prod / VFX / et motion design en HD.
Autant dire que je préfère prendre un monstre. Calculer huit images à la fois dans After
Effects plutôt qu'une par une c'est colossal et ça apporte une fluidité dans le workflow
plus qu'appréciable. D'autant que j'ai du rendu 3D + compression vidéo à effectuer dans
la foulée, le multic&#339;ur devrait être plus que salvateur dans mon cas.

Ca me soulerait de mettre 3000&#8364; dans un Mac Pro qui va se prendre 30% dans les dents d'ici un mois ou deux.
Je préfère mettre 2000&#8364; dans un iMac pour faire tampon avec les nouveaux Mac Pro. Je crois que c'est ce que
je vais faire.


----------



## HmJ (7 Janvier 2009)

Le materiel suivra dans une semaine, comme le Mac Pro 2008 etait arrive mi-janvier l'an dernier. Franchement, keynote par terrible, mais ils ont reussi a me donner envie d'acheter iLife et de mettre a jour iWork. Bravo Apple


----------



## divoli (7 Janvier 2009)

bompi a dit:


> Je dois avoir vu trop rapidement le compte-rendu de la présentation de P.Schiller mais il m'a semblé que rien ou ça ...
> Bref, on comprend effectivement que Apple n'est plus trop intéressé par ce genre de manifestation et que c'est presque plus du remplissage qu'autre chose.



Absolument d'accord. 




bompi a dit:


> Je reste intrigué par la lenteur étonnante avec laquelle ils mettent à jour ou font évoluer leur matériel : il faut croire qu'ils atteignent quand même leurs objectifs de vente malgré tout, ce qui ne les pousse pas à se bouger plus que ça. Parce que c'est bien joli mais ... iWork, finalement, c'est pas fondamental. Un portable de luxe, ce n'est pas fondamental _non plus_.



Ben oui. Malgré tout, les ventes de Mac sont en constante progression (quoi que cela risque de se calmer un peu avec la crise actuelle), les MacBook et MacBook Pro ont le vent en poupe, l'iPhone est un véritable succès, beaucoup de MacUser vont se précipiter sur iLife et iWork, puis enchainer sur Snow Leopard (quitte à devoir changer de machine), etc...

Finalement, Apple n'a pas trop de raison de se bouger trop le c*l. Service minimum pour cette keynote, de toute façon le tiroir-caisse va continuer à se remplir allègrement.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2009)

divoli a dit:


> Finalement, Apple n'a pas trop de raison de se bouger trop le c*l. Service minimum pour cette keynote, de toute façon le tiroir-caisse va continuer à se remplir allègrement.




Apple , think different 



Sinon , j'ai aperçu comme iduck qu'avec le nouvel iweb on peut publier ailleur que sur mobile me , un point positif pour lilife 09' avec imovie.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2009)

Je suis encore sous le choc ce matin, quel keynote hier


----------



## Mobyduck (7 Janvier 2009)

Tu peux le dire, 30 minutes sur iPhoto, 10/15 sur iMovie et GarageBand, idem pour Keynote et iWork.com...et on fini la conf' sur un MacBook Pro 17" et la disparition des DRMs sur le Music Store. Rien sur le Mac Mini (qui en a pourtant salement besoin...) et l'iMac...ouais, quel keynote en effet...


----------



## Frodon (7 Janvier 2009)

Yeux a dit:


> "Donc ceux qui veulent des machines rajeunies vont encore attendre (peut être pas trop longtemps)."
> 
> Mon PowerMac G4 à 8 ans, et la gamme Mac actuelle ne me donne pas envie de changer... et c'est comme cela depuis 8 ans...
> 
> Si la prochaine génération propose encore des composants bas de gamme au prix de l'or, retour au PC.



Désolé de te le dire, mais si aujourd'hui les configs proposées te semblent "à prix d'or", c'était déjà le cas à l'époque où tu as acheté ton PowerMac G4. Car niveau config c'est kif kif, c'est ni plus ni moins "bas de gamme" qu'à l'époque où tu as acheté ton PowerMac G4. Et les prix n'ont pas augmentés à niveau de gamme équivalent, au contraire ils ont plutôt baissés.

D'un point de vu totalement objectif, les configs ne sont ni bas de gammes, ni haut de gamme (sauf pour le Mac Pro évidement qui est très haut de gamme). Un iMac par exemple est du assez haut de gamme point de vue config grand public (CPU dernière génération, carte graphique un cran en dessous du top de la ligne...etc.), et si on s'amuse à faire rigoureusement les maths pour comparer son prix aux PC strictement équivalents, le prix reste tout à fait dans la moyenne des configs identiques sur le marché.
Evidement, ceci est valable au moment de la sortie des nouveaux modèles, et au fur et à mesure du vieillissement des modèles, avant renouvellement, cela se vérifie de moins en moins, puisqu'Apple ne fait pas varier ses prix entre deux mises à jour.

Sinon concernant la Keynote, il semble que les gens n'ont pas encore réalisés que c'est FINI les keynotes à date fixes où tout est annoncé à ce moment là. La MacWorld 2009 c'est la dernière!!!
Maintenant on aura des annonces avec ou sans keynote à dates variables, non connu à plus de quelques semaines d'avance au mieux, voir opas avant le jour J, et cela plusieurs fois par trimestres.

C'est à dire que cela ne serait pas du tout étonnant que, comme en 2008, on ait d'autres annonces pas plus tard que CE mois ce janvier ci!

Toutes vos réactions personnellement me font penser qu'Apple a bien raison d'arrêter les salons. Il y a trop d'attente, alors même que ca n'est pas compatible avec la politique de communication de l'entreprise (la culture du secret). Apple s'adapte donc et va annoncer ses produits seulement quand vraiment ils sont prêts à être annoncé et donc de façon bien plus répartie sur le temps, comme on a déjà pu le voir en 2008.

Ces dernières années j'ai suivi la succession rumeurs/attentes des utilisateurs/keynote de salons, et je n'ai jamais compris comment les gens pouvaient attendre autant de choses à une seule keynote de la part d'une entreprise de cette planète... A croire qu'ils oublient que l'entreprise est composés d'êtres humains comme eux. C'est tout simplement impensable d'attendre tout que les rumeurs annoncent lors des keynotes.

La keynote de MacWorld 2009 est tout à fait conforme à mes attentes, mais contrairement à la plupart des gens ici, j'ai appris à devenir réaliste (aidé non seulement par les faits des keynotes passées, mais aussi par mon expérience personnelle dans l'industrie informatique (je suis informaticien)).
A une MacWorld j'attends en général: Une nouvelle version d'iLife et de iWork (c'est assez traditionnel) et une, ou deux maximum, mise à jour matérielles. Mais espérer plus c'est franchement être à coté de la plaque de la réalité...


----------



## properso (7 Janvier 2009)

BioSS a dit:


> Si j'ai vraiment des gros gros besoins. De la post-prod / VFX / et motion design en HD.
> Autant dire que je préfère prendre un monstre. Calculer huit images à la fois dans After
> Effects plutôt qu'une par une c'est colossal et ça apporte une fluidité dans le workflow
> plus qu'appréciable. D'autant que j'ai du rendu 3D + compression vidéo à effectuer dans
> ...



les macs pros ne seront sans doute pas mis au 1er semestre 2009 mais au second... après c'est toi qui vois, tu as toutes les infos en ta possession...


----------



## Duroc (7 Janvier 2009)

tempest a dit:


> Puisque la mode ce soir est à la complainte alors j'y vais aussi de mon couplet : iMovie 08 est une merde sans nom un détritus innommable, un escrément de la lune, une daube sans pareille, une erreur grossière, un bug dans l'histoire du soft chez Apple, allez osons le mot : un produit digne de Microsoft.
> Rendez-nous définitivement iMovie 06 qui était parfait. En fait je crois qu'Apple avait peur de finir par faire de l'autoconcurrence avec FC Express


 
Ouahh......et sinon ça va mieux ce matin ??
Moi j'ai utilisé un produit sur PC avant Imovie. Et donc ma critique est légèrement plus nuancé que la tienne : Imovie08 est extrémement simple d'utilisation, rapide et efficace. trés bien intégré à Ilife.  Il est aussi incomplet sur plusieurs points. Et apparement Imovie09 corrige plusieurs de ces lacunes (effets, transitions). Je pense donc acheter Ilife09 simplement pour ça, étant un utilisateur régulier d'Imovie08.


----------



## iluro_64 (7 Janvier 2009)

Duroc a dit:


> Ouahh......et sinon ça va mieux ce matin ??
> Moi j'ai utilisé un produit sur PC avant Imovie. Et donc ma critique est légèrement plus nuancé que la tienne : Imovie08 est extrémement simple d'utilisation, rapide et efficace. trés bien intégré à Ilife.  Il est aussi incomplet sur plusieurs points. Et apparement Imovie09 corrige plusieurs de ces lacunes (effets, transitions). Je pense donc acheter Ilife09 simplement pour ça, étant un utilisateur régulier d'Imovie08.




Concernant la prestation d'Apple, je ne suis ni déçu, ni mécontent, et je ne saute pas de joie. Dans une discussion, j'avais exposé mon point de vue : iLife '09, iWork '09, Snow Leopard, et scepticisme à propos des machines. Je n'étais pas loin du compte. Si je dois exprimer un regret, voire une déception, c'est à propos de Snow Leopard

Bien que n'utilisant pas tout dans iLife, je trouve que les évolutions, sans être révolutionnaires, sont intéressantes.
Utilisant aussi partiellement  iWork pour sa simplicité, je ne manquerai pas de passer à cette nouvelle version.

En ce qui concerne les machines en général, personne n'a imaginé que :
   1 &#8226; les composants ne sont peut-être pas disponibles pour une production de masse,
   2 &#8226; la conception des matériels pour une utilisation des ces nouveaux composants n'est peut-être pas achevée,
   3 &#8226; que la conception, la mise au point, et la production d'un nouveau modèle ne se fait pas en trois mois,
   4 &#8226; que la stratégie d'Apple ne consiste pas à changé de modèle tous les trois mois.

Par ailleurs, l'annonce de la disponibilité à court terme du MB Pro 17" unibody n'est pas vraiment une surprise. Il ne manquait plus que lui pour que la gamme soit renouvelée et mise à jour.

Alors, la prochaine ? Qui n'a pas changé depuis longtemps ?

Quant aux grognons du porte monnaie, qui veulent toujours des màj gratuites, qu'ils aillent voir, ou qu'ils indiquent si dans le monde d'en face ils ont mieux pour rien ou pour le même prix. Il est temps qu'ils comprennent que le coût informatique est avant tout fait par les logiciels et non pas par les matériels. Bien entendu, cette opinion n'engage que moi.


----------



## miaou (7 Janvier 2009)

un point positif pour moi : le " Mac Box Set " 169 
 j'espère qu'ils feront de même à la sortie de Snow Léopard.. dans quelques semaines 
en attendant je me contenterai de ilife et iwork 08


----------



## badboyprod (7 Janvier 2009)

Fabricius a dit:


> Moi j'adore le " Nouveau MacMini -> Ca c'est plus que sur"
> 
> Et finalement même pas l'ombre d'un Mini :-D
> 
> Fabricius



j'en suis le premier surpris et le premier dégouté. Mais faut dire qu'à la vue des news des derniers temps on ne pouvait que penser cela... En même temps c'est sur qu'il existe, mais quand est ce qu'il va sortir???


----------



## ironseb (7 Janvier 2009)

miaou a dit:


> un point positif pour moi : le " Mac Box Set " 169 
> j'espère qu'ils feront de même à la sortie de Snow Léopard.. dans quelques semaines
> en attendant je me contenterai de ilife et iwork 08



En effet, parfait pour accompagner un Hack puisque Apple semble ne plus savoir concevoir de machines !


----------



## divoli (7 Janvier 2009)

badboyprod a dit:


> j'en suis le premier surpris et le premier dégouté. Mais faut dire qu'à la vue des news des derniers temps on ne pouvait que penser cela... En même temps c'est sur qu'il existe, mais quand est ce qu'il va sortir???



C'est aussi sûr qu'il existe tout comme c'était sûr qu'il allait sortir hier, hein...


----------



## staaan (7 Janvier 2009)

Assez déçu globalement par les nouveautés matériel. Pas de mise à jour de l'iMac ni du Mac mini... Pas de netbook... bof.

s.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2009)

bouhouuuuu


je me voyais deja commander un Mac Mini et un ecran Apple :rose:


----------



## Bjeko (7 Janvier 2009)

Pour aller un peu à contre-courant, je ne suis pas déçu par ce keynote, les bonnes nouvelles pour moi sont, dans l'ordre : 

- le nouveau 17" qui a tout pour lui : monstre de puissance, autonomie hallucinante, option anti-reflet, la ligne unibody parfaite pour ce format : le bord noir est proportionnellement plus petit que sur le 15"et la carosserie plus solide prend tout son sens sur un appareil aussi grand et fin. Autant j'étais mitigé sur l'apport des nouveaux 15" par rapport au précédents, autant pour ce modèle il n'y a pas photo : le nouveau envoie l'ancien aux oubliettes. Pour le même prix.
Sans doute mon prochain mac :love:

- l'ajournement des suites logicielles : rien de transcendant mais étant adepte de iLife et de iWork, les petites évolutions sont toujours bienvenues.

- la fin des DRM sur iTunes qui approche enfin : des années que j'attends ça.

... et sinon pour des annonces plus "tape-à-l'oeil", la fin du mois réserve peut-être de vraies surprises, pour fêter les 25 ans du mac... je verrais bien sortir l'iMac 28"et la présentation de SL pour cette occasion... mais de toute façon je m'en fiche, ce qui m'intéresse c'est de mettre des sous de côté pour m'offrir ce merveilleux MBP 17"


----------



## boddy (7 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour à tous

Ce qui me plaît dans cette Keynote, c'est le retour en arrière que j'attendais avec impatience : Apple pense de nouveau aux gens qui se servent d'un portable sans pour autant avoir une vue de lynx, comme moi par exemple 

Les écrans 17" sont une bonne nouvelle... la même chose sur les MacBook ce serait vraiment chouette... pour ma CB


----------



## Bjeko (7 Janvier 2009)

boddy a dit:


> Bonjour à tous
> 
> Ce qui me plaît dans cette Keynote, c'est le retour en arrière que j'attendais avec impatience : Apple pense de nouveau aux gens qui se servent d'un portable sans pour autant avoir une vue de lynx, comme moi par exemple
> 
> Les écrans 17" sont une bonne nouvelle... la même chose sur les MacBook ce serait vraiment chouette... pour ma CB



Ouaip, et je ne comprends pas les râleurs qui s'insurgent : personellement, je préfère avoir le choix, même payant (45), de choisir son type d'écran, que de ne pas avoir de choix du tout. Par contre c'est vrai que ça serait bien d'étendre cette possibilité à toute la gamme de portable, voire à l'iMac...
Peut-être que cela se fera s'il y a beaucoup de demandes pour le 17" ???


----------



## jacquestt (7 Janvier 2009)

Duroc a dit:


> Ouahh......et sinon ça va mieux ce matin ??
> Moi j'ai utilisé un produit sur PC avant Imovie. Et donc ma critique est légèrement plus nuancé que la tienne : Imovie08 est extrémement simple d'utilisation, rapide et efficace. trés bien intégré à Ilife.  Il est aussi incomplet sur plusieurs points. Et apparement Imovie09 corrige plusieurs de ces lacunes (effets, transitions). Je pense donc acheter Ilife09 simplement pour ça, étant un utilisateur régulier d'Imovie08.



D'accord avec toi, mais il reste un manque impardonnable sur Imovie : l'impossibilité de créer des marqueurs de chapîtres à l'intérieur du programme.
rien que pour ça, je resterai fidèle à Imovie HD (6).


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Janvier 2009)

J'ai commencé à tester le nouvel iWork. Honnêtement il n'y a rien de transcendant, plutôt des trucs sympas ou bienvenus.
Mais les premiers tests sont très positifs. Je n'exclus donc pas de verser mon obole à la Pomme.


----------



## tempest (7 Janvier 2009)

Duroc a dit:


> Ouahh......et sinon ça va mieux ce matin ??
> Moi j'ai utilisé un produit sur PC avant Imovie. Et donc ma critique est légèrement plus nuancé que la tienne : Imovie08 est extrémement simple d'utilisation, rapide et efficace. trés bien intégré à Ilife.  Il est aussi incomplet sur plusieurs points. Et apparement Imovie09 corrige plusieurs de ces lacunes (effets, transitions). Je pense donc acheter Ilife09 simplement pour ça, étant un utilisateur régulier d'Imovie08.


@Duroc. Si tu veux un logiciel de montage simple et performant en tout point alos télécharge iMovie HD (V.6) gratuite sur le site d'Apple Le reste (Mais je n'ai pas encore essayé iMovie 09, mais je ne vois pas par quel miracle) c'est de la merde en barre pour YouTuber boutouneux


----------



## pumauer (7 Janvier 2009)

Personnellement, je ne suis pas trop déçu par cette keynote. Evidemment il n'y a rien de transcendant, c'est clair. Les nouveaux Iphoto et Imovie ont tout de même l'air pas mal. Le Macbook pro 17", personnellement je m'en fiche, mais bon, c'est une suite logique de la précédente mise à jour des Macbook. Rien de très exaltant, donc, mais chez Apple, c'est chaque chose en son temps. Dommage pour ceux qui l'ont oublié. Tout se suit d'une manière parfaitement logique depuis 2 ans, toujours selon les 3 dimensions que sont l'aspect logiciel, l'OS en lui-même et le hardware.  
 Toutes les Keynote ont leur intérêt, ne serait-ce que pour savoir quel est le meilleur moment pour acheter un Mac. Là, à mon avis, c'est pas le moment (sauf s'il y a urgence, bien sûr). Car d'ici l'automne (sans doute pas avant) on pourra avoir un Mac avec Ilife09 et Snow Leopard dedans, ce qui est quand même mieux. A ce moment, il y aura un nouvel OS, une nouvelle suite Ilife et un hardware plus perfomant. Donc la totale. Ce sera donc le moment d'acheter. C'est du moins comme ça que je ferai.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2009)

et surtout le 17" c'etait pas non la surprise du siecle, on s'attendait a ce qu'il sorte depuis deja plusieurs mois lors du renouvelement des MBP


----------



## dr-koopa (7 Janvier 2009)

c'est quand même étrange cette différence de seulement 20$ entre la version iLife'09 1 licence et iLife'09 5 licences !!!


----------



## fpoil (7 Janvier 2009)

Disons qu'Apple essaie de contrer une habitude fort répandue de la licence unique installée partout dans la maison


----------



## zepatente (7 Janvier 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> J'ai commencé à tester le nouvel iWork. Honnêtement il n'y a rien de transcendant, plutôt des trucs sympas ou bienvenus.
> Mais les premiers tests sont très positifs. Je n'exclus donc pas de verser mon obole à la Pomme.



et les documents créés sont t'ils intégrables comme ceux de la galerie de mobileme ?


----------



## Frodon (7 Janvier 2009)

badboyprod a dit:


> j'en suis le premier surpris et le premier dégouté. Mais faut dire qu'à la vue des news des derniers temps on ne pouvait que penser cela...



Rectification : -News +Rumeurs.

Beaucoup de gens ont tendances à un peu trop croire aux rumeurs. Pourtant l'histoire montre que souvent il y a beaucoup de fausses rumeurs.


----------



## melaure (7 Janvier 2009)

Frodon a dit:


> Rectification : -News +Rumeurs.
> 
> Beaucoup de gens ont tendances à un peu trop croire aux rumeurs. Pourtant l'histoire montre que souvent il y a beaucoup de fausses rumeurs.



D'un coté il y a les rumeurs, mais de l'autre il y a un vrai besoin de renouveler les gammes. Apple ne peut pas garder aussi longtemps des configs figées comme ça depuis le passage à Intel. La comparaison avec les autres PC est directe et les composants doivent évoluer plus vite. 

Keynote ou hors keynote


----------



## zepatente (7 Janvier 2009)

melaure a dit:


> D'un coté il y a les rumeurs, mais de l'autre il y a un vrai besoin de renouveler les gammes. Apple ne peut pas garder aussi longtemps des configs figées comme ça depuis le passage à Intel. La comparaison avec les autres PC est directe et les composants doivent évoluer plus vite.
> 
> Keynote ou hors keynote



La gamme des portables est neuves , les imacs ont été mis à jour en septembre 

Il reste le Monstre mais que le grand public n'achète pas .

Donc en fait les gens veulent juste des mac mini ou un portable avec un écran de 5' , c'est çà


----------



## Jellybass (7 Janvier 2009)

zepatente a dit:


> les imacs ont été mis à jour en septembre



Ah ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2009)

melaure a dit:


> D'un coté il y a les rumeurs, mais de l'autre il y a un vrai besoin de renouveler les gammes. Apple ne peut pas garder aussi longtemps des configs figées comme ça depuis le passage à Intel. La comparaison avec les autres PC est directe et les composants doivent évoluer plus vite.
> 
> Keynote ou hors keynote



surtout que j'imagine que le mac mini serait achete par beaucoup de gens s'ils se decidaient a l'upgrader

aussi bien des mac users que de nouveaux switchers

je comprends pas trop la logique d'apple

ils avaient fini par degager l'emac au bout d'un moment, je pige pas qu'ils laissent trainer le mac mini sans le faire evoluer

la demande est bien la

ou alors les recents problemes avec Nvidia les ont fait renoncer au dernier moment a sortir un nouveau modele, ce qui est bien probable

changer de fournisseur de puce au dernier moment c'est impossible mais retarder la sortie en vue d'une correction des problemes pourquoi pas


----------



## zepatente (7 Janvier 2009)

Jellybass a dit:


> Ah ?



Avril :rose:


----------



## pierre-auvergne (7 Janvier 2009)

Jellybass a dit:


> Ah ?



Si ce n'est pas en septembre, c'est fin avril, ce qui fait de l'IMac un ordinateur très récent, et c'est normal qu'il ne soit pas encore mis à jour.


----------



## Vince-surf (7 Janvier 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> J'ai commencé à tester le nouvel iWork. Honnêtement il n'y a rien de transcendant, plutôt des trucs sympas ou bienvenus.
> Mais les premiers tests sont très positifs. Je n'exclus donc pas de verser mon obole à la Pomme.



Moi aussi mais je reste sur ma faim (j'utilise actuellement la version 08)
Comme un couillon je pensais que MathType faisait partie de Pages, ben non. Il est à acheter pour 60 euros je crois. C'est d'autant plus dommage qu'AppleWorks avait ce module MathType. Se servir de cet ancien module par roseta avec Pages est tout à fait possible, mais ne donne pas de bons résultats quant à l'alignement. Incroyable donc de penser qu'AppleWorks, logiciel ancien, fait toujours ça mieux que Pages. (il continue sur beaucoup d'autres points)
Le mode plein écran Ok, l'export directement nous évite un "enregistrer sous" puis d'ouvrir "Mail" et de le mettre en pièce jointe  pas de quoi en faire des gorges chaudes 
J'ai aussi essayé Keynote. 
Numbers je connais très mal.
Les nouveaux thèmes sont jolis.

Je ne ferai pas la mise à jour à ce prix là, ces nouveautés ne me sont pas indispensables.


----------



## TenebraeBass (7 Janvier 2009)

Je m'attendais à plus, mais quand même bien ce keynote. Comme je suis encore à 10.4, j'ai peut-être envie de m'acheter le mac box set qui contiens iLife, iWork et Leopard, mais le Snow Leopard m'intéresse beaucoup. J'ai entendu dire (rumeurs?) que passer de 10.5 à 10.6 allait être non-cher, dans les environs de 10 à 20$ par chez moi, est-ce que c'est quelque chose de certain? Parce que si oui je vais acheter le mac box set très bientôt.


----------



## Lullaby382 (7 Janvier 2009)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> Si ce n'est pas en septembre, c'est fin avril, ce qui fait de l'IMac un ordinateur très récent, et c'est normal qu'il ne soit pas encore mis à jour.



Sauf que lorsque l'on regarde les dates de sorties, ils font une maj de l'iMac tous les 8 mois, ce qui équivaudrait à ce mois ci...


----------



## Frodon (7 Janvier 2009)

melaure a dit:


> Keynote ou *hors keynote*



Exactement. Et l'année 2008 nous à montrer qu'il y a au moins autant, sinon plus, d'annonces *HORS* keynote.

Personnellement, je ne serais pas étonné de voir encore des annonces pas plus tard que ce mois de Janvier.


----------



## DrFatalis (7 Janvier 2009)

"AppleWorks, logiciel ancien, fait toujours ça mieux que Pages. (il continue sur beaucoup d'autres points)"

Je plussoie.
Appleworks est un intégré aussi léger que réussi, prztique, et suffisant à 90% des usages.
Il pallia, pendant longtemps, l'indisponibilité d'un tableur dans iworks.
Et il permet toujours de faire du bon travail avec son excellent éditeur d'équation.

Apple a le chic pour saborder des excellents softs (hypercard, appleworks, jazz...) et matériels (emate300, emac...) jusqu'à quand ?


----------



## jefrey (7 Janvier 2009)

Ce que je trouve très positif dans ces annonces, c'est l'option écran anti-reflets sur le Macbook Pro 17 pouces malgré qu'elle a aujourd'hui un coût, en imaginant fortement que sur la prochaine révision des MBP 15 pouces, celle-ci soit aussi proposée


----------



## Jellybass (7 Janvier 2009)

Frodon a dit:


> Personnellement, je ne serais pas étonné de voir encore des annonces pas plus tard que ce mois de Janvier.



Pourvu qu'Apple t'entende !  Allez, un p'tit iMac le 20 janvier...


----------



## Luc G (7 Janvier 2009)

Même avis sur Appleworks que j'utilise toujours intensivement. Je ne suis peut-être pas représentatif : j'utilise encore au boulot toujours intensivement hypercard et resolve (tableur de claris copie de wingz) qui ouvre un texte tabulé de 25 000lignes en un clin d'oeil 

Au moins, la nouvelle version de Numbers est capable de gérer des graphiques à 2 axes. Ça m'intéresse. Par contre, pour l'éditeur d'équations, c'est vrai que c'est un peu lourd de ne pas en avoir un dedans. Du coup ma femme est toujours sous appleworks (en plus le tableur intégré réellement, le vectoriel en prime, c'est bien pratique) dont l'interface, moins sophistiquée que celle de iwork est ou du moins me semble plus simple.

Par contre keynote a apporté quelque chose (par rapport aux "présentations" d'appleworks")

Si au moins on pouvait importer mieux des documents un tout petit peu complexes d'appleworks (typiquement pour moi, des tableurs intégrés dans une page dont on ne voit qu'une partie)


----------



## flotow (7 Janvier 2009)

Allez, je vais vous faire part de mon opinion hein 

Alors, pour iTunes&#8230; bah ouais, mais Les Beatles, ca aurait été plus classe (sauf que Steve Jobs préférerai Bob Dylan mais bon par ce qu'il trouvait les Beatles 'trop léger' )
Sinon, cool pour les musique qui ont des petits prix, en espérant que ce soit celles que j'aime 

Pour le MBP 17", bah il fallait bien le mettre a jour 
Le plan de la batterie, c'est cool, surtout si ca tiens ses promesses (ils auront au moins trouvé un truc pour faire patienter jusqu'au batteries à hydrogène (ou un autre système) - faut que ca tienne hein, parce que tu peux pas courir à l'Apple Store le plus proche pour la changer à l'arrach' donc bon . Le firewire 400 est parti, mais c'était couru. Pas grand chose d'autre sinon que c'est la même chose que le 15". Ah si, sur certaines photos, on le voit avec un cadre gris (alu sans vitre dessus ?) et des fois avec le cadre noir classique. Une explication ?
Et puis, Apple a enfin compris 'que le client aimait le brillant' mais qu'il préférait quand même le mat. Ddikass à BioSS pour ca :love:

iWork '09 est génial ! (enfin, Keynote, les autres, pas encore regardé). Le principe de iWork.com est sympa, vraiment cool même (surtout si tu bosses avec quelqu'un sur PC mais que c'est toi qui réalise !) Par contre, toujours pas la possibilité de voir les éléments qui partent des 0% (bah oui, 0%>100% par exemple). C'est pas pratique, tu ne sais pas ou ils sont&#8230
Il devait y avoir une sorte de 'table lumineuse' dans Pages (d'après ce que j'ai lu) pour organiser ses idées. Je n'ai pas trouvé (ou j'ai mal lu)
Numbers, a part les champs qui portent le nom de la ligne/colonne, je n'ai pas vu grand chose (mais je l'utilise que très peu)

iLife '09, on verra, mais je ne l'utilise pas tant que ça. On peut noter l'intégration de FlickR, c'est cool !

Pas vu le Keynote, juste les news et essayé (plus PR & ASW) Bref, commentaire sans le_ Phil effect_  :rateau:

Ah oui, sinon, pour revenir sur iWork.com, j'éspère que:
1) le service va bien fonctionner (c'est bon, SproutCore, vous le connaissez avec MobileMe )
2) que si ca devient payant, ca ne soit pas trop cher et que éventuellement ca rentre dans l'abo MobileMe, ca pourrait être sympa (et ca fait moins de compte et d'abonnement )

Un dernier truc,_ John is back !_
 

@Jellybass-du-dessous: merci pour l'info 

Complements: euh, très sérieusement, iMovie '09, c'est quoi ? C'est pas un peu "tout ce qu'il y avait dans iMovie '06" ? . La timeline, les effets&#8230; Pauvre dev' qui était devenu pote avec Steve avec le 'bon plan' iMovie '08 :rateau:


----------



## melaure (7 Janvier 2009)

Ils attendent peut-être la fin de la crise qu'on ait de nouveau des sous


----------



## Jellybass (7 Janvier 2009)

Les MBP 17" avec ou sans bordure noire, c'est ce qui différencie les écrans glossy et mats.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Janvier 2009)

Vince-surf a dit:


> Moi aussi mais je reste sur ma faim (j'utilise actuellement la version 08)
> Comme un couillon je pensais que MathType faisait partie de Pages, ben non. Il est à acheter pour 60 euros je crois. C'est d'autant plus dommage qu'AppleWorks avait ce module MathType. Se servir de cet ancien module par roseta avec Pages est tout à fait possible, mais ne donne pas de bons résultats quant à l'alignement. Incroyable donc de penser qu'AppleWorks, logiciel ancien, fait toujours ça mieux que Pages. (il continue sur beaucoup d'autres points)
> Le mode plein écran Ok, l'export directement nous évite un "enregistrer sous" puis d'ouvrir "Mail" et de le mettre en pièce jointe  pas de quoi en faire des gorges chaudes
> J'ai aussi essayé Keynote.
> ...


En ce qui me concerne, je ne suis pas spécialement sur ma faim, vu que je n'attendais rien d'ébouriffant pour ce qui est des fonctionnalités nouvelles. Mais, comme dit précédemment, il y a quelques petits trucs en plus bien sympas.


----------



## flotow (7 Janvier 2009)

tu peux aussi garder AppleWorks et imprimer en PDF  !
Pour le correcteur de vibration, depuis que Shake n'est plus mis en avant (il reste en vente jusqu'à la nouvelle prochaine version qui déchire tout ), Apple l'a mis dans Color, dans iMovie '09. Ils recyclent la 
iWork '09 pèse 200Mo de plus qu'avant et ce, sans le code PPC  Heureusement que dans Snow Leopard les applications vont être plus légère hein 

Pour Keynote '09, il y trop d'effet dans les menus (le flip du sélecteur de thème vers le selecteur de fichier, le thème qui s'agrandi pour afficher le nouveau document&#8230 Fatiguant visuellement 
Bon, on a compris, CoreAnimation, ca fait un an et demi qu'Apple l'a présenté. Ils n'ont rien fait au début (de vraiment visible), mais la, c'est un peu_ too much_ 

P.S: je ne voudrais pas vous décevoir, mais vous n'avez pas battu le record de connecté sur les forums hier 
Bande de petits joueurs 
:love:


----------



## Duroc (7 Janvier 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> En ce qui me concerne, je ne suis pas spécialement sur ma faim, vu que je n'attendais rien d'ébouriffant pour ce qui est des fonctionnalités nouvelles. Mais, comme dit précédemment, il y a quelques petits trucs en plus bien sympas.



tu utilises Imovie08 il me semble ? Penses-tu que les nouveautés de Imovie09 comblent la regression du 08 par rapport au 06 ? (il y a des effets, des transitions, un montage ultra précis, un correcteur de vibration etc.)


----------



## melaure (7 Janvier 2009)

Duroc a dit:


> tu utilises Imovie08 il me semble ? Penses-tu que les nouveautés de Imovie09 comblent la regression du 08 par rapport au 06 ? (il y a des effets, des transitions, un montage ultra précis, un correcteur de vibration etc.)



La réponse m'intéresse beaucoup aussi.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Janvier 2009)

Duroc a dit:


> tu utilises Imovie08 il me semble ? Penses-tu que les nouveautés de Imovie09 comblent la regression du 08 par rapport au 06 ? (il y a des effets, des transitions, un montage ultra précis, un correcteur de vibration etc.)


C'est juste à iWork '09 que je faisais référence.

Quant à iMovie, j'utilise effectivement iMovie '08. Et dans la nouvelle il y a un certain nombre de trucs nouveaux, dont les options de ralentissement et accélération (ce qui manquait selon moi à iMovie '08) qui vont me faire l'adopter. :love:

Je regrette seulement qu'il ne soit pas optimisé pour Mac Intel comme le sera Snow Leopard. Ce sera pour une prochaine fois sans doute.
Mais c'est tant mieux pour les possesseurs de Mac PPC.


----------



## Duroc (7 Janvier 2009)

sur le papier je trouve les annonces de Imovie09 trés séduisantes. Il faut dire qu'on partait de ...rien  Imovie 08 ne contient aucun effet video.Re-


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2009)

badboyprod a dit:


> J'imagine même pas la pression des stagiaires!!!




lol je suis sur que chez apple, les stagiaires font le cafe et les photocopies

et qu'ils voient pas la trace d'un seul projet


----------



## Frodon (7 Janvier 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> C'est juste à iWork '09 que je faisais référence.
> 
> Quant à iMovie, j'utilise effectivement iMovie '08. Et dans la nouvelle il y a un certain nombre de trucs nouveaux, dont les options de ralentissement et accélération (ce qui manquait selon moi à iMovie '08) qui vont me faire l'adopter. :love:
> 
> ...



Si par optimisé pour Mac Intel tu entends, ne fontionnant que sur Intel. Effectivement il ne l'est pas.

Mais étant donné le fonctionnement de l'Universal Binary, qui contient en réalité autant d'executable que d'architecture supportées, il est tout aussi optimisé pour Intel que s'il avait été Intel only. Il est juste plus lourd en taille, mais bon un logiciels comme XSlimmer ou equivalent pourra lui retirer les partie PowerPC/PowerPC 64 de ses fichiers


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Janvier 2009)

Frodon a dit:


> Si par optimisé pour Mac Intel tu entends, ne fontionnant que sur Intel. Effectivement il ne l'est pas.
> 
> Mais étant donné le fonctionnement de l'Universal Binary, qui contient en réalité autant d'executable que d'architecture supportées, il est tout aussi optimisé pour Intel que s'il avait été Intel only. Il est juste plus lourd en taille, mais bon un logiciels comme XSlimmer ou equivalent pourra lui retirer les partie PowerPC/PowerPC 64 de ses fichiers


Intel only oui. Et le reste. De grandes améliorations sont promises avec Snow Leopard dans l'utilisation de la puissance offerte par les Mac Intel. J'aurai aimé que la suite iLife bénéficie des mêmes améliorations.

Mais je pourrais bientôt vous dire ce qu'il en est des performances de la suite sur Mac Intel car hier soir j'ai passé commande. 
Expédition : 2 février
Livraison : 4 février

:love:


----------



## Duroc (8 Janvier 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Intel only oui. Et le reste. De grandes améliorations sont promises avec Snow Leopard dans l'utilisation de la puissance offerte par les Mac Intel. J'aurai aimé que la suite iLife bénéficie des mêmes améliorations.
> 
> Mais je pourrais bientôt vous dire ce qu'il en est des performances de la suite sur Mac Intel car hier soir j'ai passé commande.
> Expédition : 2 février
> ...


 
4 février....l'attente est longue :hein:! On attend ton post


----------



## iluro_64 (8 Janvier 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Intel only oui. Et le reste. De grandes améliorations sont promises avec Snow Leopard dans l'utilisation de la puissance offerte par les Mac Intel. J'aurai aimé que la suite iLife bénéficie des mêmes améliorations.
> 
> Mais je pourrais bientôt vous dire ce qu'il en est des performances de la suite sur Mac Intel car hier soir j'ai passé commande.
> Expédition : 2 février
> ...



C'est long ces délais. L'Apple Store indique expédition immédiate pour iWork et courant janvier pour iLife !!!!! 

J'ai bien l'intention de faire la mise à jour des deux : iLife et iWork.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2009)

Pour moi juste ilife , restant sur office 2004 pour la bureautique.

Macg testera ilife quand ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Janvier 2009)

iluro_64 a dit:


> C'est long ces délais. L'Apple Store indique expédition immédiate pour iWork et courant janvier pour iLife !!!!!
> 
> J'ai bien l'intention de faire la mise à jour des deux : iLife et iWork.


Normal. iWork '09 est disponible immédiatement alors que iLife '09 ne sera disponible qu'à la fin du mois.


----------



## sf1989 (8 Janvier 2009)

c'est moi ou iWork commence à faire vraiment la différence avec Office?
le logiciel n'est pas aussi complet mais il est bien plus poussé sur son interface et ses possibilités en terme de présentations, mais il a des lacunes sur certains points spécifiques pourtant recherchés...
mais là avec les efforts de compatibilité et surtout iWork.com ça va faire mal!


----------



## Marcel Degairande (8 Janvier 2009)

badboyprod a dit:


> iWorks 09 confirmé!
> 
> From apple directly!
> 
> ...




Position 4 ce jour


----------



## Foguenne (8 Janvier 2009)

J'ai reçu iWork 09 aujourd'hui, c'est de la balle. :love:
Keynote remote fonctionne super bien pour contrôler sa présentation de puis l'iPhone, c'est vraiment impressionnant.
Bon, je vais tester les autres nouveautés.


----------



## iluro_64 (8 Janvier 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> Pour moi juste ilife , restant sur office 2004 pour la bureautique.
> 
> Macg testera ilife quand ?



*iLife* pour *iLife* pour la plupart des fonctions.

*iWork* pour *Page*s que j'ai choisi pour sa capacité à remplacer avec la plus grande simplicité et  la plus grande légèreté Word dans l'utilisation que j'en fait (courrier, textes illustrés de quelques pages à quelques centaines de pages). 

Je conserve Excel avec VBA, donc pas dans la version 2008, pour laquelle j'attends la version de mise à jour avec VBA.


----------



## HmJ (9 Janvier 2009)

Numbers '09 marche tres bien depuis hier. C'est vraiment bien d'Apple de nous laisser telecharger  une application : 30 jours pour passer a la caisse


----------



## Luc G (9 Janvier 2009)

Question imovie 9 :

Est-ce que quelqu'un a vu quelque part des infos sur les possibilités d'export de imovie 9 ?
Pour mémoire : avec imovie 6, on pouvait sauver un montage sur la cassette du camescope, possibilité qui a disparu avec imovie 8 : obligation de réouvrir le montage depuis imovie 6 pour pouvoir l'exporter.

C'est bien pratique pour faire une sauvegarde (les disques durs ont beau grossir, les cassettes miniDV, c'était bien pratique et pas cher.

Cette possibilité a-t-elle été remise sur imovie 9 ? (je n'ai pas vu d'info là-dessus pour l'instant)


----------



## Deleted member 11896 (9 Janvier 2009)

Luc G a dit:


> Question imovie 9 :
> 
> Est-ce que quelqu'un a vu quelque part des infos sur les possibilités d'export de imovie 9 ?
> Pour mémoire : avec imovie 6, on pouvait sauver un montage sur la cassette du camescope, possibilité qui a disparu avec imovie 8 : obligation de réouvrir le montage depuis imovie 6 pour pouvoir l'exporter.
> ...



Bien vu ! Je pose la même question ...


----------



## melaure (9 Janvier 2009)

Luc G a dit:


> Question imovie 9 :
> 
> Est-ce que quelqu'un a vu quelque part des infos sur les possibilités d'export de imovie 9 ?
> Pour mémoire : avec imovie 6, on pouvait sauver un montage sur la cassette du camescope, possibilité qui a disparu avec imovie 8 : obligation de réouvrir le montage depuis imovie 6 pour pouvoir l'exporter.
> ...



Un petit Drobo de 6 To et tu n'y penseras plus


----------



## olwin (9 Janvier 2009)

melaure a dit:


> Un petit Drobo de 6 To et tu n'y penseras plus


 
Ce petit boitier a l'air sympathique !!
Dommage qu'on ne trouve pas de tel réduction sur les sites français vendant le drobo (expansys et applestore)...
Sinon j'aurais déjà  succombé


----------



## Luc G (9 Janvier 2009)

melaure a dit:


> Un petit Drobo de 6 To et tu n'y penseras plus



Oui, enfin, vu mes besoins, plus exactement ceux de mon gamin (moi le camescope c'est pas mon truc), c'est peut-être un peu superfétatoire  (et question coût à l'heure de vidéo, pas sûr que ce soit moins cher que les cassettes )


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2009)

j'ai commande le mien avant noel, mais j'attends tjrs ca traine un peu pour la livraison

je l'ai achete nu pour pouvoir y mettre les DD que je veux

je l'avais deja teste et super content, je vais pouvoir ranger mes boitiers alu ice de chez macway


----------



## melaure (9 Janvier 2009)

bananiaaa a dit:


> j'ai commande le mien avant noel, mais j'attends tjrs ca traine un peu pour la livraison
> 
> je l'ai achete nu pour pouvoir y mettre les DD que je veux
> 
> je l'avais deja teste et super content, je vais pouvoir ranger mes boitiers alu ice de chez macway



Tu as pris un Drobo ???   

Hé bé !!!

Tu pourras nous faire un topo sur ses perfs et le bruit ?


----------



## WebOliver (9 Janvier 2009)

melaure a dit:


> Tu pourras nous faire un topo sur ses perfs et le bruit ?



Ouais, mais pas ici.


----------



## zepatente (9 Janvier 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Ouais, mais pas ici.



surtout pour le bruit


----------



## fredintosh (11 Janvier 2009)

j'avais gardé en signet un post visionnaire, écrit dans le précédent fil de rumeurs, au cas où... Je ne résiste pas à  vous le redonner :

http://forums.macg.co/4955870-post207.html


----------



## duckspeak (13 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour,

Je me demandais si quelqu'un avait déjà commandé à la MAJ d'iLife 09 à 8,95 euros sur le site d'Apple (pour les Mac achetés à partir du 06/01/09) ?
Si oui, pouvez-vous me dire comment cela se passe ? Je lis dans les CGV qu'il faut envoyer la facture justificative, pourtant j'ai pu aller jusqu'au clic "final" (que je n'ai pas franchi) sans qu'on ne me demande de rien... Est-ce qu'on reçoit ensuite de la part d'Apple un courrier, qu'il faut retourner pour enfin recevoir le CD d'iLife ? :mouais:

Merci !


----------



## Amalcrex (13 Janvier 2009)

Vraiment sympas ces nvx MBP 17"...
Incroyable ce que fait Apple pour le moment quand même 
En plus l'option écran mat est vraiment sympa!


----------



## tino_ale (15 Janvier 2009)

Batterie du MBP 17" non amovible par l'utilisateur : grotesque. Ca n'est qu'une manoeuvre pour rendre les portables jetables, vu la durée de vie des batteries rechargeables.

Option écran mat au lieu de brillant pour 50 : plus grotesque encore. Ils ont commencé par éradiquer les dalles mates sous pretexte que "c'est ce que les clients ont choisis" pour maintenant les reproposer pour une petite fortune. En gros ils nous la font à l'envers...

Apple a ce dont de faire à tout prix de leur produits des usines à fric jusqu'à la dernière goutte, au mépris des règles élémentaires du respect (certes intéressé) du client. Au point de faire des choix en plein dans le foutage de gueule sans complexe. Clairement, ils repoussent les limites du je-prend-mes-clients-pour-des-abrutis.

Le plus fort, c'est qu'il y a des clients pour gober leur trouvailles marketing. Ils doivent se taper de ces barres en coulisses...


----------



## bompi (16 Janvier 2009)

Il y a eu cette semaine la démonstration que passer sur Ubuntu est assez facile et que l'on trouve à peu près tout ce qu'il faut (y compris un remplacement pour iTunes). Il y a toujours la possibilité de (re-)passer sur Ouinedoze (voir le fil sur Ouine Seveune). 

PS : ayant un MBP 15" Unibody, je ne comprends toujours pas pourquoi les écrans "glossy" font pleurer dans les chaumières : pourtant je travaille dans une tour où les murs sont des fenêtres ...


----------



## Jellybass (16 Janvier 2009)

bompi a dit:


> PS : ayant un MBP 15" Unibody, je ne comprends toujours pas pourquoi les écrans "glossy" font pleurer dans les chaumières : pourtant je travaille dans une tour où les murs sont des fenêtres ...



J'ai dit la même chose, une fois. On m'a répondu que je n'y connaissais rien.

Tu n'y connais rien non plus, mon cher Bompi.


----------



## iluro_64 (16 Janvier 2009)

tino_ale a dit:


> Batterie du MBP 17" non amovible par l'utilisateur : grotesque. Ca n'est qu'une manoeuvre pour rendre les portables jetables, vu la durée de vie des batteries rechargeables.
> 
> Option écran mat au lieu de brillant pour 50 : plus grotesque encore. Ils ont commencé par éradiquer les dalles mates sous pretexte que "c'est ce que les clients ont choisis" pour maintenant les reproposer pour une petite fortune. En gros ils nous la font à l'envers...
> 
> ...





Qu'en termes mesurés ces choses-là sont dites !
Serait-ce donc si vrai que la Pomme maudite,
Tous autant que nous sommes, nous arnaque vous et moi,
Et fasse peu de cas du légitime émoi,
Du sombre désarroi, dans lesquels elle nous plonge,
Où la rancur fustige, le regret nous ronge ? 

   :mouais:


----------



## Bjeko (16 Janvier 2009)

tino_ale a dit:


> Batterie du MBP 17" non amovible par l'utilisateur : grotesque. Ca n'est qu'une manoeuvre pour rendre les portables jetables, vu la durée de vie des batteries rechargeables.
> 
> Option écran mat au lieu de brillant pour 50&#8364; : plus grotesque encore. Ils ont commencé par éradiquer les dalles mates sous pretexte que "c'est ce que les clients ont choisis" pour maintenant les reproposer pour une petite fortune. En gros ils nous la font à l'envers...
> 
> ...



Une batterie qui tient 8h sur un 17" aussi fin c'est tout sauf grotesque (les qualificatifs adaptés étant plutôt : hallucinant, génial, fabuleux, ... ). L'inconvénient de ne pas pouvoir la changer soi-même une fois tous les 3 ans (si nécéssaire) en contrepartie est négligeable selon moi.

Les écrans : beaucoup râlaient pour la disparition des écrans mat (ce que je peux comprendre, tous les goûts étant dans la nature), maintenant on a le choix : en quoi ça te dérange ??? ... et 50&#8364; en informatique, c'est tout sauf une fortune 

Pour les tarifs Apple : oui c'est cher, oui, il exagèrent... Mais personellement depuis que je suis revenu chez la Pomme (bientôt 2 ans), je dépense moins en informatique que les années passées  tout en étant plus satisfait par mon matériel/software... donc au final


----------



## HmJ (17 Janvier 2009)

Bon, on en a deja parle : c'est vrai que les lenteurs de Numbers '09 exasperent quelque peu, mais une mise a jour viendra sans doute tres vite. Qu'est-ce qu'on pardonne facile a Apple  Fonctionnel mais pas encore parfait


----------



## Bjeko (17 Janvier 2009)

Je me demande si les cours musique de Garageband sur lesquels ils ont insisté durant le Keynote valent le coup ? J'ai ressorti ma vieille guitare il y a peu de temps avec l'intention d'apprendre des trucs sans trop forcer, en casual (un truc facile d'accés pour un naze comme moi ), Garageband 09 pourrait faire l'affaire ?... ça ne m'a pas l'air cher en tout cas.


----------



## melaure (19 Janvier 2009)

Bjeko a dit:


> Je me demande si les cours musique de Garageband sur lesquels ils ont insisté durant le Keynote valent le coup ? J'ai ressorti ma vieille guitare il y a peu de temps avec l'intention d'apprendre des trucs sans trop forcer, en casual (un truc facile d'accés pour un naze comme moi ), Garageband 09 pourrait faire l'affaire ?... ça ne m'a pas l'air cher en tout cas.



Oui moi aussi, j'ai du mal à croire qu'on puisse vraiment apprendre tout seul un instrument de zéro sans connaissances musicales ...


----------



## Bjeko (19 Janvier 2009)

En tout cas, le truc de GB09 qui m'emballe c'est le simulateur d'amplis et d'effets pour guitare : l'interface visuelle est tout simplement géniale !  > J'ai hâte de pouvoir jouer avec 

Ils sont malins avec la suite iLife : à chaque coup, ils se débrouillent pour ajouter un p'tit truc qui me la rend indispensable, la dernière fois c'était la gestion d'events d'iPhoto...


----------



## estcethomas (19 Janvier 2009)

melaure a dit:


> Oui moi aussi, j'ai du mal à croire qu'on puisse vraiment apprendre tout seul un instrument de zéro sans connaissances musicales ...



si si!  on peut on peut! je suis bassiste, je ne suis pas éxelent surtout parce que ça ne fait pas très longtemps que j'ai commencé et j'ai apprit a jouer absolument tout seul j'ai choppé des tabs sur internet et j'ai bossé bossé bossé! Et en plus je ne connais même pas le solfège... Et je compte bien faire de même un jour ou l'autre avec la guitare!


----------

